# THE VIEW - Hot Topics, Guests and the Hosts



## Megs

They are talking about Bag Borrow or Steal and how much purse costs- and how they would never buy an expensive $1,000 bag!!! :blink: 

They have much more money than me... I have to think that some of them own a designer bag!!!!!!


----------



## aprild

Yes they can afford them and some more.  But they probably get stuff for free so they are spoiled.


----------



## Megs

They were saying how ridiculously priced handbags are now and said they wouldn't pay more than $60 for a bag... I KNOW that is a lie


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*I know they all carry designer bags !!! whats the point of being in denial for the sake of a show ? Anyway the show is getting to painful to watch these days > Star is shrinking into her eyes.  *


----------



## SuzyZ

There is so much BS on TV!!!  Those rich women have all the stuff they want whether they admit it or not - sure they get stuff free - but it just doesn't look good to admit that they would buy a $1000.00 handbag when the average viewer of their show is a housewife who stays at home and isn't exactly drowning in bucks.


----------



## Megs

^ Exactly. Although I bet many housewives who stay at home do have some money- but maybe they assume that they don't. It just seemed so silly. 

And did Star have her stomach stapled?? When and how did she lose all this weight?!


----------



## SuzyZ

Pradasmeadow said:
			
		

> *I know they all carry designer bags !!! whats the point of being in denial for the sake of a show ? Anyway the show is getting to painful to watch these days > Star is shrinking into her eyes.  *


 That Chanel is one of my favorite coffee table books!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Megs said:
			
		

> ^ Exactly. Although I bet many housewives who stay at home do have some money- but maybe they assume that they don't. It just seemed so silly.
> 
> And did Star have her stomach stapled?? When and how did she lose all this weight?!


 
*Yes, they just forgot to stapel her mouth.  *


----------



## Prada's Meadow

That Chanel is one of my favorite coffee table books!!

*I thought she looked beautiful. *


__________________


----------



## Megs

Mmmm subject change but arrogant hottie is on!!! LOVE HIM


----------



## Chanel4me83

The view will not start for another 15 minutes for me, but now I know what will be going on.


----------



## Megs

Chanel4me83 said:
			
		

> The view will not start for another 15 minutes for me, but now I know what will be going on.



Sorry!!! I always forget that even daytime shows are all behind... well watch it and tell us what you think!


----------



## jag

Star Jones is driving me NUTS today! She just does not shut up EVER!


----------



## Greentea

Pradasmeadow said:
			
		

> *Yes, they just forgot to stapel her mouth.  *


----------



## LoriB

I've seen photos of Star with an expensive LV bag. I don't watch that show, they are too judgemental and *****y in my opinion.


----------



## Cristina

jag said:
			
		

> Star Jones is driving me NUTS today! She just does not shut up EVER!


 
    Hahahahahaha!


----------



## shoog

what can U expect from someone who had her wedding sponsered?? She's used to getting everything for free....I'm sure even her jewlery is for free!!!


----------



## jillybean307

Pradasmeadow said:
			
		

> *Yes, they just forgot to stapel her mouth.  *


----------



## iliabags

Besides the young one, what's her name?  The survival girl that did the shop for less show?  Anyways, I don't see the Comic or the rest, Meredith? (obviously I don't watch that show, I don't know any of their names) having a lot of taste.  So it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't own designer bags.  Probably just Barbara and the young girl.

What's that I hear about Rosie joining the show or has that happened already?  Since we are in the poor house right now, we have no cable/tv! 

So, keep the gossip going for me!  Thanks!


----------



## arireyes

This show is really driving me nuts latley.  I think it's Star and that Comedian just cant get a long at all.  The bickering is getting old.


----------



## Roo

I remember when Star used to be different.  Then she became bridezilla.


----------



## iliabags

I haven't watched the show for years but after Star got skinny (in the mags) her face looks strange and so big.  Ick.  She looked better before the surgery.  I heard her attitude sucks now that she is skinny... true?


----------



## jag

Totally sad but true! Her attitude is WAY out of check!  I think I saw Meredith roll her eyes at Star a couple of times because Star thinks its her own show- and the rest of the ladies, including Barbara, are merely extras!  LOL! She only wishes (while the rest of us cringe).

Remember when she did the red carpet interviews for E!  That was such a disaster!  SHe talked more about her wedding than any dresses, or movies for that matter. BLECH! Likes nails on a chalkboard I swear!:censor:


----------



## seaed

I used to love Star but boy has she changed.And Joy needs to put a lid on it once in a while.


----------



## SuLi

Elizabeth Hasselbeck was pictured in a NYT article last Thursday about shorts.  She was carrying what looked like a MJ Quilted Venetia.  Although it doesn't cost over $1000, it's still an expensive bag.  What hypocrites!


----------



## iliabags

SuLi said:
			
		

> Elizabeth Hasselbeck was pictured in a NYT article last Thursday about shorts. She was carrying what looked like a MJ Quilted Venetia. Although it doesn't cost over $1000, it's still an expensive bag. What hypocrites!


 
That's her name, thanks SuLi!


----------



## carrie13

I've seen pics of Star with a MC speedy.....$1,700 retail price.   I really can't stand this show.  I think I might've watched it once or twice and had to change the chanel.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Star gets to talk all she wants since she is being 86'd!!!!


----------



## lmpsola

I was about to say that too.  Star does carry expensive handbags, what the heck is she talking about?! I think all them carry expensive handbags!




			
				carrie13 said:
			
		

> I've seen pics of Star with a MC speedy.....$1,700 retail price.   I really can't stand this show.  I think I might've watched it once or twice and had to change the chanel.


----------



## SuzyZ

SuLi said:
			
		

> Elizabeth Hasselbeck was pictured in a NYT article last Thursday about shorts. She was carrying what looked like a MJ Quilted Venetia. Although it doesn't cost over $1000, it's still an expensive bag. What hypocrites!


Exactly!!    they all lie - Take Joan Rivers for example selling cream to eliminate brown spots from your hands(on QVC) and showing how her hands are pristine - Of course her hands are pristine but not from her worthless cream - from LASER beams - how dumb do they think we all are?????????


----------



## Jadore

lmpsola said:
			
		

> I was about to say that too.  Star does carry expensive handbags, what the heck is she talking about?! I think all them carry expensive handbags!




In one episode I remember her walking around with a dior girly camera bag...


----------



## carrie13

Hey Jadore - totally off-topic - but I love your curls!  Do you mind sharing what products you use?


----------



## Megs

The show is ridiculous.. I never watch it but it was on today and I was in shock.. NONE of them get along well. Meredith will be leaving soon to take Katie Couric's spot, and Rosie is taking her spot. That won't work well IMO. Then there is talk of Star being replaced by Oprah's best friend.. wahts her name.. well you know..


----------



## amanda

lol i loved how during most of the first portion of the show today, meredith appeared to be ignoring them and reading the paper.  she's the only one i can tolerate, i hate the rest of them.  but i dislike elizabeth hasselbeck even more than i dislike star.


----------



## iliabags

Megs said:
			
		

> The show is ridiculous.. I never watch it but it was on today and I was in shock.. NONE of them get along well. Meredith will be leaving soon to take Katie Couric's spot, and Rosie is taking her spot. That won't work well IMO. Then there is talk of Star being replaced by Oprah's best friend.. wahts her name.. well you know..


 

where is Katie going?  I think Oprah's best friend's name is Gail. Hmmmm... I wonder how long the show will last, are the ratings still good?


----------



## Jadore

carrie13 said:
			
		

> Hey Jadore - totally off-topic - but I love your curls!  Do you mind sharing what products you use?




hmm I use pantene pro v,garnier fructis,sammy frizz ease.. I change my hair products every month because my hair gets tired of them (shampoo & conditioners)..I use ALOT of conditioner,and I use also leave in conditoner.. I use deep conditioner treatment once a week,lots of frizz ease serum. For gel I use LA Looks #9 gel,and pantene pro v moose(sp?) =D


----------



## layla

The women on the View saying they*" wouldn't spend 1K on a handbag" *is about as believable as GWB saying there were weapons of mass destruction in Iraq.

Of course they would and do spend 1K or more on bags. 
They say the above for the viewing public to appear just like their audience. It's *disingenuous!*


----------



## pseub

amanda said:
			
		

> lol i loved how during most of the first portion of the show today, meredith appeared to be ignoring them and reading the paper. she's the only one i can tolerate, i hate the rest of them. but i dislike elizabeth hasselbeck even more than i dislike star.


 
Me too.  She's a bit of a Marie Antoinette when it comes to others not as priviledged as herself.


----------



## pseub

layla said:
			
		

> The women on the View saying they*" wouldn't spend 1K on a handbag" *is about as believable as GWB saying there were weapons of mass destruction in Iraq.
> 
> Of course they would and do spend 1K or more on bags.
> They say the above for the viewing public to appear just like their audience. It's *disingenuous!*


 
Or maybe their show *stylist* spends over $1K on the bags.    My guess is these ladies don't do all their own shopping.


----------



## layla

pseub said:
			
		

> Or maybe their show *stylist* spends over $1K on the bags.    My guess is these ladies don't do all their own shopping.



Good point and probably true. It's easy to make a statement like they did when it's a freebie or the stylist does the shopping.


----------



## Bag Fetish

thats funny because Star has quite a few lv bags.





			
				Megs said:
			
		

> They are talking about Bag Borrow or Steal and how much purse costs- and how they would never buy an expensive $1,000 bag!!! :blink:
> 
> They have much more money than me... I have to think that some of them own a designer bag!!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Its going to get a little exciting when Rosie is on the show.  I'm sure there will be an overlap  before Star leaves .. I cant wait


----------



## diva lee

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Its going to get a little exciting when Rosie is on the show. I'm sure there will be an overlap before Star leaves .. I cant wait


 
I agree.  There's gonna be a HUGE clash if the two are forced together.  If there's no clash, there will at least be tension.  It's really hard to believe that a show like this can be on the air for so long (they purposely throw a bunch of Type A women together that they know can't get along...oh well, I guess that's the point of the show, hence the name "The View").  Either way, I've had enough of some of the ladies' quirks.


----------



## chloehandbags

Maybe designer bags cost $60.00, the last time they had to buy one for themselves?!!


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

SuzyZ said:
			
		

> Exactly!!    they all lie - Take Joan Rivers for example selling cream to eliminate brown spots from your hands(on QVC) and showing how her hands are pristine - Of course her hands are pristine but not from her worthless cream - from LASER beams - how dumb do they think we all are?????????




Best laugh I had all day-still chuckling


----------



## ilzabet

you cannot tell me star jones does not carry designer bags.  that woman screams label whore.  she had a SPONSORED WEDDING for heaven's sake...

i haven't watched the show since that cute asian girl who was on channel 1 cable news in middle school classrooms switched there.  julie something?  good to see i'm not missing much.


----------



## bella03

dont forget the part where star claims she wears NOTHING but payless shoes - shes advertises for them- but still, the audacity of her to lie.


----------



## layla

ilzabet said:
			
		

> you cannot tell me star jones does not carry designer bags.  that woman screams label whore.  she had a SPONSORED WEDDING for heaven's sake...
> 
> i haven't watched the show since that cute asian girl who was on channel 1 cable news in middle school classrooms switched there.  julie something?  good to see i'm not missing much.



Her name is *Lisa Ling*. She went to National Geographic to do some specials for them. She is too smart for that show. She was my favorite though.


----------



## ilzabet

layla said:
			
		

> Her name is *Lisa Ling*. She went to National Geographic to do some specials for them. She is too smart for that show. She was my favorite though.



that's it!  lisa!  i don't know what's wrong with my brain.  i loved her...but definately too many brain cells firing for that show.  glad to hear she's still around and doing something better...i don't have tv (only netflix) so i don't really pay much attention to dailies anymore.  i miss my soaps and oprah though.


----------



## layla

ilzabet said:
			
		

> that's it!  lisa!  i don't know what's wrong with my brain.  i loved her...but definately too many brain cells firing for that show.  glad to hear she's still around and doing something better...i don't have tv (only netflix) so i don't really pay much attention to dailies anymore.  i miss my soaps and oprah though.


----------



## Megs

ilzabet said:
			
		

> you cannot tell me star jones does not carry designer bags.  that woman screams label whore.  she had a SPONSORED WEDDING for heaven's sake...
> 
> i haven't watched the show since that cute asian girl who was on channel 1 cable news in middle school classrooms switched there.  julie something?  good to see i'm not missing much.



Chanel 1 News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

We watched that in my high school too... it always cracked me up. They had such 'deep' stories that weren't so deep- loved it!


----------



## crowgal

Just wondering for those who did watch the show....what did you guys think?


----------



## Bag Fetish

A lot better then having whatzer name ...hmmmmmmmm who was it?  Oh yeah star  on the show.

See how long it will last  though, I have a feeling her contract wont be renewed.

As for JS the more she denies things the more I believe they're true.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Rosie's View Debuts  with Jessica*

TUESDAY SEPTEMBER 05, 2006 12:25PM EST
By Stephen M. Silverman and Mark Dagostino


Simpson (left) and O'Donnell Photo by: Henry Lamb / Photowire / BEImages; Joseph Marzullo / Retna






New cohost Rosie O'Donnell kicked off her first day on _The View_  and the show's 10th season premiere  with an A-list guest: her old pal Jessica Simpson. 

O'Donnell tried to get to the bottom of reports that Simpson is dating singer John Mayer. "You don't want to say, but maybe?" O'Donnell pleaded. 

"She just goes right there!" Simpson said, slightly stunned, then added, "I'm not actually dating John Mayer." 

"I think the 'dating' part is wrong," said a skeptical Joy Behar, who  like cohosts Elisabeth Hasselbeck and even the venerable Barbara Walters  often had a hard time getting a word in during the hour. 

O'Donnell opened the show with a grand entrance, saying, "Like it or not, here I am!" as she walked onstage arm-in-arm with Walters. 

After a standing ovation from the studio audience, O'Donnell and Walters took their seats alongside Behar and Hasselbeck at a new table. "For goodness sake," Walters said once the ovation finally died down, "what's all the fuss about?" 

"It's about the new set, whaddaya think?" shot back O'Donnell, who said the redesigned backdrop no longer looks like "your grandmother's living room." 

O'Donnell also pointed out a large floral arrangement at the foot of the stage, a gift she said came from the "very nice guy" Tom Cruise. Walters said they would talk about him on Wednesday. 

The group launched into their daily "Hot Topics" discussion, talking about toilet training (thanks to Hasselbeck) and the growth of pubescent pubic hair (O'Donnell's contribution) and O'Donnell's blogging, which Walters brought up. 

Denying she was upset by one of O'Donnell's online comments, as she'd told _Newsweek_, Walters said, "I have never read a blog." 

O'Donnell apologized anyway, saying she'd never write about the show again without first running her message past Walters. She also pointed out that she no longer has "the haircut that scared America." Her hair is "going to be long from now on," she said. "And I'm taking my medicines, so everything's going to be fine." 

Off-camera, during the first commercial break, O'Donnell was high-fived by Walters and Behar and fist-knocked across the table by Hasselbeck. She also complained to producer Bill Geddie, "I can't hear a thing." 

Because O'Donnell was famous for giving away gifts on her eponymous talk show, each member of the _View_ studio audience received a toy boat  as well as a two-night cruise aboard the brand new Royal Caribbean Liberty II (the first gift _The View_ has ever given away, Walters noted). Audience members also received copies of Simpson's new CD, _A Public Affair._

Another Rosie touch: Cookies and juice were provided to those standing in line before the show. Asked how the new star was feeling, O'Donnell's partner, Kelly Carpenter, told PEOPLE, "She's pumped." And Kelly? "I'm nervous, actually."


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sorry not an O"Donnell fan.


----------



## Swanky

I only got to watch a few moments of the beginning bantering. . . I didn't realize it was RD's first day!
Elizabeth's new do was cute.


----------



## Danica

I like Rosie just fine.  I realize I'll be in the minority here. However, I've never watched The View.


----------



## LVShoeFan2

LOVED Rosie today!  She just says whatever comes in her mind, PC or not.

Jessica Simpson "sang".  It was horrible.  I realize she has laryngitis, but she probably should have lipsynched cuz it was really bad.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

LVShoeFan2 said:
			
		

> LOVED Rosie today! She just says whatever comes in her mind, PC or not.


 
Funny how with Rosie people love having her speak her mind.  But they surprisingly get annoyed when Star does it.   

Anyway, I agree with Lookinggood, I am not a fan of Rosie these days and I'm sure I won't ever really be one again.She was okay when she was in LOTO with Madonna, but after that....UGH.


----------



## crowgal

I think the dynamics of the show were good.  I enjoyed it.  I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## LVShoeFan2

There's a fine line between speaking your mind and being sort of girl next door/normal person and being overbearing and egotistical.  Rosie seems to walk the line pretty well and Star crosses it.  JMHO. :shame:


----------



## crowgal

LVShoeFan2 said:
			
		

> There's a fine line between speaking your mind and being sort of girl next door/normal person and being overbearing and egotistical.  Rosie seems to walk the line pretty well and Star crosses it.  JMHO. :shame:



I couldn't have said it better myself   Where is Star, by the way??  I'm honestly curious to know what is going on with her these days. :?:


----------



## Shelley

I watched it today to see how it would go w/ Rosie.  I thought it was fine, minus Jessica's "singing".  I think Rosie will be a good addition.  I don't watch the View regularly, but I do LOVE Joy!!!!!!


----------



## hellosunshine

I don't really like Rosie and I didn't get to see the show this morning because i forgot about it but I'll check it out tomorrow morning!


----------



## elongreach

I'm not a fan of Rosie.  I haven't been since she left her show.  Not planning on watching The View anytime soon.  Unless my future baby daddy T.I. for some strange reason pops up there.


----------



## crowgal

hellosunshine said:
			
		

> I don't really like Rosie and I didn't get to see the show this morning because i forgot about it but I'll check it out tomorrow morning!



Yeah, check it out & let us know what you think.  They gave everyone in the audience today a 2night/3day cruise.  

For those who didn't see the show or who won't watch it, then please don't comment.  No offense, but this thread was meant for those people who actually watched the show or who will watch the show to check it out.  Thanks guys...:shame:


----------



## elongreach

I'm sorry, but I or no one else in this thread said anything off topic.  We gave reasons as to why we didn't like Rosie.  Nothing wrong with that.  No one is getting in a fight or going off topic.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Well, all I have to say was that Rosie seemed to be very loud, but still trying really really hard to be loving.  I wonder how crazy she'll be when Barbara isn't there! : )
Even so, enjoyed the show but hated the new set (looked like some Las Vegas club) and whoever decorated the show for Jessica's segment went crazy at Home Depot with the tubing and tinsel!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

crowgal said:
			
		

> For those who didn't see the show or who won't watch it, then please don't comment. No offense, but this thread was meant for those people who actually watched the show or who will watch the show to check it out. Thanks guys...:shame:


 
Anyone can respond.  

Anyway, while I know some think that there is a fine line between speaking your mind and being overbearing, it wasn't that long ago that many people found Rosie to BE overbearing.  She's always been loud.  

And Elongreach, I second that about T.I.


----------



## crowgal

elongreach said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I or no one else in this thread said anything off topic.  We gave reasons as to why we didn't like Rosie.  Nothing wrong with that.  No one is getting in a fight or going off topic.



That's cool...didn't know anyone would take it so personally...geeesh 

But, the title says "Anyone *watch *The View..".  
It didn't want this to be a thread about liking Rosie or not.  

Yes, it's true.  Anyone can technically respond.   But, I just was wondering what people thought about the new season premiere, the new set, the new host, etc.... So, if someone _*didn't actually watch *_the show, then how can they comment on the actual topic?


----------



## Bag Fetish

*How Did Rosie Do?*

PEOPLE's TV critic weighs in on O'Donnell's _View_ debut. Plus: Tell us what you think! 
TUESDAY SEPTEMBER 05, 2006 02:00PM EST
By Tom Gliatto

Photo by: STEVE FENN / ABC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rosie O'Donnell took over Meredith Vieira's slot on _The View_ Tuesday, and the immediate difference was probably as dramatic, pumped-up and attention-getting as Barbara Walters wanted. Walters, followed by the remaining girls Joy Behar and Elisabeth Hasselbeck, escorted O'Donnell in triumph onto the show's new set, a cleaner, more angular stage with a lot of blue accents. O'Donnell promptly and very cheerfully dissed the old set as beige and grandmotherly  of which Rosie is neither. Three points: 

*More on this story*


Rosie's _View_ Debuts  with Jessica
*1. Rosie's makeover* 
Unlike Vieira, who comes from a news background and has moved to NBC's _Today,_ O'Donnell is a show-biz personality. The lady is always on. True, she's softened her look, with longer, Vieiranian hair. Is it possible Walters is secretly orchestrating a _Vertigo_-like makeover, until Rosie becomes Meredith? That won't happen. O'Donnell hardly ever lets up with the comic bluster, the double-takes, the deadpan faces. (Her eyes are especially expressive.) Sometimes I wonder if she and Nathan Lane are female and male counterparts. Nothing wrong with any of thatshe's fun, she's smart. But when there's so much energy, the show doesn't seem to settle into a groove. Until Walters brings in a fifth member to replace Star Jones Reynolds  remember her, with her strange, sedating air of glamor and disgruntlement?  the tone may be out of whack. 

*2. Filling Meredith's shoes* 
Vieira's old role on _The View_  handling the latest headlines with a mix of commentary, dialogue and cute yet pertinent family detailis pretty tricky. O'Donnell introduced the sad topic of Australian animal adventurer Steve Irwin, and started to discuss how she told her children about the loss of this man, a hero to them. But then somehow the talk momentarily veered into a discussion of Ben Affleck in his new movie, _Hollywoodland._ Meanwhile, the audience was still watching footage of Irwin struggling with a crocodile the size of a tractor trailer. This wasn't strictly O'Donnell's fault  Behar was the one who mentioned Affleck's movie  but she's the one holding the reins. Go ahead, Rosie. Crack the whip! 

*3. O'Donnell's Tom Cruise thing* 
Can we clear this up and move on? At the start of the hour, O'Donnell nodded to an enormous floral display on the edge of the set and coyly indicated it had been sent by Mr. Cruise, who was famously her "crush" back when she had her own show. "He's a very nice guy," she said. And maybe he is. But she'd just been joking about taking her presumably psychotropic medications, which Mr. Cruise does not approve of. Nor would his religion be too whooped up about O'Donnell's celebration of gay family life with partner Kelly. Walters promised that the Tom Cruise topic would come up again. If it does, let's try for a little more real discussion, hmm? At one point, talking about Andre Agassi, O'Donnell observed: "Celebrities nowadays in our culture are sort of like the metaphors that people use to ... bounce off what they feel about themselves." The celebrities who host _The View,_ however, aren't just metaphors  they're bright women, bursting with chat, and what they should be bouncing are ideas. Off each other.


----------



## gloss_gal

I saw it - not the whole thing.  Not a fan of Rosie.  I noticed they had her in Meredith's chair.  She is no Meredith.  She has softened her look but I don't think her soft side will last long.  She mentioned something about Oprah and Tom Cruise.  Not sure if it was during the show.  I know she is crazy.  I think the View has one good year.  Too many egos.


----------



## sellmysoul

_I'm an occasional watcher of "the View" but I  intentionally tuned in for the Rosie debut. It seemed like her cohosts were ill at ease and frankly a little frightened of her.  Clearly it is her show now. Maybe the chemistry will develop between among the new group.  I thought she worked too hard to highlight her lesbian lifestyle.  I'm not sure that will play well in the long term. She is too loud and has difficulty allowing anyone else to speak as if its the Rosie show all over again.  I agree, the show is probably on the way out. _


----------



## vickitoria

Since classes have started, I havent had the chance to watch the new cast at all. But I dont think I'm too excited to see.. 
Is Brandy taking Star's place? Did I just imagine that or something?


----------



## SuzyZ

I think Rosie adds a lot to the show - now, if only they could get rid of that annoying, know it all, Elizabeth - I could make it a daily habit!!!


----------



## elongreach

I work all day, so I don't have time to watch The View anymore.  When I was a lady of leisure I would tune in Mon-Fri at 11 am.  I haven't watched since June.  Besides, my Tivo doesn't like The View and refuses to record it for me no matter what I do.


----------



## Ms. P

I'm glad Rosie joined the show, she adds a lot.  The show was a real drag this summer.  She has a lot more life than Elisabeth who is such a prude and is boring.  I'm surprised she is still on the show, better yet even hired.


----------



## Sunshine

He is a WACK job...he seems really agressive to me...and Im not sure if he is just acting??? Its hard to say. He does not seem geniune, and it makes me sick that thier divorce is so public. Its such a personal thing...I just dont like him, he scares me.


----------



## HubbaWubba

He is playing the blame game because of his bad behavior with his daughter. He is blaming wives of divorced women of how crazy they "all" are and nobody ever hears the moms when they yell at their children. Whatever.


----------



## vanojr9

I saw it too, I thought that it was really sad.  I mean, he was obviously playing the blame game, but I do think he has a point about the courts defending mothers in custody situations more than fathers.  Of course, maybe there are reasons we don't know about why he's being kept away from his child?  I feel bad for that kid overall.


----------



## kalodie1

He seemed absolutely insane and actually kind of rude to Barbara Walters.  This guy has a reputation for being an extreme hothead and my friend saw him once in the Hamptons beratting Kim while they were still married in front of the baby at the time.  He is kind of notorious in these parts for his temper.  That being said, the ex wife sounds a little nuts too but who knows?  They both should put their personal feeling aside for the sake of the child although if she is really scared of his temper she might be doing the right thing keeping hime away.  Who knows?  Rosie is a big phony...always talking about children's rights etc.. and publically embracing Baldwin.  I guess it is okay when it is her friend.


----------



## DlkinVegas

I watched a little bit then changed the channel. What is the point of a drawn out discussion?  He can't take back what he said.  All he should have said is he lost his temper & he was sorry. Leave it at that. No need to badmouth Kim, it just makes him look worse.  I feel so bad for the daughter. She has two parents that act like children themselves.  Goes to show you better be awfully careful what messages you leave on answering machines/cellphones. Might come back to haunt you.


----------



## Bella

kalodie1 said:


> Rosie is a big phony...always talking about children's rights etc.. and publically embracing Baldwin.  I guess it is okay when it is her friend.



Couldn't have said that better.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I only saw the little clip they showed on E! News, but my impression is that instead of going on different shows and digging himself into a deeper hole, it would have been better to do one of those little statements saying that Mr Baldwin will be taking a break from public life, he has begun therapy and enrolled in Anger Management classes, and hopes that we will all respect his privacy as he seeks treatment for an emotional health challenge which sadly affects millions of Americans, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...raise awareness...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually hope that it does raise awareness, because lame as it sounds when we hear other celebrities, and Baldwin himself, say that "lots of people do it, they just don't get caught on tape," it is true.

Who among us has not had the sickening experience of seeing somebody berate a child in a public place?

Verbal abuse is emotional abuse. And its just as damaging, and leaves scars that are just as deep and slow to heal as physical abuse. 

Some will argue even longer, but I'm not a fan of arguments about which kind of abuse is worse. Abuse is abuse is abuse.

I'm not sorry for the rant. It has been bubbling up since the tape came out, and the "well other people do it too" chorus started.


----------



## twin53

spin city - i feel badly for the little girl


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

WHOA... the May 23rd episode... Rosie and Elisabeth are going off!!!

Elisabeth looks like shes going to kill someone or cry!


----------



## debsmith

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> WHOA... the May 23rd episode... Rosie and Elisabeth are going off!!!
> 
> Elisabeth looks like shes going to kill someone or cry!


 
OMG!!!!  I was just going to post the same thing!!!  :boxing:  MAJOR CAT FIGHT!!!


----------



## twin53

wow i had the mute button on when rosie started on the political baiting and got the sound on in the last few seconds!  geezzz.... good for elizabeth for holding her own against rosie's bullying.  didn't joy start the topic tho with iraq and al quaida??


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

twin53 said:


> wow i had the mute button on when rosie started on the political baiting and got the sound on in the last few seconds! geezzz.... good for elizabeth for holding her own against rosie's bullying. didn't joyce start the topic tho?


 
Yeah, Joy had a list of things she didnt like about Bush.. and of course Elisabeth went off, Rosie actually stayed quiet.. but the maddness started when Rosie said she wasnt going to comment because everytime she does, Elisabeth's supporters bash her... then Elisabeth got defensive.. and then I couldnt keep track of whats happenening... lol 


But, I have to admit that there was a low blow from Elisabeth when she told Rosie that she would be better off arguing against ***** since he was more obnoxious!   That made me mad!!! That was a seriously low blow for Elisabeth to say since using the ***** thing was desperate....


----------



## twin53

well rosie did condescendingly tell elizabeth once that her young age showed she didn't understand the real world. that was a really low blow too.  sorry i had the 'mute' on..  gee. now all the guests are uncomfortable...


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

twin53 said:


> well rosie did condescendingly tell elizabeth once that her young age showed she didn't understand the real world. that was a really low blow too. sorry i had the 'mute' on.. gee. now all the guests are uncomfortable...


 
Yeah I agree, that wasnt right... and yes, all the guests do look really wierded out


----------



## twin53

sure makes for great tv tho!  LOL...


----------



## Swanky

so much for Rosie promising to NOT argue w/ Elizabeth now that she's pregnant.


----------



## RudeGal

I cannot stand Elisabeth. I wish she was leaving the show instead of Rosie. All she does is argue, cry or stay silent while all the others talk. She really adds nothing to the show IMO. 

If you want to see the catfight, www.perezhilton.com has the footage.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Wow I just watched this. I can't stand Elizabitch. She is such an ignorant person. She is so misinformed on so many levels.  Rosie needs to have a ball gag ready anytime Elizabitch starts her annoying rants. Shouldn't she be on maternity leave or something.  I wish Rosie would of made her cry.


----------



## Jayne1

Elisabeth is not the sweet little thing that people take her for.  She was the one, last week, who asked Rosie, "Are you saying that the troops are terrorists?" It seemed like such a silly thing for Elisabeth to say at the time, because Rosie was just criticizing the _administration_ and obviously not the troops.  Rosie has donated so much money to the troops and cares so much about them, visiting hospitals and such.  

Then Fox ran with Elisabeth's comment, but it was Elisabeth who put those words in Rosie's mouth.

All Rosie wanted, was for Elisabeth to say,  "No, I don't believe you think the troops are terrorists." 

I think Elisabeth should have responded to Rosie's question with a 'yes or no' answer. It makes it look like Elisabeth agrees with Fox, but Elisabeth knows full well that Rosie supports the troops and was misquoted.

That was very cruel and nasty on Elisabeth's part.  And then to bring ***** into it... oy vey.


----------



## shoegal

I don't agree with Rosie's political views but Elisabeth is right she should defend herself. She is responsible for what she says.  Rosie's MO is to attack and expect someone to step in and defend her. Welcome to Star's world. No one defended her imperfections, they deserted her.  She started with Donald and then was upset that the NOW didn't come to her defense - she should learn to shut her mouth.


----------



## EmilyK

ROFL, just saw this.  Rosie is such an idiot.  This is making me like Elizabeth more and more.


----------



## dlovely51

I hate bullies and bullying-and it's only when you stand up to them that they back off-you can't ever take thier word they are going to play "nice" until you give them some of their own medicine. 

Anyway, here's how Rosie is responding according to TMZ:
*Is Rosie Ready to Ditch "The View" -- Right Now?*

Posted May 23rd 2007 6:26PM by TMZ Staff
Filed under: Celebrity Feuds, The View, Rosie O'Donnell






Did Rosie O'Donnell and Elisabeth Hasselbeck's *ballistic warfare* this morning push her Ro over the edge -- and into an early exit from "The View?"

O'Donnell has three weeks left before she's done, but from the sound of her blog at *rosie.com*, that might even be too long for her to handle. "It may be time to be done," was what she wrote this afternoon, after the brutal verbal bashing she and Elisabeth smacked-down on one another, while also suggesting that it should be Elisabeth, not she, who should apologize for the dust-up.

Rosie clearly wasn't happy with producers of the show, who saw fit to split-screen the shouting match _in flagrante_, which made for riveting television, but unquestionably ratcheted up the rancor. "It was sickening," wrote Ro. 

Rosie said she wouldn't be going to work tomorrow, but a "View" rep tells TMZ that O'Donnell scheduled the day off to celebrate partner Kelli's 40th birthday -- and that's all


----------



## kalodie1

How about Joy???  She started it most likely in the hopes it would escalate.  Since when is she such a political expert?  ARe any of them?  The things they all say are just their opionions and Elizabeth is outnumbered so she has no choice but to stand up for her beliefs.  Joy is a second rate has-been "comic"  who is looking more and more like a trannie (no offense) and Rosie is just  a big loudmouth and a bully. It diminishes their point of view.  Not that I think the former survivor star is a political expert by any means but she typically handles herself in a much more dignified manner.  Even the guest host today was mocking Joy teasing that Gore is not the one to fix the mess...  I think Joy is just trying to spark these blowups in the hope it kick starts her laughable stand up career.  Glad Rosie is going...wish it was just an hour w/Barbara Walters and whatever guests she wants.


----------



## shoegal

kalodie1 said:


> How about Joy??? She started it most likely in the hopes it would escalate. Since when is she such a political expert? ARe any of them? The things they all say are just their opionions and Elizabeth is outnumbered so she has no choice but to stand up for her beliefs. Joy is a second rate has-been "comic" who is looking more and more like a trannie (no offense) and Rosie is just a big loudmouth and a bully. It diminishes their point of view. Not that I think the former survivor star is a political expert by any means but she typically handles herself in a much more dignified manner. Even the guest host today was mocking Joy teasing that Gore is not the one to fix the mess... I think Joy is just trying to spark these blowups in the hope it kick starts her laughable stand up career. Glad Rosie is going...wish it was just an hour w/Barbara Walters and whatever guests she wants.


 

Totally agree - except BW is done in my opinion too.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^Barbara Walters musta been having a heart attack while she was watching this today...


----------



## SuzyZ

RudeGal said:


> I cannot stand Elisabeth. I wish she was leaving the show instead of Rosie. All she does is argue, cry or stay silent while all the others talk. She really adds nothing to the show IMO.
> 
> If you want to see the catfight, www.perezhilton.com has the footage.


ITA!!!  Ugh, that Elisabeth adds nothing to the show - When Rosie (the only vibrancy and electricity the show has) goes, I'm gone.  I never watched it before Rosie and I won't watch it after the fact.


----------



## SuzyZ

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> ^^Barbara Walters musta been having a heart attack while she was watching this today...


 
That's  hilarious!!  I can just picture it!  Barbara needs to give it a rest also.  She is very discreetly full of herself and it shows.


----------



## Megs

I totally missed it and need to watch... 

I truly do think Rosie is tactless and tasteless many times though


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

SuzyZ said:


> ITA!!! Ugh, that Elisabeth adds nothing to the show - When Rosie (the only vibrancy and electricity the show has) goes, I'm gone. I never watched it before Rosie and I won't watch it after the fact.


 
I know, Im gonna miss Rosie..  I need some spunk in the morning to wake my a$$ up and this show and its arguements does it... Regis sure as hell doesnt... I count on this drama...

Elisabeth adds to the show, but based on what ive seen she has been bullied at times by Rosie, but not always... most of the times she just seems to pick and choose the "facts" she wants to use in her arguments.. and coming from a very politically aware and driven part of NY and a political family... Elisabeth doesnt seem to have the WHOLE story... her opinions are very one sided and not based on facts that the news is reporting... the most absurd example of this.. was when Joy read her list and said that after Bush got notice of the 9-11 bombings, he kept sitting in the classroom reading to the kids.. and Elisabeth justified that by saying "Bush didnt want to scare and alert the kids"... uhhh, Bush coulda left quietly, he didnt have to say a word to the kids..??? I just think thats nuts..

Sorry im going off, im sensitive about the 9-11 bombings.. I lost 4 family members and a numerous amount of family friends...


----------



## gucci fan

Watching that just reiterated that I can't stand Rosie.  I'm glad someone finally stood up to her.  Joy can be annoying too.  She really doesn't understand what she is talking about.  Learn more about the facts than just your one sided view.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I agree, it ws Joy's random list that started this.. it as very random that she pulled this list out.. .she isnt much of a politician, so it was very random to me...


----------



## anotheremptysky

hah, I taped today's for the first time in weeks ... I'll have to watch it before I go to bed.


----------



## shoegal

You know most of the time I don't agree with Elisabeth but Rosie is quite insulting and thinks anyone who doesn't agree with her is an uninformed idiot. Quite frankly, she has more in common with Bush than she'd like to think.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> so much for Rosie promising to NOT argue w/ Elizabeth now that she's pregnant.


 
Seriously.
I wish she'd just shut her mouth. She doesn't even listen to what anyone says, it's just "I'm right, you're wrong and if you disagree with me, you're stupid."
UGH.


----------



## Jayne1

Elisabeth is the one who went off this time.

Rosie has said many times that she does not see the troops as terrorists and that it is the administration that launched the war and that is what she doesn't support. She was asking her conservative friend to clarify it, so that others like her would hear it... but Elisabeth wouldn't do it.  I think that's what hurt Rosie  the most.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^ I agree Jayne


----------



## never-enough-LV

OMG..I just watched the cat fight on youtube.

I think Rosie is way out of line! She has done nothing but use this show as her personal platform. I've lost all respect for her and cannot wait until she's gone! 

I say "WAY to GO ELIZABETH!" I was glad to see her stand up and keep fighting back. 

I say to Rosie...BOOHOOHOO....if you cannot handle the consequences to your rambling (apparently something negative was said by the ********** incombants)..than keep your fat yapper SHUT!  I wouldn't defend her either if I felt what she said was wrong...


----------



## Jayne1

never-enough-LV said:


> I say to Rosie...BOOHOOHOO....if you cannot handle the consequences to your rambling (apparently something negative was said by the ********** incombants)..than keep your fat yapper SHUT!  I wouldn't defend her either if I felt what she said was wrong...


It was a bit different than that.

Fox spun some of Elisabeth's words and put them in Rosie's mouth.  It was an out and out lie from Fox News.  Rosie wanted Elisabeth to clarify Fox's ridiculous spin... and Elisabeth would not.


----------



## caitlin1214

Some of you have not seen it yet, so I don't want to ruin it. Here's a link to an article about it, detailing what exactly was said.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070523..._hasselbeck;_ylt=AicpZ..lCNCL8UaT5Ea6SVrMWM0F


----------



## Lvbabydoll

All subjects of their arguments aside (yeah, **********s, ********s, whatever, I'm not talking about that right now), Rosie just wants to be the loudest and wants to be heard and when someone else tries to do the same thing, she can't stand it.


----------



## piggyinpink

I've been watching The View for a while (since Lisa Ling was on!) and Elisabeth has always annoyed me. Sure, she's the young perspective on the show, but does anyone else feel like she is the most annoying? It's true, she does 'cherry-pick' her facts, and she only picks them from Fox News. I feel that she is a huge misrepresentation of our 20/30-something generation because anytime she expresses her views, it just shows how ignorant she is. It also seems like she is quite self-righteous when she talks about herself and is always trying to play the I'm-so-cute-and-innocent-please-love-me card. Bring back Lisa Ling!

(Not only that, but she has terrible taste in clothing. Doesn't she have a stylist on the show?!)


----------



## Sternchen

Oh boy...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

piggyinpink said:


> I've been watching The View for a while (since Lisa Ling was on!) and Elisabeth has always annoyed me. Sure, she's the young perspective on the show, but does anyone else feel like she is the most annoying? It's true, she does 'cherry-pick' her facts, and she only picks them from Fox News. I feel that she is a huge misrepresentation of our 20/30-something generation because anytime she expresses her views, it just shows how ignorant she is. It also seems like she is quite self-righteous when she talks about herself and is always trying to play the I'm-so-cute-and-innocent-please-love-me card. Bring back Lisa Ling!
> 
> (Not only that, but she has terrible taste in clothing. Doesn't she have a stylist on the show?!)


 
I always thought she dressed pretty well compared to the other ladies on there.
And I think it's the perspective..I tend to agree with Elisabeth more so I don't find her to be annoying, I just wish she would stand up for herself more instead of letting people like Rosie and Joy walk all over her and call her names. 
I'd say get Meredith back, at least she was more in the middle....Lisa Ling was good too but I'm glad she found something better to do with her time than host The View. It has just turned into such a big joke since Rosie joined. They're not making news because of what a good show they are, they're always making news because of the latest catfight going on. Not good publicity IMO.


----------



## kalodie1

I think Elisabeth went off because I would imagine she is fed up with the force of hot air that is Rosie.  Rosie has talked to her like she is an idiot all year...condescending and plain rude.  Why should Elisabeth defend her in public.  Rosie has said many outrageous things and now wants someone who she has bullied all year to get her out of it.  Too bad...Elisabeth has stayed surprisingly strong to her credit...regardless of her political beliefs.  LIke I said before,  none of them like most celebs are any more expert at politics than you and me.


----------



## shoegal

I really don't understand why Rosie would want E to clarify anything or feel betrayed because she didn't (apparently that is what she told the audience during commercial break). She has always made it clear that E is an idiot, who according to Rosie, can't hold two thoughts. I imagine those feelings of betrayal are the same feelings Star had in her last days on the show.


----------



## gucci fan

Elisabeth was asking Rosie to clear up what Fox said about her.  To me it is more credible coming out of the horses mouth versus someone else.  As to the fact of Elisabeth cherry picking her facts, Rosie and Joy do it all the time.  Soooo many times I hear them say things and know for a fact they are failing to tell the whole truth and don't give the audience a complete picture of what they are talking about.  I think we as an audience need to take what they all say with a grain of salt.  They all clearly have their own bias and slant what they say to align with that bias.


----------



## creighbaby

The link was racing through my newsroom. LOVED it. I can't stand E.H. and wish they would fire her. At least Rosie has some spunk. 

Direct link to video:
http://www.dlisted.com/node/10344


----------



## shoegal

Apparently HN said last night that during commercial breaks, Rosie goes into the audience and will spar with any audience member who disagrees with her. Personally I think Rosie is losing it.  She hasn't looked to good, meaning healthy, lately. I wonder if something else is going on with her.  I could do without all the personal attacks all around. I mean, when you stoop to that level you lose all credibility.


----------



## RudeGal

Did any of you catch what happened after the argument? Alicia Silverstone totally snubbed Elisabeth..LOL. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoFH-BAHqN4


----------



## shoegal

^ I saw that - so classy Alicia


----------



## twin53

shoegal said:


> ^ I saw that - so classy Alicia


just another overpaid h'wood airhead.  no loss...


----------



## HubbaWubba

RudeGal said:


> Did any of you catch what happened after the argument? Alicia Silverstone totally snubbed Elisabeth..LOL.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoFH-BAHqN4



If you watch the WHOLE segment, it doesn't seem she snubbed her. They both sat on the couch and were interacting with each other.


----------



## Sina

I won't comment about the View. I will go off on a tangent and I won't be able to stop. 



piggyinpink said:


> I've been watching The View for a while (since Lisa Ling was on!) and Elisabeth has always annoyed me. Sure, she's the young perspective on the show, but does anyone else feel like she is the most annoying? It's true, she does 'cherry-pick' her facts, and she only picks them from Fox News. I feel that she is a huge misrepresentation of our 20/30-something generation because anytime she expresses her views, it just shows how ignorant she is. It also seems like she is quite self-righteous when she talks about herself and is always trying to play the I'm-so-cute-and-innocent-please-love-me card. Bring back Lisa Ling!
> 
> (Not only that, but she has terrible taste in clothing. Doesn't she have a stylist on the show?!)




I LOVE her outfits!!


----------



## twin53

elisabeth always looks lovely


----------



## Sina

twin53 said:


> just another overpaid h'wood airhead.  no loss...



I don't think she's an airhead at all, but I do think that was absolutely rude and unnecessary. I actually felt bad for Elizabeth.


----------



## Sina

HubbaWubba said:


> If you watch the WHOLE segment, it doesn't seem she snubbed her. They both sat on the couch and were interacting with each other.



I watched the whole thing yesterday. She did snub her because she ran and gave everyone else hugs and greeted the other ladies but Elizabeth. That's snubbing!


----------



## Caj

I saw the "View" yesterday and all I kept thinking was "boy I miss Meredith".

Rosie is funny, but loud and overbearing. Joy annoys the h*** out of me, makes too many bad comic remarks about everything. And Elisabeth, well...I see her as a ********** Stepford wife.

 And I hope after Rosie leaves they won't turn the "View" into the Stepford Wives coffee talk.


----------



## vanojr9

I watched the spat too, and the one from the previous day where Rosie told Elizabeth that she was unable to hold two ideas in her head.  Before offering my opinion, let me say that I consider myself a very liberal ********, and though I don't agree with all of Rosie's viewpoints, I'm certainly more in agreement with her perspective on politics than Elizabeth.  I frankly wholly disagree with Elizabeth almost all the time.  But watching the spat develop over the last few days, I have gotten to the point where I can almost not stand Rosie.  She fights mean, she makes low personal attacks, and expects to come off as some lone liberal voice of sense in the current political maelstrom.  I wish she'd just shut up until she starts thinking about what she says.  I'd much rather listen to Elizabeth at this point.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I would actually prefer that they didn't put on such a show. Both hit below the belt with their comments to each other.  How many were embarrassed for both of these grown women spatting back and forth? Both was very bad taste IMO. Both have annoying voices. 

********** Stepford Wives


----------



## Jewelqueen

I usually don't agree with Elizabeth on ANYTHING but Rosie had her feelings hurt and acted like a bully because of it.  

You can say alot of things about Elizabeth but she is NO coward.  

Rosie was bullying Elizabeth and Elizabeth fought back..good for her.


----------



## twin53

no show today due to president's news conference.  darn... but i know rosie was taking the day off today anyway for kellie's bday...


----------



## twinkle.tink

twin53 said:


> well rosie did condescendingly tell elizabeth once that her young age showed she didn't understand the real world. that was a really low blow too. sorry i had the 'mute' on.. gee. now all the guests are uncomfortable...


 
Sorry, I think Rosie was completly right. EH has like a weird rock idol/teenage type crush on brush and is completly blind to his blunders


----------



## twinkle.tink

Jayne1 said:


> It was a bit different than that.
> 
> Fox spun some of Elisabeth's words and put them in Rosie's mouth. It was an out and out lie from Fox News. Rosie wanted Elisabeth to clarify Fox's ridiculous spin... and Elisabeth would not.


 ITA, Elisabeth was dead wrong this time...Rosie asked her point black "yes or no, do you know I don't think the troops are terriorist?" and she wouldn't answer, I don't blame Rosie for being hurt at all.

Two words discribe EH, tedious and hubris!


----------



## twinkle.tink

shoegal said:


> ^ I saw that - so classy Alicia


 
You got that wrong...lol...so classy Alicia


----------



## dlovely51

It isn't only E and Fox trashing Rosie:
*Rosie O'Donnell Thrown Under the Bus by Chris Matthews*

 			                                By Ginger Marks
May 24, 2007                                 Rosie O'Donnell has lost another one.  Anti-war mouthpiece Chris Matthews, the host of MSNBC's Hardball has given up on the loud-mouthed host.  It's a sad end for O'Donnell and there is a buzz that she may never return to 'The View' and I'm guessing that whole 'Price is Right' gig is gone as well.  When liberals like Matthews run and hide, Rosie may be reduced to the dark fringes of the Internet to sell her propaganda.







       Rosie O'Donnell Thrown Under the Bus by Chris Matthews           On his show today Matthews delivered this gem when he asked Jonathan Capehart of the Washington Post this question: "Why is [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]Rosie [COLOR=blue ! important]O'Donnell[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR], who gives a bad name to people who question this war, I have to say, it is inevitably a problem in this country that people ruin the anti-war position by Jane Fonda behavior, by this kind of behavior. There are millions and millions, in fact the overwhelming majority question this war, oppose it, want to see our troops home. And then somebody like this comes out and creates an easy target for the hawks."
*****​ Proving he's still a ********ic operative Matthews concluded, "I don't know who she's trying to win with this argument, it's like she's a mole on the far right-wing side of the war, and she's figured out a way to make the war look better. I don't get it."  Matthews has never really 'got' anything but it is amusing to watch him throw Rosie under the bus.
*Matthews led earlier with this: "We watched the tapes and it seemed she clearly said the American troops are the terrorists."*
 Rosie is finished. ​


----------



## Swanky

let's be VERY careful this doesn't turn into politics


----------



## HubbaWubba

Political views aside, EH does not know how to have a disagreement without crying or shouting. It turns into an argument because that is the only way she can handle herself when backed against the wall. BTW, Joy is the one that brought up the whole conversation, EH did not decide to have an argument with her. She went straight for Rosie. 

Also, she mentioned Donald *****. What did he have to do with anything they were talking about?? He also called her the dumbest person on tv for calling him obnoxious. 

' Rosie asked her a simple yes or no question, EH wouldn't answer it. Then Rosie told her she was not going to fight with EH anymore and STILL EH didn't know when to keep quiet. EH is no innocent. Barbara should fire both of them. This only happens when she is not there.


----------



## shoegal

twinkle.tink said:


> You got that wrong...lol...so classy Alicia


 
No I didn't - their disagreement had nothing to do with her. She was a guest and a hello would be appropriate. Really no excuse for being rude. You don't speak to someone whose politics you disagree with that is very immature. I wonder if Alicia doesn't speak to those who wear leather - oh yeah, she does.


----------



## shoegal

Why should E have to defend her? She said it- defend yourself.


----------



## RudeGal

It might not have been completely the political aspect of why Alicia snubbed EH rather than maybe she was upset about how EH handled the situation as a whole. Had I been a guest on that show and was backstage watching that happen, I probably would not have wanted to say hello to her either.


----------



## Swanky

^^I agree with Shoegal.

Elisabeth even told Ro, "defend what YOU say".
Ro is a big girl, she doesn't need Elisabeth to go to bat for her, and if I were EH, I wouldn't do it either.

BTW, I have heard Ro associate our troops as terrorists and it's pathetic.
She has asked several times
"How are our troops any different than terrorists?"

So disrespectful.

I used to be a big Rosie fan, so I truly feel unbiased, but she's lost a LOT of us over her diarrhea of the mouth


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm so glad I don't watch this show.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

the only comment I can make is this, Rosie once said not too long ago regarding the WTC (she thinks our government did it) that it was the first time fire ever melted steel.  did she not ever take a science class?  how does she think steel is formed?
that comment alone just made me never want to hear anything more come out of her mouth, hence, I do not watch the show.


----------



## HubbaWubba

^^^What does that have to do with what their argument was about? Wasn't it asked a few posts back not to make this political. Cause if we are allowed to go there, then lets start another thread and not be one sided. Its NOT what this thread is about!

Thats the problem with people having conversations or arguments and not sticking to what its about (like EH). That's when name calling happens and people not involved are put in the middle of things, like she did with Donald *****.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

My comment was not political.  It was not ********ic or **********.  I was commenting on the only thing I've heard Rosie say.  That is why I don't watch the show.  It is an opinion about someone on the show.

and p.s. I don't remember calling anyone a name.


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> the only comment I can make is this, Rosie once said not too long ago regarding the WTC (she thinks our government did it) that it was the first time fire ever melted steel.  did she not ever take a science class?  how does she think steel is formed?


Just to clarify, Rosie was talking about WTC7 _not_ the Twin Towers.  

She wants to know why WTC7 was left out of the 9/11 commission report and how is it that this steel building (WTC7) was reduced to rubble by three small fires.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Just to clarify, Rosie was talking about WTC7 _not_ the Twin Towers.
> 
> She wants to know why WTC7 was left out of the 9/11 commission report and how is it that this steel building (WTC7) was reduced to rubble by three small fires.



thank you for the clarification.  still, the only words I heard her say was "the first time fire melted steel" which still doesn't make any sense to me.
Like I said, I don't watch the show, only hear soundbites and can't say I care for anyone on the show to tell you the truth -  but Rosie is the loudest and most quoted.  I guess this isn't a very ********ic discussion though cause its apparent that if I don't like Rosie, my comments/opinions are not only unwelcomed but political.


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal said:


> Why should E have to defend her? She said it- defend yourself.


Rosie _wasn't_ asking for Elisabeth to defend her.  The argument was about friendship. Over and over Rosie asked Elisabeth, _that as a friend_, what was her opinion as to what she thought Rosie had said.


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> thank you for the clarification.  still, the only words I heard her say was "the first time fire melted steel" which still doesn't make any sense to me.


Also,  WTC 7 held the offices of the FBI, Department of Defense, IRS (which contained information on corporate tax fraud, including Enron&#8217;s), US Secret Service, Securities & Exchange Commission (with more stock fraud records)... etc, etc.

If you are a conspiracy theorist, which I think Rosie is... well, you can see why she wants to know why WTC7 fell a few hours after the Twin Towers, but was left out of the 9/11 commission report...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Also,  WTC 7 held the offices of the FBI, Department of Defense, IRS (which contained information on corporate tax fraud, including Enrons), US Secret Service, Securities & Exchange Commission (with more stock fraud records)... etc, etc.
> 
> If you are a conspiracy theorist, which I think Rosie is... well, you can see why she wants to know why WTC7 fell a few hours after the Twin Towers, but was left out of the 9/11 commission report...



Thanks Jayne.  
I'm still not a Rosie fan though so its probably best that I leave this thread.
Thanks for being so cool J!


----------



## Bella

C'mon do any Rosie supporters really think Rosie considers Elisabeth as a _friend_?  Please.  "My friend since September"... I don't have any friends that speak to me the way Rosie speaks to Elisabeth.  Elisabeth finally had enough, the pressure had been building, it was bound to happen.  A person can only take so much.  Elisabeth finally bit back and it was about time.  

How about Joy telling Elisabeth, "I let you talk yesterday..."  That is so RUDE!  Elisabeth may not always know what she's talking about or how to articulate it.... but she sure is not disresectful to those two women as they are to her.  Do you think E would be able to get away with saying the same things to them?  No.  Why do they?  Both Rosie and Joy lack class and tact.  The two of them make a great pair. 

Going back to E defending Rosie...  I watched the entire clip twice...E says quite clearly in a complete sentence that she obviously does not think Rosie thinks the troops are terrorists.  Funny how Rosie didn't acknowledge her saying though.  Elisabeth was right on in what she said to Rosie.  Why would she defend her anyway?  I wouldn't go to bat for anyone if they treated me the way Rosie treats E.  Rosie was out of line and quite ridiculous to put the focus back on Elisabeth.  However, not surprised, quite typical.  Defend yourself Rosie.  Your mouth seems to work just fine every other time you want to spew.


----------



## Jayne1

BellaFiore said:


> *How about Joy telling Elisabeth, "I let you talk yesterday..."  That is so RUDE!*  Elisabeth may not always know what she's talking about or how to articulate it.... but she sure is not disresectful to those two women as they are to her.  Do you think E would be able to get away with saying the same things to them?  No.  Why do they?  Both Rosie and Joy lack class and tact.  The two of them make a great pair.
> 
> Going back to E defending Rosie...  I watched the entire clip twice...*E says quite clearly in a complete sentence that she obviously does not think Rosie thinks the troops are terrorists.*  Funny how Rosie didn't acknowledge her saying though.  Elisabeth was right on in what she said to Rosie.  Why would she defend her anyway?  I wouldn't go to bat for anyone if they treated me the way Rosie treats E.  Rosie was out of line and quite ridiculous to put the focus back on Elisabeth.  However, not surprised, quite typical.  Defend yourself Rosie.  Your mouth seems to work just fine every other time you want to spew.


Re -"How about Joy telling Elisabeth, "I let you talk yesterday..."  That is so RUDE!" 

Elisabeth kept _interrupting_ while Joy was reading.  Some of the facts that Joy was reading were jokes (Bush chocking on a pretzel), but Elisabeth gets so upset and often interrupts when she thinks someone is saying something negative about the president... so I understood when Joy said that it was her turn to speak.

Re: "Going back to E defending Rosie...  I watched the entire clip twice...E says quite clearly in a complete sentence that she obviously does not think Rosie thinks the troops are terrorists." 

True, but Elisabeth talks soooo fast, that when she said it (and I didn't realize she said it until I went back and watched it again) she immediately went off on another rant.  

Unfortunately Elisabeth continued with the _answering questions with questions mode_ that the two of them so frequently get into, instead of taking the opportunity to clear the air about her position.


----------



## Joydaly

I find Rosie repulsive and Elisabeth is an absolute Twit!

Surely with all the talent in Hollywood looking for work they could find some others to fill those seats.


----------



## Bella

Jayne1 said:


> Re -"How about Joy telling Elisabeth, "I let you talk yesterday..."  That is so RUDE!"
> 
> Elisabeth kept _interrupting_ while Joy was reading.  Some of the facts that Joy was reading were jokes (Bush chocking on a pretzel), but Elisabeth gets so upset and often interrupts when she thinks someone is saying something negative about the president... so I understood when Joy said that it was her turn to speak.
> 
> Re: "Going back to E defending Rosie...  I watched the entire clip twice...E says quite clearly in a complete sentence that she obviously does not think Rosie thinks the troops are terrorists."
> 
> True, but Elisabeth talks soooo fast, that when she said it (and I didn't realize she said it until I went back and watched it again) she immediately went off on another rant.
> 
> Unfortunately Elisabeth continued with the _answering questions with questions mode_ that the two of them so frequently get into, instead of taking the opportunity to clear the air about her position.



They all interupt and talk over each other everyday.  Nothing new and different about that. Joy did not say it was her turn to talk, she said very firmly and rudely that she let E talk yesterday.  There is a difference to me, we can disagree.

As far as E getting upset when something negative is being said about the President.... I am tired of hearing the constant bashing myself, whether true or not.  There are ways of getting your point across effectively.  The women on The View haven't the first clue about this.

No matter how fast E said it, she said it which hadn't seemed to be mentioned until now.  I wanted to clarify since it seemed to be an issue in the thread.  The way I saw it, Rosie was on the rant about E not defending her and the boohoo pity party for Rosie picking on E, which has nothing to do with Rosie defending or clarifying what she said herself.  There was nothing for E to defend or clarify.  Rosie said what she said and if anyone has a problem with how and what she meant......Rosie is the only person to clear it up.


----------



## kalodie1

Rosie is simply  a big baby and a bully.  She has never treated anyone as a friend. She  just steamrolls over anyone she can and then expects support and sympathy.

She is the coward...as soon as someone dares to stand up to her she runs.  Word is that was her last appearance on the show.  She also likes to use the "poor me I am a fat lesbian" crutch.  Ridiculous.  I find it really hard to feel sorry for her.  It is her own mouth that gets here in trouble and her attitude that she knows it all.  Who the h...does she think she is?  Walters needs to take back control of this show.  Wasn't she a serious journalist once???


----------



## shoegal

Jayne1 said:


> Rosie _wasn't_ asking for Elisabeth to defend her. The argument was about friendship. Over and over Rosie asked Elisabeth, _that as a friend_, what was her opinion as to what she thought Rosie had said.


 

Sure she did. She wanted E to defend her statement so it wouldn't appear that she was picking on poor E. That was her statement. She felt E owed it to her as a friend.  But even if you take your position, as a friend, do you call a friend an idiot, and ask if they are capable of holding two thoughts on national television? As much as R had dismissed and insulted E, its pretty arrogant to think she would consider her a friend. I know I wouldn't consider someone like that a friend.


----------



## gr8heart

twinkle.tink said:


> ITA, Elisabeth was dead wrong this time...Rosie asked her point black "yes or no, do you know I don't think the troops are terriorist?" and she wouldn't answer, I don't blame Rosie for being hurt at all.
> 
> Two words discribe EH, tedious and hubris!


 



Way to go, Alicia!!!  That entrance was spectacular!


----------



## kalodie1

gr8heart said:


> Way to go, Alicia!!!  That entrance was spectacular!



Way to go, Alicia?  EH has been on the show longer than Rosie and being rude to her will not get you asked back.  It was stupid, Alicia!!!  More and more the HOllywood liberals are becoming bullies.  Not a way to win votes Joy and Rosie!  Have a little class and act like ladies once and for all.  Agree or not, EH handles herself with much more dignity than the other two and she is under constant attack by the way.  I could frankly care less what some former comedian, talk show host, has been actress, former survivor, loser stand up comedian with too much make up has to say about politics.  I read the papers too...why are their opinions valid?  Only BW has the clout and experience to weigh in on these discussions and yet she seems of all of them to know her place and handle it all with panache.  They can all take a lesson from her and she should fire them all and start anew.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Jayne1 said:


> Also, WTC 7 held the offices of the FBI, Department of Defense, IRS (which contained information on corporate tax fraud, including Enrons), US Secret Service, Securities & Exchange Commission (with more stock fraud records)... etc, etc.
> 
> If you are a conspiracy theorist, which I think Rosie is... well, you can see why she wants to know why WTC7 fell a few hours after the Twin Towers, but was left out of the 9/11 commission report...


 
 Absolutley correct! This was a huge scandal back in 2001..


----------



## Aslan

Please. Rosie's "objections"  are simply answered by the NIST fact sheet. http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/factsheets/faqs_8_2006.htm

When people want to believe something, they'll twist everything to suit their agenda. In addition to calling our soldiers "terrorists", she charged that the US and British govs fabricated the Iran  hostage situation. Imagine if that were your friend/loved one and that witch said on TV the situation was faked. 

The only right thing that ***** ever said is that this woman "sucks at being a human being."

I know some of you are going to want to jump on me, but I don't care. Words cannot sum my disgust with this woman.


----------



## Bella

bagnshoofetish said:


> the only comment I can make is this, Rosie once said not too long ago regarding the WTC (she thinks our government did it) *that it was the first time fire ever melted steel.  did she not ever take a science class?  how does she think steel is formed?
> that comment alone just made me never want to hear anything more come out of her mouth, hence, I do not watch the show.*


*

Rosie absolutely said this which was just one of the many ignorant statements that come out of her mouth.  Some call her a conspiracy theorist, I call it a hater among other things, whatever, think before you speak because when a person says something like this they lose all credibility.*


----------



## amanda

so rosie makes an ass of herself regularly, i'm not going to deny that, but elizabeth gets on my nerves a LOT more.  because she's cute and young and pretty and smiley, people ignore all the ignorance and propoganda that she spews.  rosie is old and fat and kind of mean and loud, so she gets a lot more criticism for her ignorance and propoganda.  plus she's a lot better at getting heard.  i don't think rosie should be criticized just because she's better at her job than elizabeth is...


----------



## dlovely51

*Rosie to Leave "The View"*

Posted May 25th 2007 3:10PM by TMZ Staff
Filed under: TV, Rosie O'Donnell





ABC has just announced that Rosie O'Donnell will not be back on "The View."

Brian Frons, President of ABC Daytime, issued the following statement:

_"We had hoped that Rosie would be with us until the end of her contract three weeks from now, but Rosie has informed us that she would like an early leave. Therefore, we part ways, thank her for her tremendous contribution to 'The View' and wish her well." 

_Barbara Walters said: _"I brought Rosie to the show. Rosie contributed to one of our most exciting and successful years at "The View." I am most appreciative. Our close and affectionate relationship will not change." _

For her part, Rosie said: _"I'm extremely grateful. It's been an amazing year and I love all three women." 
_


----------



## kalodie1

What a coward...runs when the argument gets heated and blames in on someone else and their "friendship". With friends like Rosie who needs enemies????


----------



## jillybean307

They're both idiots.  One's a liberal idiot and the other's a conservative idiot. 

Neither one of them has the education or political background to back up their opinion, Rosie runs with whatever half cocked opinion she comes up with and EH is fed her opinion each day by the White House through the executive producer through the ear piece like a good little puppet. 

LOL, having to pick which one I prefer reminds me of that South Park episode the Douche and the Turd Sandwich.  

They both suck at life.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Elizabeth must have been mortified and very embarassed when Alilcia dissed her like that!  I was surprised but also kind of happy that she did it but I will admit it was extremly rude of Alicia to do that!  

But I'm surprised Rosie left early, I don't see why she backed down because of silly arguement with Elizabeth? I think ultimately it was  the overall criticism and pressue she has been getting for quite some time now!


----------



## scarlett_2005

jillybean307 said:


> They're both idiots. One's a liberal idiot and the other's a conservative idiot.
> 
> Neither one of them has the education or political background to back up their opinion, Rosie runs with whatever half cocked opinion she comes up with and EH is fed her opinion each day by the White House through the executive producer through the ear piece like a good little puppet.


 
Ita!!


----------



## Jayne1

jillybean307 said:


> EH is fed her opinion each day by the White House through the executive producer through the ear piece like a good little puppet.


That's right!  Not many people know that.  Bill Geddie, who used to sit out front, in the audience (but now stays back stage) preps Elisabeth with her talking points and also speaks to her, in her ear piece.  I think he hates Rosie.


----------



## Aslan

jillybean307 said:


> They're both idiots.  One's a liberal idiot and the other's a conservative idiot.


I don't really watch the View and I'm not that familiar with Hasselbeck, but from watching the youtube clips, I can see she's a twit. She's down to the line partisan, and I'm sure she's somewhat aware of that. The difference is, in my mind, that I haven't heard her make blatantly untrue claims (statements that can be recognized as false despite one's party affiliation), just state her shrill opinion.


----------



## maxter

dlovely51 said:


> *Rosie to Leave "The View"*



Long overdue.  Just like Rosie to slink out of town before her scheduled departure date.  She is so 10 years ago I still can't believe they brought her back to daytime tv.


----------



## gr8heart

So Rosie will not be back?

Good for her!!!  

What the producers of the show did by NOT going to a commercial and having them both face off like a typical Fox broadcast, while making audience members, guests and viewers uncomfortable and shocked was truly inappropriate, mean and disgusting.  No more respect for BWalters.  She's at the Springer level for me now.  Is the show that desparate for ratings???  Is this how they want to portray American women?  How embarrassing.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol..I'm actually laughing because my mom is reading her own separate message board on a totally different forum and people there calling Elisabeth a "puppet" too. 
I think it's hilarious because obviously someone came up with this idea about Elisabeth and it's spreading even to DOLL COLLECTING forums; now it has turned into a talking point.
Very sad.

I'm glad Rosie is leaving The View and that's that. Long time coming for that one. So she doesn't like when people call others names then she does it herself, what a hypocrite. 
I'm with bagnshoo, I'm staying away from this thread, each response just seems to get more and more mean-spirited.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh Boy...Gotta watch the View on Monday and Tuesday (if it's on???) to see what happens.

I did like Rosie on the View...She added some life back into that show.  It's too bad that the two of them couldn't get along and it had to come to this...


----------



## crowgal

Let's admit it.....the dialogue between those two was great to watch.  Elisabeth always seemed out of place on that show ~ I think her higher than thou attitude has turned a lot of people against her.  

Rosie has said a lot of "strong" things but I in NO WAY believe that she thinks our soldiers are terrorists.  

The only reason I'll watch the show again is if Kathy Griffin co-hosts....the View was so damn boring before Rosie!!


----------



## ayla

This is the only episode.. partial episode of the view that I've ever seen, mostly because of the widespread ... "discussion" over the blowup. It's really, really drama-y, and hopefully everyone will be able to put it behind them. 

On the other hand, the Donald, team Rosie ? Hilarious !


----------



## crowgal

kalodie1 said:


> What a coward...runs when the argument gets heated and blames in on someone else and their "friendship". With friends like Rosie who needs enemies????



Why do you hate her so much??? She doesn't need to stay on that show ~ that show GAINED more from Rosie.  She'll go on to other ventures, make a billion more dollars PLUS do more good for communities/organizations/causes than EH could ever even imagine. 

EH is quite talentless in my opinion.  Well, I guess she can always go back to do more reality TV.


----------



## Bella

kalodie1 said:


> Rosie is simply  a big baby and a bully.  She has never treated anyone as a friend. She  just steamrolls over anyone she can and then expects support and sympathy.
> 
> She is the coward...as soon as someone dares to stand up to her she runs.  Word is that was her last appearance on the show.  She also likes to use the "poor me I am a fat lesbian" crutch.  Ridiculous.  I find it really hard to feel sorry for her.  It is her own mouth that gets here in trouble and her attitude that she knows it all.  Who the h...does she think she is?  Walters needs to take back control of this show.  Wasn't she a serious journalist once???



RIGHT ON!


----------



## Bella

Time after time it is asked that politics not be brought into threads like this.  It can be done.  Please notice that in this thread and others like it, it is quite telling to me who posters support that continue to bring political labels into the conversation, usually negative and also News organizations in a negative critical light.  Please lets just leave the political labels out of it as it has been asked of us to do so.


----------



## maxter

Bye Bye Rosie!!  Good riddance.


----------



## jillybean307

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol..I'm actually laughing because my mom is reading her own separate message board on a totally different forum and people there calling Elisabeth a "puppet" too.
> I think it's hilarious because obviously someone came up with this idea about Elisabeth and it's spreading even to DOLL COLLECTING forums; now it has turned into a talking point.
> Very sad.




It's not an "idea" it's the truth.  Both Joy and Elizabeth wear ear pieces during the show through which they are fed lines to further the conversations-especially during Hot Topics.  In those ear pieces, they hear the executive producer of the show.  One of Rosie's conditions in joining the show was that she would not wear one (which explains why she makes such a spectacular jack@$$ of herself on a regular basis).


I'm surprised people are disputing this. What do people think they're listening to in the ear pieces, show tunes? Why do you think there are no lulls in conversations and they're able to come up with arguments and talking points so quickly? Because they're all so well educated and word smiths?  Hardly.


 I thought it was common knowledge and common sense.


----------



## kcf68

"Rosie is a bully"!  I totally agree!  I use to watch the View prior to Rosie and enjoyed it.  They need someone who has class like Ms. Viera.   I use to like Rosie when she had her own show but at the end she was viciously attacking her guests because they did not agree with her opinions.   When they brought on Rosie, I thought I would give her a chance and maybe she has changed but no!  She is still a vicious, rude, bully!   Thank goodness she is gone!  I don't really care for Elizabeth but at least she stood up to a big mean bully.    It reminded me of grade school.  I thought Leza Gibbons would be a great replacement.


----------



## HauteMama

The producers should have cut to commercial. Instead, they went to split screen and put off commercial break. And people wonder why they kept the lineup the way it was - THIS (this thread, the discussions on other boards, the CNN coverage, FOX coverage, etc.) is why!

I align more politically with Rosie than with Elizabeth, but I can't stand either one. I hadn't watched the show for some time because it had become stale, and I doubt I'll be anxious to see much more after this. 

This fight is The View's jump-the-shark moment.


----------



## Swanky

> What the producers of the show did by NOT going to a commercial and having them both face off like a typical Fox broadcast, while making audience members, guests and viewers uncomfortable and shocked was truly inappropriate, mean and disgusting. No more respect for BWalters. She's at the Springer level for me now. Is the show that desparate for ratings??? Is this how they want to portray American women? How embarrassing.


 
are we seriously trying to blame the producers now?
That's silly IMO.

Rosie and E should have NOT argued on LIVE TELEVISION!

Rosie's all mad. . . she should hold herself accountable.  The producers couldn't have split screened her w/ E if SHE WASN'T on a tirade! LOL!

People are always looking to blame someone else . . .  
HER mouth was flapping and SHE'S mad at SOMEONE ELSE?
WTF?


----------



## HauteMama

I don't think it's right for Rosie or Elizabeth to blame anyone else for their behaviours. You are right on that account, Swanky.

However, I do feel it was a poor decision on the producer's part if they wanted anyone to continue to take the show seriously (if, indeed, people ever did). The split-screen action did make the guests, the audience and even the television viewers uncomfortable. It was a clear attempt to continue the argument for the sake of drama instead of trying to preserve any dignity or respect the show might have ever enjoyed.

It was my understanding that the show was created to highlight the points of view of different women. That's why they discussed current events in the first place. At one time people enjoyed the give and take of that sort of discussion. What the show devolved into, and what both the participants and the producers created in the end was a media fiasco. 

It is unlikely the show can pick itself up and dust itself off after this.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol..I'm actually laughing because my mom is reading her own separate message board on a totally different forum and people there calling Elisabeth a "puppet" too.
> I think it's hilarious because obviously someone came up with this idea about Elisabeth and it's spreading even to *DOLL COLLECTING forums*; now it has turned into a talking point.
> Very sad.


 
Well EH was talking about mutilating her Barbies today.. lol


----------



## kalodie1

crowgal said:


> Why do you hate her so much??? She doesn't need to stay on that show ~ that show GAINED more from Rosie.  She'll go on to other ventures, make a billion more dollars PLUS do more good for communities/organizations/causes than EH could ever even imagine.
> 
> EH is quite talentless in my opinion.  Well, I guess she can always go back to do more reality TV.



Hate her?  THat's ridiculous. If you read my other posts you will see that I do not think much of either of the gals in question nor do I value their political opinion.  Calling someone a bully and a coward does not mean I hate her.  I dont even know her...nor does anyone else voicing their opinions.  Honestly,  who really cares????


----------



## katheryn

I don't watch the show, but I saw the replay of the fight on CNN. I was at the gym so it was without sound. It was interesting just to watch their faces. Elizabeth looked angry and upset. But Rosie, wow, the hate and contempt in her face was really shocking. I don't want to use the word evil, but she looked pretty scary.


----------



## Jayne1

katheryn said:


> I don't watch the show, but I saw the replay of the fight on CNN. I was at the gym so it was without sound. It was interesting just to watch their faces. Elizabeth looked angry and upset. But Rosie, wow, the hate and contempt in her face was really shocking. I don't want to use the word evil, but she looked pretty scary.


^^ That's so interesting because I also re-watched it without the sound, and I thought the _exact opposite_!  

Roise's face was sick with pain and Elisabeth's face  (IMO) showed a cold, calculating, arrogance, in full attack mode, that kind of frightened me.

I'll tell you what upsets me the most about this though...

It gives all those men on Fox, MSNBC and other cable shows an opportunity to make endless sexist remarks. _The View_ was meant to showcase intelligent women, expressing differing points of view, on a variety of topics. Now those men are snickering about how emotional, crazy and out of control these women are... not a good advertisement for women in general.


----------



## Bella

Please.  Rosie _is_ out of control.  I don't need anyone on any cable news show to tell me that.  She does that very well with her own mouth.  She does have alot of pain in her and I think that's the problem, she is a very sad and angry person with deep  rooted issues and that has shown since being on this show.  

I don't find any of the women on The View very intelligent, but they certainly have their views and _opinions_, they just don't know how to relay them effectively.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

one thing is for sure, these 2 women certainly don't bring people together in harmony.  Look how their actions have turned people against each other.  (I know I said I was leaving this thread but just reading all the posts since I left made me sad.)


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I did a search and couldn't find a thread pertaining to this, please close if it is a duplicate, sorry!

What do you guys think about Alicia Silverstone and her actions towards Elisabeth H. on The View this last Wednesday?


----------



## choozen1ne

umm what did she do ?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She snubbed Elisabeth when coming onto the show, walked right past her and ignored the host. If you google you can read about it, not sure they want me to put a link in or not.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Moving this to the TV forum.


----------



## amanda

i thought it was pretty sly.  alicia makes no bones about being pretty liberal, so it's no surprise to me that she would find elisabeth irritating.

more power to her, it makes for good tv and i would want to hug elisabeth either...


----------



## surferchick2

Jayne1 said:


> Now those men are snickering about how emotional, crazy and out of control these women are... not a good advertisement for women in general.


 
Didn't CNN's "Crossfire" last for over 20 successful years and was predominantly men with PMS??     How dare anyone snicker (although I did find myself snickering at some of those out-of-control men)!

Yeah, what a duo.  Rosie the obnoxious bully and Elisabeth the mindless dork.  They should start their own sitcom.


----------



## surferchick2

Didn't bother me. I really like Alicia because she's real and for what she does for animals.  She didn't totally ignore EH, she just decided not to hug her.  There was a smile and slight touching of hands.  Why fake hug someone unless you really mean it.  She went on to interact with elisabeth and answered her questions with enthusiasm, which is what she was on the show for in the first place and she did it graciously.  That first few seconds out of like 5 minutes she was on meant nothing except she didn't feel comfortable wrapping her arms around her.  Personally I don't blame her.


----------



## Aslan

IMHO, it's obnoxious and rude. I have plenty of friends that are on the opposite of the political spectrum from me. I don't diss anyone because of their politics if I don't know them. She doesn't know EH, so she should act with the courtesy everyone should afford a stranger.

I'm a little suprised by the comments in this thread. I hope you all aren't surrounded by people who think exactly like you (politically). People I know who are like that are typically the least searching about their own prejudices.


----------



## surferchick2

Actually, I have alot of friends who feel different from me on issues and it's not necessarily politics.  There are some I choose to hug and others I don't. It's a personal choice and we don't know if there's another reason she didn't feel comfortable in doing so, and in that respect, I'm not going to judge alicia for not, once again, wrapping her arms around EH.   Who knows what happened behind the scenes...maybe EH was campaigning to not let her on or maybe she does knows EH beyond this or she's tried to put a stop to her charitable missions she works hard for??  I'm not saying this as a fact but it's stupid that everyone's making a HUGE deal over something like this when we don't know for sure the reason behind it. It's as if she pouted the entire show or ignored EH for her entire visit which was the complete opposite.  Ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Aslan

surferchick2 said:


> Actually, I have alot of friends who feel different from me on issues and it's not necessarily politics.  There are some I choose to hug and others I don't.


None of the people on the stage were her friends. She hugged the others, who are all strangers to her, and deliberately snubbed Elisabeth. That's obnoxious.


----------



## Bags4Betty

Aslan said:


> She doesn't know EH, so she should act with the courtesy everyone should afford a stranger.



 Right. So maybe she didn't know EH BEFORE she walked on stage. Do you hug strangers all the time? Goody for you.   I won't even shake hands with ANYONE let alone kiss them hello and hug them. It has nothing to do with their political views. I just don't know where they have been.  Don't go judging others actions. I think THAT is pretty rude.


----------



## surferchick2

Aslan said:


> None of the people on the stage were her friends. She hugged the others, who are all strangers to her, and deliberately snubbed Elisabeth. That's obnoxious.


 

How do we know they were strangers to her.  Whether friends or strangers that doesn't matter. Id be more apt to hug a friend than a stranger.  Some issues go waay deep beyond just politics and there may very well be more too it.   If we shouldn't be judging people then alicia's in that mix either, since we don't know the story between her and EH.   If someone wants to see it as obnoxious, fine but I don't condemn alicia for it whatsoever.   If that makes ME obnoxious then fine. I don't pull a meryl streep in the devil and hug people I have no respect for for "show".  That's fake.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Aslan said:


> None of the people on the stage were her friends. She hugged the others, who are all strangers to her, and deliberately snubbed Elisabeth. That's obnoxious.


 
In the end, celebs need publicity...AS chose not to hug EH to make a statement and voila here we are chatting about it .  ITA the deliberate snub is obnoxious.


----------



## butterfly hips

I wasn't happy when Rosie came to the show because I felt that Star was wronged and I stopped watching.  But I slowly started back watching the show and began to like Rosie.  She spoke her mind and said many things that people were afraid to.  I have to respect her for holding onto her beliefs whether we agree or disagree.  At least Rosie brought humor to the show and made it interesting.


----------



## surferchick2

Well that's good. I guess AS is getting what she needs...if it's to make a statement then good for her.  Atleast it's called being REAL even if some would like to call it obnoxious.  And to be fair, I'd probably snub rosie also.


----------



## Bella

bagnshoofetish said:


> one thing is for sure, these 2 women certainly don't bring people together in harmony.  Look how their actions have turned people against each other.  (I know I said I was leaving this thread but just reading all the posts since I left made me sad.)



The View has changed and has become a political platform to loudly push ones agenda.  The show was never this serious before and was fun to watch, many more diverse guests and topics discussed.  Hopefully now it will go back to being an entertainment show.  

So, yes, no harmony has come from Rosie as a host on The View.  Some who like what she has to say don't seem to mind and actually appreciate and justify her loud, rude and obnoxious behavior.  I myself don't appreciate watching anyone whether I agree with them or not be disrespectful, condescending, and insulting over and over to another human being when they don't agree.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I didn't see the interview just when Alicia walked on. I wonder if it could be found on youtube????


----------



## surferchick2

Here's the exerpt:

"Alicia Silverstone appeared on the View after the big fight, people think she snubbed Elizabeth as she walked on stage, but watch the whole segment, she talks to her later with no problem. You Decide. UNLIKE TV News, I show the whole clip."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-3C0qFOSdE

Since it practically made front page news, maybe one of them will come on to clear up what those 2 seconds were about rather than leave everyone to speculate and take sides.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Thanks for that. You said it was the entire interview?


----------



## surferchick2

Yes, actually it's the entire interview which I just think is important (and I just enjoyed watching anyway). She's a big environmental activist who has worked hard to save our resources, so beyond just the politics or being familiar with the other hosts (thru previous appearances), that may have been it...but I'm just making assumptions...or maybe the media's making a mountain out of a molehill since it was right after the huge rosie/elisabeth blowout.


----------



## Swanky

oh my!  That was uncomfortable to watch!

There's no question, of course she snubbed Elisabeth!  It was uncomfortbale. . . even if she doesn't like her, a little greeting is respectful when on her show IMO.


----------



## Aslan

Bags4Betty said:


> Right. So maybe she didn't know EH BEFORE she walked on stage. Do you hug strangers all the time? Goody for you.   I won't even shake hands with ANYONE let alone kiss them hello and hug them. It has nothing to do with their political views. I just don't know where they have been.  Don't go judging others actions. I think THAT is pretty rude.


Wow, lol, did you watch the clip? She hugged the other ladies, all who are strangers to her. The sentiment that we shouldn't "judge others actions" is frankly very simple- minded. "Judging others' actions" is key to how society operates, otherwise there would be no moral standards or law.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I know the good that Alicia tries to do and applaud her for that. It is strange that she imo snubbed her and gave everyone else a hug. Oh well, imo it shows her character.


----------



## surferchick2

Well, I can't read lips, but I read elisabeth said, "I'm sorry" and alicia said "That's OK" in passing.  So who knows really.  And also, I don't know where we assume they were strangers?  Alicia has been an actress and an outspoken activist for many years now, so she's made earlier appearances/interviews and would be totally surprised if she doesn't know barbara and rosie (atleast) personally.


----------



## Aslan

She's probably met BW before. But she's probably almost certainly never met that guest host before, and she hugged her. Why the turnaround? You can't argue two different things. Either she snubbed EH because she didn't like her politics and thats a-okay, or she accidentally or coincidentally didn't hug her. Which is it?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Aslan said:


> She's probably met BW before. But she's probably almost certainly never met that guest host before, and she hugged her. Why the turnaround? You can't argue two different things. Either she snubbed EH because she didn't like her politics and thats a-okay, or she accidentally or coincidentally didn't hug her. Which is it?


I just think it is strange, too bad there hasn't been any clarification.

Hi Bchleo


----------



## Sina

I thought it was totally rude and unprofessional. And I don't even like Elizabeth! It made me see Alicia differently...


----------



## Swanky

it's possible E said "I'm sorry" because of the response A gave her when E tried to greet her.
It's clear E was caught off guard because her hands when to her hips immediately.

I'm positive that prior to the show, they do the same ritual w/ their guests.
I'm sure they all greet each/introduce themselves other prior to the show. . . 

I doubt A knows Joy any better than E. . . 
it was uncomfortable.


----------



## surferchick2

Aslan said:


> Why the turnaround? You can't argue two different things. Either she snubbed EH because she didn't like her politics and thats a-okay, or she accidentally or coincidentally didn't hug her. Which is it?


 
There IS no "turnaround." It's all speculation as it has been yours, such as saying they're all strangers as if it's fact, which I responded to since you don't know that.  I have from the beginning given other scenarios as to why she didn't hug her.  I'm not going to say it's ONE or the OTHER.  It's called an open mind and realizing that not everything may be as it seems.  IF there's some deeper reason why she did that, just maybe her "obnoxiousness" would be understood...OR just MAYBE she's better aquainted with the others.  I havent changed my mind and as more info is released it can give anyone a different perspective. For all I know, EH asked them to get that liberal b*tch off the set...who knows?? That doesn't  deserve a hug. LOL.   As I said before, no one knows why she passed her by, and I've stood by that all along.  I can have my ideas and if what I THINK was the reason is, then I don't blame her at all...but I'm not going to say my thoughts are set in stone.  Uncomfortable for everyone, you bet, I'll confirm that...why it happened and/or if it's justified, I can't and is a matter of opinion based on the truth.  Bottom line she didn't do it, and if it was deliberate, she had her reasons not to whatever they may be.  Sometimes hugs can mean more to people than it does others.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's possible E said "I'm sorry" because of the response A gave her when E tried to greet her.
> It's clear E was caught off guard because her hands when to her hips immediately.
> 
> I'm positive that prior to the show, they do the same ritual w/ their guests.
> I'm sure they all greet each/introduce themselves other prior to the show. . .
> 
> I doubt A knows Joy any better than E. . .
> it was uncomfortable.


I felt the same way, very awkward watching the clip.


----------



## Sina

^ ya, it was very awkward and uncomfortable! I felt SOOO bad for Elizabeth! First, she has to deal with Rosie talking to her like she's an idiot AND she is always outnumbered 2/3 to 1, then she's embarrassed on national television by Alicia Silverstone, of all people! It was upsetting watching Elizabeth with her hands on her hips like "WTF just happened??" =(


----------



## Jayne1

I think she went straight for Rosie because they were already good friends. 

If you listen to the interview, Alicia Silverstone sounded extremely flustered.  I don't think missing Elisabeth, to go straight to Rosie was a snub.

By the way, if you regularly watch The View... many celebs seem to skip Elisabeth when it comes to the greeting/shaking hands/hugging part.


----------



## Swanky

^I catch it a few days/week and have never seen that before.
If A realized she had inadverdently missed E, she could've mentioned it lightly.

Obviously, this is all speculation, but that's my little opine!


----------



## EmilyK

Not very classy imo.

I know Alicia's MIL and FIL... maybe I'll ask.  :ninja:


----------



## teemmmbee

Aslan said:


> She's probably met BW before. *But she's probably almost certainly never met that guest host before, and she hugged her.* Why the turnaround? You can't argue two different things. Either she snubbed EH because she didn't like her politics and thats a-okay, or she accidentally or coincidentally didn't hug her. Which is it?


 
Uh actually she does know the guest host (sherri shepherd)......they were in a movie together w/queen latifah called beauty shop.

And if you listen to her interview, she does seem to know Rosie and her family since one of them mentioned she last saw the daughter when she was a baby or alot younger than she is now.


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> (I know I said I was leaving this thread but just reading all the posts since I left made me sad.)


I keep trying to leave it too!  

Speaking of sad... I think it's sad that this all started because Joy made a list stating why she was so angry with Bush and how she couldn't understand why people weren't more upset about what he's done during his presidency.  It's sad that this got overshadowed by two women fighting.


----------



## surferchick2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I catch it a few days/week and have never seen that before.
> If A realized she had inadverdently missed E, she could've mentioned it lightly.
> 
> Obviously, this is all speculation, but that's my little opine!


 
Actually, I had read that also, that guests tend to pass EH.   Maybe because they're focused on barbara or EH is first in line (not that that makes sense). I'm not sure.  Personally I don't think that's the reason but it's still possible.  I think also enlight of the major commotion that happened just minutes before, anything's likely and she could have been simply upset over what happened to a friend.. Now, if I find out it was because EH was wearing leather shoes, then I'd probably flip to the dark side.


----------



## Aslan

spacytracy said:


> And if you listen to her interview, she does seem to know Rosie and her family since one of them mentioned she last saw the daughter when she was a baby or alot younger than she is now.


LOL, I'm not familiar with the show. All I can say that it's obvious she didn't snub Elisabeth because she didn't know her. That convo was an aside that, unfortunately, I allowed myself to become distracted by.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!
I honestly do watch teh show a few times a week and have never noticed it before.
But glossing over E because she's first in line could make sense.

An analogy is that the 1st stall in the restroom is cleanest because people always pass it.
For whatever reason, the first of something is often overlooked.

Even though this is possible, I still maintain my assumption.
If I were A, and I did what she did, IF it were an accident, I'd quickly make it right, even if it meant wasting the first minute of my interview.


----------



## Aslan

Nvm.


----------



## cfred

I'm a little disappointed that a show called "the view" with different women holding different points of view spirals down so quickly.  It confirms the whole stereotype of women being unable to sit together and talk without catfighting.   Personally, I believe the idea of discussing politics without emotions is maybe ultimately impossible.  Elisabeth is a die-hard ********** who gathers facts from Fox news and Rosie a die-hard liberal who speaks from a knee-jerk place.  I think they are so much alike that they tend to egg each other on and sadly they make me feel like their arguments are just a microcosmic idea of what our political climate is.  We will not be able to see eye to eye unless we learn how to speak to each other.  I think it's too bad that the discussion won't continue.  I always felt it was a little uplifting that they could fight so hard yet still be friends.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I catch it a few days/week and have never seen that before.
> If A realized she had inadverdently missed E, she could've mentioned it lightly.
> 
> Obviously, this is all speculation, but that's my little opine!


Swanky, do you mind if I ask  your opinion about Elisabeth?  I know you will answer without hostility... 

Why do so many people think that Elisabeth is bullied by Rosie, or anyone for that matter? It's as if no one on the panel is allowed to question her, or raise their voice in a heated discussion, without being accused of bullying poor Elisabeth. She's gone tit for tat with them since day one.  She interrupts her co-hosts, and some guests, even before they have finished speaking... yet she is never labeled a "bully."

I think it's because she's cute, tiny and blonde.  I'm sure you disagree... so, please tell me why you feel the way you do about EH.


----------



## Aslan

Well, maybe they get that impression because she _is_ always getting ganged up against by Behar and Rosie and even the co-hosts. I'm not an Elisabeth fan; I actually think she's annoyingly vapid, air- headed. But one would have to be deluded to think that she doesn't get ganged up on.


----------



## Swanky

I think the reason Rosie is viewed as bullying Elisabeth is because usually Elisabeth doesn't fight back.
She doesn't seem to thrive on confrontation or heated debate s like Rosie or even some others.
My DH and I are like this and it's tough sometimes.
He likes to debate, a lot.  I don't like debating at all, it feels like arguing to me and it doens't make me feel good, LOL!

But it's not Elisabeth saying she's being bullied, if anything, I always see Elisabeth {and Rosie} saying that they're friends and don't carry over the heated arguements.
So it's other's, the media I'm guessing{?} that report Rosie as bullying Elisabeth.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Jayne1

cfred said:


> I'm a little disappointed that a show called "the view" with different women holding different points of view spirals down so quickly.  It confirms the whole stereotype of women being unable to sit together and talk without catfighting.   Personally, I believe the idea of discussing politics without emotions is maybe ultimately impossible.  Elisabeth is a die-hard ********** who gathers facts from Fox news and Rosie a die-hard liberal who speaks from a knee-jerk place.  I think they are so much alike that they tend to egg each other on and sadly they make me feel like their arguments are just a microcosmic idea of what our political climate is.  We will not be able to see eye to eye unless we learn how to speak to each other.  I think it's too bad that the discussion won't continue.  I always felt it was a little uplifting that they could fight so hard yet still be friends.


I absolutely agree with everything you just wrote.


----------



## surferchick2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> An analogy is that the 1st stall in the restroom is cleanest because people always pass it.
> For whatever reason, the first of something is often overlooked.
> 
> Even though this is possible, I still maintain my assumption.
> If I were A, and I did what she did, IF it were an accident, I'd quickly make it right, even if it meant wasting the first minute of my interview.


 
I even thought after climbing the stairs, she'd already passed by the first person, eh. lol.   I do hope alicia explains it.  Maybe it would put her in a worse light, or maybe it would create an understanding, in case she was just over anxious and saw red at that moment not realizing how obvious it was until all hell broke loose on perezhilton.


----------



## Swanky

I agree a little w/ Aslan.
There's 4 women on the View, but BW isn't always there.
So usually there's 3 and 2 out of 3 agree politically and are older than the odd man out.
Rosie has a history of belittling Elisabeth about her age and maturity, etc. . . 
that automatically will make some people protective of E I guess{?}


----------



## caitlin1214

Good analogy, Swanky.
(The bathroom stall thing.)


----------



## Swanky

I agree w/ most of that as weel.
Except the final sentence.
I believe they WERE 'friends' for a while, but as things have gotten more heated, I don't believe for a moment these 2 gals consider themselves true friends.


----------



## varsha624

Personally, (and this is just my personal opinion) I dont think Elizabeth has been bullied in the slightest. She more than holds her own and is very good at monopolizing conversations with her so called views (which often make no sense to me, again my opinion) Again, I am not a regular watcher of the show but this is from what I have seen. I've seen so many clips where  she barely let Joy begin reading before she interrrupts with her motor mouth conservative speil.  That said ....I am amazed that people are so wound up that Alicia Silverstone didnt hug EH. Why on earth should she? Regardless of whether she knew the other hosts or not ...she wasnt rude to EH ..she didnt diss her verbally ..she didnt look at her with a disgusted expression ,... she just didnt hug her! Why should she have to hug everyone if she doesnt care to??? For whatever reason that probably only she knows, she didnt want to hug EH. I think she was well within her rights and I have more respect for her for staying true to her instincts.


----------



## Swanky

sure, of course it's her right to not hug a person.
But it's our right to wonder why


----------



## Aslan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> sure, of course it's her right to not hug a person.


Yes, I feel this should go without saying. There are very few things in life that we *absolutely must* do, and of course, A is in her right not to hug whomever she wishes. That still doesn't make her actions (hugging everyone else and snubbing Elisabeth) justified; those are two different domains. There are the things that we are absolutely obligated to do, and the things that one should do (give your hosts equal treatment).


----------



## surferchick2

varsha624 said:


> Why should she have to hug everyone if she doesnt care to??? For whatever reason that probably only she knows, she didnt want to hug EH. I think she was well within her rights and I have more respect for her for staying true to her instincts.


 
Maybe AS wanted to hug her, but EH told her not to come too close because she hadn't put on her deoderant and said she was sorry because she had serious BO....atleast AS said it was ok as a form of comfort.   :okay:  She may not want to hold a press conference to explain that.  

OK...more grasping speculation.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But it's not Elisabeth saying she's being bullied, if anything, I always see Elisabeth {and Rosie} saying that they're friends and don't carry over the heated arguements.


That's why I understood that Rosie might want Elisabeth to defend her.  Don't most of us expect for our friends to have our backs?


> sure, of course it's her right to not hug a person.
> But it's our right to wonder why


Really, I think Alicia Silverstone came across as a little disconcerted.  I think the fight, that she watched from the green room, scared her a little, she became flustered and she made a mistake by not hugging EH.


----------



## caitlin1214

She didn't have to hug her, but she could have at least said 'hi.'


----------



## Swanky

I don't think they're friends to be honest.

I agree, Alicia was visibly flustered


----------



## varsha624

surferchick2 said:


> Maybe AS wanted to hug her, but EH told her not to come too close because she hadn't put on her deoderant and said she was sorry because she had serious BO....atleast AS said it was ok as a form of comfort. :okay: She may not want to hold a press conference to explain that.
> 
> OK...more grasping speculation.


 
That makes the most potential sense of anything I've heard yet !!


----------



## caitlin1214

And maybe not even a 'hi.' Just like a whassup nod or something.


----------



## varsha624

Aslan said:


> Yes, I feel this should go without saying. There are very few things in life that we *absolutely must* do, and of course, A is in her right not to hug whomever she wishes. That still doesn't make her actions (hugging everyone else and snubbing Elisabeth) justified; those are two different domains. There are the things that we are absolutely obligated to do, and the things that one should do (give your hosts equal treatment).


 
But I think it is totally justified. AS can choose who to let into her personal space without needing a lot of justification for it.  Also...this isnt a case where EH invited AS to her house for a dinner party then was snubbed her ...this is a national talk show that is aired to the public and there could be any number of reasons why she chose not to or neglected to hug EH.


----------



## Swanky

sure, but it doesn't make it right.
Elisabeth is a host of the show Alicia is getting publicity for. . . a little sumthin sumthin isn't unreasonable.

Oh well, to each their own.

Good night ladies!


----------



## Aslan

varsha624 said:


> But I think it is totally justified. AS can choose who to let into her personal space without needing a lot of justification for it.  Also...this isnt a case where AS invited EH to her house for a dinner party then snubbed her ...this is a national talk show that is aired to the public and there could be any number of reasons why she chose not to or neglected to hug EH.


Well, whenever you snub someone or be rude, justification becomes a question. It doesn't matter if you are in your home or in a studio. It's still not right, no matter what the reason is.


----------



## varsha624

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> sure, but it doesn't make it right.
> Elisabeth is a host of the show Alicia is getting publicity for. . . a little sumthin sumthin isn't unreasonable.
> 
> Oh well, to each their own.
> 
> Good night ladies!


 
Swanky personally I think Alicia may have put off or flustered by the previous argument and made a split second decision to go straight to whoever she hugged first. Or she may have been anticipating the press feeding frenzy ( since this is a huge national public forum) that happened after that argument and subtly aligned herself with Rosie. Or like surfer said , there was a BO issue which explains the sorry it's ok exchange later (LOL) But it wasnt some huge snub IMO.  I really dont think she's a malicious person in any way and I still like her. I believe in politeness but I really didnt see what she did as rude (by not hugging) but like you say ..to each their own .


----------



## surferchick2

Even if she had had an affair with her husband?  I wouldn't blame her for not wanting to hug her husband's ex mistress...or maybe she still would have been in the wrong?  So I'm being extreme but trying to prove a point. There ARE reasons why it can be justified and until we know why, only then can we be certain or the differing opinions will continue and maybe it was my original thought. I do think alicia owes her public or atleast her fans who could be bothered by her gesture an explanation.

If she had continued her interview ignoring her would have been different, but it went on as any other.


----------



## varsha624

Aslan said:


> Well, whenever you snub someone or be rude, justification becomes a question. It doesn't matter if you are in your home or in a studio. It's still not right, no matter what the reason is.


 
Ok well is it considered polite for two hosts to have a huge personal fight in front of your guest and expect them to behave normally and perfectly neutral? It was an uncomfortable situation for everyone there IMO


----------



## vickitoria

She didn't hug her when she walked in (which was VERY hard to watch), but did anyone notice that Elisabeth asked most of the questions during the interview and still tried to engage in the conversation normally? 
Although that's her job, I thought that was very mature and amiable for E to do, especially after being dissed on national television. Again.


----------



## surferchick2

varsha624 said:


> Ok well is it considered polite for two hosts to have a huge personal fight in front of your guest and expect them to behave normally and perfectly neutral? It was an uncomfortable situation for everyone there IMO


 
Especially when it's the live studio version of WWII.

Whenever my friend and her husband host a dinner party at her house, I only hug her and her parents, but not her husband because I don't feel comfortable doing so...and I don't love him like I do her since we've been friends for years and he kind of gives me the creeps anyway.  Thank God we're not on reality TV...I'd hate to be dubbed a malicious snubber.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Aslan said:


> IMHO, it's obnoxious and rude. I have plenty of friends that are on the opposite of the political spectrum from me. I don't diss anyone because of their politics if I don't know them. She doesn't know EH, so she should act with the courtesy everyone should afford a stranger.
> 
> I'm a little suprised by the comments in this thread. I hope you all aren't surrounded by people who think exactly like you (politically). People I know who are like that are typically the least searching about their own prejudices.



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jillybean307 said:


> It's not an "idea" it's the truth. Both Joy and Elizabeth wear ear pieces during the show through which they are fed lines to further the conversations-especially during Hot Topics. In those ear pieces, they hear the executive producer of the show. One of Rosie's conditions in joining the show was that she would not wear one (which explains why she makes such a spectacular jack@$$ of herself on a regular basis).
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people are disputing this. What do people think they're listening to in the ear pieces, show tunes? Why do you think there are no lulls in conversations and they're able to come up with arguments and talking points so quickly? Because they're all so well educated and word smiths? Hardly.
> 
> 
> I thought it was common knowledge and common sense.


 
I didn't disagree with the earpiece part, I'm just saying that the term "puppet" has been thrown around a lot lately (especially in terms of EH and not anyone else, though they use earpieces too) and I'm wondering who came up with it since it seems so widespread all of a sudden.
I know people use earpieces and not just those on The View. Heck, even people doing concerts use earpieces, that's not what I was saying at all. 

Anyway like I said, this thread is really heated and I'd like to stay out of it as much as I can. ush:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree w/ most of that as weel.
> Except the final sentence.
> I believe they WERE 'friends' for a while, but as things have gotten more heated, I don't believe for a moment these 2 gals consider themselves true friends.


 
Yeah I agree..I never believed them when they'd come back the day after a heated argument and they said they were emailing back and forth after the show saying they were sorry etc.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Ok. It's one thing not to agree with someone but to snub them like that is just rude. She was a GUEST on that show and should have shown each person the utmost respect. 
I never liked Rosie or Joy (or even Barbara sometimes) but if I were ever on the show (fat chance ) I would at least take the time out to greet them all and thank them for having me on the show.


----------



## maxter

BellaFiore said:


> I don't find any of the women on The View very intelligent, but they certainly have their views and _opinions_, they just don't know how to relay them effectively.



^ITA  The only intelligent one left - she saw the writing on the wall.  Lisa Ling.


----------



## maxter

surferchick2 said:


> Didn't CNN's "Crossfire" last for over 20 successful years and was predominantly men with PMS??



Men don't get PMS.  Their version is called

* SRS = Semen Retention Syndrome*

LOL


----------



## DlkinVegas

When I saw Alicia do that all I thought was eeew what a *B* no wonder she doesnt have anything going on.  

Alicia didnt need to hug Elizabeth but she should have at least shook her hand.  There was no need to act like that. Very rude/unprofessional.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Jayne1 said:


> I think she went straight for Rosie because they were already good friends.
> 
> If you listen to the interview, Alicia Silverstone sounded extremely flustered. I don't think missing Elisabeth, to go straight to Rosie was a snub.
> 
> By the way, if you regularly watch The View... many celebs seem to skip Elisabeth when it comes to the greeting/shaking hands/hugging part.


 

I was thinking the same thing... many guests seem to miss EH when coming up.. at first I thought it was a "snub".. but then later in the convo they were talking fine.. so who knows, seems like a sly accident to me..


----------



## maxter

I wonder what everyone would think if the tables were turned around.

Let's say Ann Coulter (well-known conservative) walks in and treats Rosie and Joy the same way Alicia treated Elizabeth.  I'm sure she would be called a cold-hearted biotch.

That said, regardless of what side of the political spectrum you are on you should at least be able to be polite and civil to people on the other side.  The excuse of "staying true to your conviction" is just an immature excuse.  



Aslan said:


> I'm a little suprised by the comments in this thread. I hope you all aren't surrounded by people who think exactly like you (politically). People I know who are like that are typically the least searching about their own prejudices.



^ITA.  People who need to be surrounded only by people who think the way they do must be very insecure in their beliefs and convictions.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh my!  How rude of Alicia and how embarassing for Elisabeth..


----------



## Swanky

I would feel the same way no matter who the other person was.
If Ann Coulter was on the show in Rosie's spot for the past year and she was aggressive and demeaning to another host, I'd say the same thing about her.
Politics are irrelevent, it's about how these women are treating one another.

My BF and I differ politically. . . but I treat her just like anyone else that has my same beliefs. . .  
it just doesn't make sense, it's NOT about politics.


----------



## maxter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I would feel the same way no matter who the other person was.
> If Ann Coulter was on the show in Rosie's spot for the past year and she was aggressive and demeaning to another host, I'd say the same thing about her.
> Politics are irrelevent, it's about how these women are treating one another.



^ITAWY.  I think it is completely rude behavior no matter what side you are one.  I'm just raising the question to make sure people assess the behavior apart from the politics.


----------



## Swanky

I hope no one is choosing sides based on political beliefs, it's ignorant.
There's a few people in my life, more if I count people I really like from tPF, that I would REALLY miss if I could only associate w/ people w/ my same political opinions.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My BF and I differ politically. . . but I treat her just like anyone else that has my same beliefs. . .
> it just doesn't make sense, it's NOT about politics.


 
Same here..she has taken a few subtle jabs at my own beliefs (more at the prodding of her mom than on her own accord, I think). But politics are not and never have been what our friendship is based and we treat each other with nothing but respect.


----------



## Joydaly

*



SRS = Semen Retention Syndrome

Click to expand...

*


----------



## bagnshoofetish

maxter said:


> Men don't get PMS.  Their version is called
> 
> * SRS = Semen Retention Syndrome*
> 
> LOL



 ...otherwise known as DSB (dreaded semen buildup)


----------



## teemmmbee

Rosie's gone for good as of Friday

http://www.eonline.com/news/article/index.jsp?uuid=5b0b4f2f-54aa-41ec-8df5-09c50ac71e99


----------



## Couturegrl

surferchick2 said:


> Didn't bother me. I really like Alicia because she's real and for what she does for animals. She didn't totally ignore EH, she just decided not to hug her. There was a smile and slight touching of hands. Why fake hug someone unless you really mean it. She went on to interact with elisabeth and answered her questions with enthusiasm, which is what she was on the show for in the first place and she did it graciously. That first few seconds out of like 5 minutes she was on meant nothing except she didn't feel comfortable wrapping her arms around her. Personally I don't blame her.


 

Alicia's work with animals is WONDERFUL!

I probably would have hugged EH, though, just out of proper decency, but I can't blame her for not wanting too! LOL


----------



## Bella

[QUOTE ]I hope no one is choosing sides based on political beliefs, it's ignorant.
 [/QUOTE]

This is exactly what I have been talking about in my posts re The View.  I do believe whole heartedly that some who agree politically with one side cannot and will not acknowledge the rude insults.  I appreciate and respect so much those who agree with the thoughts and ideas of one but not the delivery and have said the behavior is not acceptable, snubbing included.  This is the basis of what is being talked about in these threads..... not what political label you negatively put on one or who you agree with and why.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hope no one is choosing sides based on political beliefs, it's ignorant.
> There's a few people in my life, more if I count people I really like from tPF, that I would REALLY miss if I could only associate w/ people w/ my same political opinions.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Do people dislike EH because of her political stance or because they just don't like how she comes across on the show? I also have many friends that are polar opposite from my PV and we just don't talk politics, no need to.


----------



## Cheryl24

According to Kathy Griffin, the split-screen was the last straw for Rosie. (Source: Celebrity Nation)


*------------------------------------*


Dlist Kathy Griffin told an audience during a stand-up show on Saturday night that the final straw prompting her friend Rosie O'Donnell to leave The View was the split-screen used by ABC during her argument with Elisabeth Hasselbeck earlier this week. "I don't even know where to start," Griffin told the crowd at a show in New Jersey. "I tell you who I got a call from [on Friday]. 'Hey, Kath. It's Ro. What are you doing? Wanna hang out?' I spent the whole day with Rosie! How about that?!" The pair caught rehearsal for her upcoming tour, followed by dinner in Manhattan with the Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Griffin and O'Donnell discussed the split-screen, and Griffin said of their conversation: "And that's what it was. I said, 'What was _really _it?' And she said, 'The split screen.' She said, 'I don't want to do Hannity and Colmes.'" Griffin has appeared as guest host on the show many times, and said of her friend, "I think she's a pistol, and she's outspoken and fun and says outrageous things. That show's not going to be the same without her, whether you like her or not."


----------



## gucci fan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^I agree with Shoegal.
> 
> Elisabeth even told Ro, "defend what YOU say".
> Ro is a big girl, she doesn't need Elisabeth to go to bat for her, and if I were EH, I wouldn't do it either.
> 
> BTW, I have heard Ro associate our troops as terrorists and it's pathetic.
> She has asked several times
> "How are our troops any different than terrorists?"
> 
> So disrespectful.
> 
> I used to be a big Rosie fan, so I truly feel unbiased, but she's lost a LOT of us over her diarrhea of the mouth


I agree!  I'm soo glad she's finally of that show.  I may actually watch it more now with out turning it off part of the way through.


----------



## cocogirl07

luvpurses24 said:


> According to Kathy Griffin, the split-screen was the last straw for Rosie. (Source: Celebrity Nation)
> 
> 
> *------------------------------------*
> 
> Dlist Kathy Griffin told an audience during a stand-up show on Saturday night that the final straw prompting her friend Rosie O'Donnell to leave The View was the split-screen used by ABC during her argument with Elisabeth Hasselbeck earlier this week. "I don't even know where to start," Griffin told the crowd at a show in New Jersey. "I tell you who I got a call from [on Friday]. 'Hey, Kath. It's Ro. What are you doing? Wanna hang out?' I spent the whole day with Rosie! How about that?!" The pair caught rehearsal for her upcoming tour, followed by dinner in Manhattan with the Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Griffin and O'Donnell discussed the split-screen, and Griffin said of their conversation: "And that's what it was. I said, 'What was _really _it?' And she said, 'The split screen.' She said, 'I don't want to do Hannity and Colmes.'" Griffin has appeared as guest host on the show many times, and said of her friend, "I think she's a pistol, and she's outspoken and fun and says outrageous things. That show's not going to be the same without her, whether you like her or not."


 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20040461,00.html


----------



## MartiniGirl

Alicia was rude and it's because she is immature.  People disagree in matters all the time and the way people react  to these differences is a sure indication of their 'true self'.  Alicia as well as Rosie need to grow up!


----------



## Baby Boo

i saw this whilst it wsa on, and i was just in shock, i think it spiraled outof control and should have gone to commercial...

the split screen thing was not good, i dont like/dislike any of them but i do feel that out of them all EH and RO are VERY opinotnated and u cannot steer them otherwise to anyuthing that they belive.. its not the view anymore. its just them 2


----------



## Swanky

^not anymore! LOL!


----------



## H_addict

I am no Rosie fan but I can't stand Hasselbeck. IMO, she (EH) adds NOTHING to the show. If anything, get rid of them both!


----------



## Charles

This is the way I see it.  Rosie and EH go at it all the time (and quite frankly, I think both are a bit deluded and stubborn about politics), however, lately Rosie felt that EH was not getting her back which caused stress between the two, ultimately leading to the fight prior to Alicia coming on.  Alicia is friends with Rosie.  So, if I was friends with someone and a person they were fighting with was trying to hug me, I more than likely wouldn't.  Would you?


----------



## RudeGal

Charles said:


> This is the way I see it. Rosie and EH go at it all the time (and quite frankly, I think both are a bit deluded and stubborn about politics), however, lately Rosie felt that EH was not getting her back which caused stress between the two, ultimately leading to the fight prior to Alicia coming on. Alicia is friends with Rosie. So, if I was friends with someone and a person they were fighting with was trying to hug me, I more than likely wouldn't. Would you?


 

Nope! If my friend was fighting with someone, I would be the first one to pull the chicks hair! LOL..

Okay..totally mean, but great point! I most certainly would not hug someone that was fighting with a good friend of mine. But that is just me...


----------



## jessieee12

Charles said:


> This is the way I see it.  Rosie and EH go at it all the time (and quite frankly, I think both are a bit deluded and stubborn about politics), however, lately Rosie felt that EH was not getting her back which caused stress between the two, ultimately leading to the fight prior to Alicia coming on.  Alicia is friends with Rosie.  So, if I was friends with someone and a person they were fighting with was trying to hug me, I more than likely wouldn't.  Would you?




True, I wouldn't either...but the difference is that they are all on a show as  professionals. Thus, they should act professional. It's kind of like being at work and hating a coworker and boss, but having to be professional and not let your feelings get in the way. Either that, or do it in a more subtle way (which I think Alicia didn't)


----------



## impasto

maxter said:


> I wonder what everyone would think if the tables were turned around.
> 
> Let's say Ann Coulter (well-known conservative) walks in and treats Rosie and Joy the same way Alicia treated Elizabeth.  I'm sure she would be called a cold-hearted biotch.
> 
> That said, regardless of what side of the political spectrum you are on you should at least be able to be polite and civil to people on the other side.  The excuse of "staying true to your conviction" is just an immature excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ITA.  People who need to be surrounded only by people who think the way they do must be very insecure in their beliefs and convictions.




That's a crazy analogy, because Ann Coulter is KNOWN for being a rude oppinionated *itch.  She does it on purpose to garner publicity and book sales.  However,  Alicia isn't exactly infamous for having that kind of personality.  Yeah she didn't hug EH, but I wouldn't either.  She get's on my nerves.  Actually all the hosts do, and I wouldn't be on the show in the first place, but maybe she owed BWalters a favor.  There was a BIG blowout right before her interview and she subtly took sides.  I mean I watched that clip, and I really couldn't tell anything from it.  Maybe, I am not as analytical as some people.  Just my crazy little opinion!


----------



## gucci fan

She didn't have much to say during hot topics, but they did do a fashion show of her line and it is so cute.


----------



## Kellybag

She was probably instructed to lay low on hot topics.


----------



## purplekitty

Yeah, she was rather quiet, but I still loved that she was on there, she looks GREAT! I noticed how other guest cohosts seem to not talk much on the topics, like Tori Spelling about a week back didn't say much to contribute to those hot topics, but it would make sense, like kellybag said, that they are probably instructed to not really comment on the more controversial subjects.


----------



## wordpast

I just think they don't have anything to contribute to the conversation. That or their just shy about speaking up.


----------



## gucci fan

They are probably afraid of saying something that could hurt their image.


----------



## Ladybug09

AC was on the View this morning...I just love his personality....I kind of want him to get Katies' job, but kind of not, cause then he can't be as personable as he is.


----------



## redney

Who's AC?


----------



## gucci fan

redney said:


> Who's AC?


----------



## Texas Girl

Anderson Cooper?


----------



## robbins65

yes, it's Anderson Cooper, he was on the view yesterday


----------



## simseema17

Did anyone watch this morning (or now)?   I don't mind Elizabeth Hasselback, but damn...it almost seems like she tries to make enemies w/her co-workers.  I wonder if they all get along off stage...such a dynamic!

The only one I really like is Joy Behar, she's pretty funny


----------



## mcbg1

What happened? I can't STAND Elizabeth. Not because of her views but because of her personality. She's so ignorant and she just screams when she starts talking about political issues.


----------



## simseema17

Elizabeth was almost crying...actually I think she had tears...they were talking about not using the "n" word and why some people still use it and if thats ok or not...etc


----------



## cosmogrl5

I DVR'd it, so I will watch when I get home.  Elisabeth drives me crazy.  I really cannot stand her.  Sometimes I think her points are valid and I do think it is great to stand up for what you believe in, but she gets borderline obnoxious much of the time.  She thinks that her way is the ONLY way.


----------



## Ladybug09

simseema17 said:


> Elizabeth was almost crying...actually I think she had tears...they were talking about not using the "n" word and why some people still use it and if thats ok or not...etc


 
Ohhh, provocative topic...Man, I have to reset my tivo...I had to get a new one, and I don't think I have this set to record. Yeah, they have her in tears at least once a week.


----------



## pollinilove

i have to say i hated barbra walters when she said how great paris hilton is and all that crap i took time out to write her an e mail at the view every day and said things like well lets see how much you love paris when she kills someone as a drunk driver i told barbra walters how much i think she is a crazy for what she said so any way i never did get an e mail back from her it just bugs me when people stick up for people who drive drunk so i let her have it  as for the rest of them they are ok i dont hate or love any of them other than ido not like barbra


----------



## coachariffic

http://www.redlasso.com/ClipPlayer.aspx?id=a9bfa6be-6fa0-457d-899b-02aa246f2194


----------



## DC-Cutie

Elizabeth gets on my nerves to no end.  How is she gonna say 'we all live in the same world'???  technically, yes we physically do.  but her reality is not the same for black people.  she refuses to see that, everything is so perfect in her 'lily white' world....  I really wish Whoppi would have snatched her azz up by the collar and yanked some sense into her. ugggghhhhhh...  I wish they'd bring Lisa Ling back.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I finally watched it.  I think she was speaking out of her comfort zone and realized it...hence the tears.  She is lucky that Whoopi and Sheri took pity on her soul.


----------



## Jayne1

cosmogrl5 said:


> I finally watched it.  *I think she was speaking out of her comfort zone and realized it...hence the tears.  *She is lucky that Whoopi and Sheri took pity on her soul.


I think that was it.  You're right.

Quite honestly, I wish they had stuck to Whoopi's original comment about Jesse Jackson.  I wanted to hear more of her and Sherri's (okay maybe not Sherri's) thoughts about the guy.

They always get sidetracked on that show.

Oh... and I love Joy too!


----------



## Swanky

let's not get sidetracked . . . please do not let this turn intop a racial/political conversation


----------



## SuzyZ

Elizabeth Hasselback is infuriating - period.  That's why she's there. Gotta dislike someone on the panel (so cute, so thin, so well dressed, plently of money). 

Barbara Walters is an arrogant woman - she's a legend in her own mind. Never saw the talent there.  She had the right father, got lucky

I like Whoopie and Joy (and Sherri means well.)   

I loved it when Rosie was there.  She really added some spice to the dish - but Whoopie does a good job.

"Hot Topics"  is a kick!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I do not watch it anymore...Elisabeth is the reason.

It's a shame, because I used to enjoy the show...but she was just too arrogant for me.  Hubris...the perfect word for her...the feeling of superiority without reason.


----------



## miss alice

i never liked Elizabeth too much but this time, i can actually see her point...i think shes just trying to say that there should not be a double standard for excuses to use hurtful words, etc...i dont know, maybe im wrong but that was how i took her explanation, and i feel bad that the others kinda jumped on her for that, i mean, i thought her points were valid as well as Whoopi's point...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> let's not get sidetracked . . . please do not let this turn intop a racial/political conversation



What?  the topic was started because it was a politician of sorts, Jesse Jackson that made the comment.  The N-word is one that is almost always associated with Black people, so it's kind of hard to have a conversation without bringing race up.  But the comments in this thread haven't 'turned'.  everyone is stating their opinions on what Elizabeth said.

**shrugs shoulders** maybe is missed something


----------



## Swanky

ummm, actually THIS is the opening post:



simseema17 said:


> Did anyone watch this morning (or now)? I don't mind Elizabeth Hasselback, but damn...it almost seems like she tries to make enemies w/her co-workers. I wonder if they all get along off stage...such a dynamic!
> 
> The only one I really like is Joy Behar, she's pretty funny


 
there's nothing racial or political in that post.


----------



## gloss_gal

I don't like Barbara.  She really showed her petty bone with the Star mess and the after Star comments in the book.  I saw the segment this morning and I actually thought they handled the topic well.  Both sides expressed their points in a respectful manner.  Elisabeth used to annoy the heck out of me but I think she has grown some.  I love the panel now (except Barbara).  Love Whoppi.  The pie segment was too funny.


----------



## Im*Chuck*Bass

Elizabeth can't back up her "opinions" no matter what side of the fence she is on. She always comes out sounding like a fool. She cried to try to gain sympathy which Whoopi and Sherri were not buying. She's like nails on a chalkboard. 

Elizabeth is not cut out to be on a panel discussion of ANY topic especially if someone is disagreeing with her. She ate bugs on Survivor. I am glad she got out of her "we all live in the same world" for a couple of months. Really Liz? Tell that to starving children in other countries. She needs to grow up if she is going to have grown up discussions with the big girls and not cry like a child. 

I saw a clip earlier in the week where she said she has never used a vibrator. Actually she was very offended by the use of the word. After today, she needs to take a chill pill and get a Rabbit already! 

 Also, Babs making funny faces didn't help much at the end of the segment. Entertaining, definitely. Educational, not so much.


----------



## simseema17

Babs is crazy...she is getting too old IMO!

This thread has nothing to do w/what they were talking about, because they could barely talk about it...since Elisabeth was basically crying...sometimes I agree w/her but she gets too emotional and acts very arrogant!

Whoopi is a little lame IMO, I liked Lisa Ling a lot--but she was too smart for the show...the stuff she does now on Nat Geo Explorer is awesome...she is a good journalist IMO


----------



## Ladybug09

cosmogrl5 said:


> I finally watched it.  I think she was speaking out of her comfort zone and realized it...hence the tears.  She is lucky that Whoopi and Sheri took pity on her soul.



I agree...



> i never liked Elizabeth too much but this time, i can actually see her point...i think shes just trying to say that there should not be a double standard for excuses to use hurtful words, etc...i dont know, maybe im wrong but that was how i took her explanation, and i feel bad that the others kinda jumped on her for that, i mean, i thought her points were valid as well as Whoopi's point...




And yes I can see this point also.

I do agree that we as African Americans need to STOP using the word whether we ad an "a" to the end to soften it or not....It is a word that has been used to hurt, demean and degrade  Black people, and I think that no matter which way people try to spin it, it is not a term of "endearment." If the word was still not hurtful, we would not be here on a Purse forum talking about it. 

I do disagree with Elizabeth that we live in the same world...Um no...and no, I do not want to EVER hear the N-word come out of a white, Asian, Hispanic, etc person(s) mouth, as much as I don't like hearing it come out of a Black person's mouth, I can accept and deal with hearing it from my own race, than if it came from out of the mouth of another.

Regarding Jesse Jackson...basically he's just a jealous idiot! Plain and simple...he is jealous that another Black man has achieved the level of success that he will NEVER have.

We are our worst enemies...it's so sad that people have to have this "crab in the basket" mentality...always wanting to bring others down, not wanting them to succeed. The flame in his torch has died, and now it is time for him to step aside.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pollinilove said:


> i have to say i hated barbra walters when she said how great paris hilton is and all that crap i took time out to write her an e mail at the view every day and said things like well lets see how much you love paris when she kills someone as a drunk driver i told barbra walters how much i think she is a crazy for what she said so any way i never did get an e mail back from her it just bugs me when people stick up for people who drive drunk so i let her have it as for the rest of them they are ok i dont hate or love any of them other than ido not like barbra


 
I think BW is going off the deep end, her and that Bill Gedde idiot. She is probably being biased because hasnt she known Paris since she was a little girl? She is giving her special treatment.  

I tell ya since Paris' stint in the clink we havent seen her flying around at 90 mph in her Mclaren Mercedes anymore at 2am. I think she got her dose of reality from jail LOL, I cant stand her at all.  Remember when she used to do that whiney baby voice because that was her "character" that she was portraying. She is a loser!

I watch the Kathy Griffin/D List show and Bill banned her for a 2nd time because of a lube story that she had in her routine. He is a controlling person and that is probably why Rosie left. 

Elizabeth is a moron. I hate the fact that she jams her stupid views down our throats in such a one sided way. I wish they would fire her. I used to watch this show but once Rosie left I deleted it and gave it 3 red thumbs down on my tivo LOL!! 

Anyone have a Youtube of Elizabeths latest melt down?


----------



## kalodie1

I rarely watch anymore but happened to see the crying show...how stupid...on all fronts. None of them are really "qualified" to make any kind of political statement but simple opinions only...I think Eliz feels ganged up on for her views on anything because that loud mouth Joy is always beating her own political drum.  Why does that go unnoticed?  Because she is "funny"?  I find her completely rude and out of line whenever I watch and no one calls her out on it. She sounds more and more like Rosie to me.  No matter what your personal views are you should show respect to others in the conversation and Joy certainly never does to Elizabeth.  Barbara should be ashamed of herself for letting this show turn into such a farce and tarnishing her once respected position as a journalist.  I find Whoopie a bit more rational then the others but also quite pretentious...since when are any of these entertainers experts in anything other than their professions?  The fact that people actually take their opinions seriously (not us of course) is disturbing.  All that being said I think E. should have kept her big mouth shut because in no way could she possibly understand or comprehend the African-American experience in this country.  She should be on her knees thanking God for her good luck...making a fortune with no real talent.  What a life.


----------



## Jahpson

have you noticed the topics of politics have increased since Rosie left?


I think the producers understand that heated discussions and debates get the ratings.


----------



## Swanky

I don't notice Elizabeth tries to "jam her views down anyone's throat" more than anyone else on that show.  I think because she is alone in her beliefs it may make people feel that way?
Joy is just as opinionated or more so than Elizabeth to me.

I can see if you dislike Elizabeth because of her personality or something.  
But she's never been disrespectful IMO or tried to talk anyone into anything/push her views. . . she's also young and all alone in her beliefs on that panel = tough sitch for anyone.


----------



## naughtymanolo

^ ITA swanky

I personally love Elizabeth, but i love all the other panelists just as much. I think the show needs someone like Elizabeth. The show represents different women from various racial backgrounds, political, age groups and education (formal) levels. They need a **********'s perspective to reflect the ********** opinion of America. Given you may disagree with her POV or the way she conveys it, I don't think she is ill fitted or bad for the job personally.


----------



## Swanky

I like them all too, except for maybe Whoopi.  She's okay, but I can take or leave her.


----------



## twin53

i agree with swanky.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I think BW is going off the deep end, her and that Bill Gedde idiot. She is probably being biased because hasnt she known Paris since she was a little girl? She is giving her special treatment.
> 
> I tell ya since Paris' stint in the clink we havent seen her flying around at 90 mph in her Mclaren Mercedes anymore at 2am. I think she got her dose of reality from jail LOL, I cant stand her at all.  Remember when she used to do that whiney baby voice because that was her "character" that she was portraying. She is a loser!
> 
> I watch the Kathy Griffin/D List show and Bill banned her for a 2nd time because of a lube story that she had in her routine. He is a controlling person and that is probably why Rosie left.
> 
> Elizabeth is a moron. I hate the fact that she jams her stupid views down our throats in such a one sided way. I wish they would fire her. I used to watch this show but once Rosie left I deleted it and gave it 3 red thumbs down on my tivo LOL!!
> 
> Anyone have a Youtube of Elizabeths latest melt down?



You and me are >>><<< (two fingers pointing eye to eye)


----------



## maxter

After watching the clip what I find most appalling is Whoopi's behavior.  Everyone has their opinion of Elisabeth yet nobody had talked about Whoopi's rant.  Did she think she was back on HBO doing a special where she could let anything fly out of her mouth?  What's with that?

And the logic they used to defend their opinion was incredible.  You had Whoopi and Sherri telling everyone that it was acceptable in the black community to use that word as a "term of endearment" YET they had better not hear it coming from anyone else's mouth.  Talk about pretzel logic.

Yes, I guess we do live in a different worlds.  In my "world" I believe we should ALL abide by the same rules to achieve and uphold equality.


----------



## Ladybug09

There are certain levels of "equality", but the US there is still a major gap in "equality" between people of color and white people. You guys do not face, and will NEVER face some of the prejudices that people of color went through and many CONTINUE to go through. As a result of this it is true, that our reality is not the same as yours. All we can do, despite the prejudices, is try our best to excel, and the pray that as each generation passes, our children, grandchildren and great, never experience the degradation, hate and prejudices of our forefathers--and hopefully one day we can truly say that "equality" exist for everyone.


Also, I wanted to say, I agree with something Swanky said, I don't think Eliz. pushes her views down people's throats...I do believe that since she is the only Rep on the show, and is very passionate about her view, she definitely "stands out."  On the other end, Joy stand out also, is is very passionate about her Liberal views...and MANY times I've seen her act/talk very dismissively toward Eliz., which is not fair. It's a round table discussion, and everyone has a right to their opinion.


----------



## kalodie1

I agree w/Ladybug..Joy is the one who is rude to Elizabeth and no one calls her out on it...because they are all liberals except Elizabeth although I believe Barbara is a closet **********.  I often find Joy beyond offensive and with a distinct political agenda. Why is it okay for her to be so disrespectful to the President and Rosie got slammed for it?  I think it is time to put the whole show out to pasture and Sherri...I am sorry but she strikes me as a little stupid...and not funny either.  For that matter...where is the Latina view on the "view"????


----------



## simseema17

kalodie1 said:


> I rarely watch anymore but happened to see the crying show...how stupid...on all fronts. None of them are really "qualified" to make any kind of political statement but simple opinions only...I think Eliz feels ganged up on for her views on anything because that loud mouth Joy is always beating her own political drum.  Why does that go unnoticed?  Because she is "funny"?  I find her completely rude and out of line whenever I watch and no one calls her out on it. She sounds more and more like Rosie to me.  No matter what your personal views are you should show respect to others in the conversation and Joy certainly never does to Elizabeth.  Barbara should be ashamed of herself for letting this show turn into such a farce and tarnishing her once respected position as a journalist.  I find Whoopie a bit more rational then the others but also quite pretentious...*since when are any of these entertainers experts in anything other than their professions?  *The fact that people actually take their opinions seriously (not us of course) is disturbing.  All that being said I think E. should have kept her big mouth shut because in no way could she possibly understand or comprehend the African-American experience in this country.  *She should be on her knees thanking God for her good luck...making a fortune with no real talent.  What a life.*





Although I find Elisabeth annoying (basically I find all of them annoying except Joy)

I do love Elisabeth's outfits!  FAB! ush:


----------



## Jahpson

maxter said:


> After watching the clip what I find most appalling is Whoopi's behavior. Everyone has their opinion of Elisabeth yet nobody had talked about Whoopi's rant. Did she think she was back on HBO doing a special where she could let anything fly out of her mouth? What's with that?
> 
> *And the logic they used to defend their opinion was incredible. You had Whoopi and Sherri telling everyone that it was acceptable in the black community to use that word as a "term of endearment" YET they had better not hear it coming from anyone else's mouth. Talk about pretzel logic.*
> 
> Yes, I guess we do live in a different worlds. In my "world" I believe we should ALL abide by the same rules to achieve and uphold equality.


 

simply a term of ignorance. Not everyone in the black community think that word is excusable no matter WHO uses it.

I hear that word from folks around me, but they are usually 15 and younger. If your 21 and older still using such vulgar and offensive vocab, NO MATTER THE RACE/COLOR...then you need to seriously upgrade your vocabulary!!

because it sounds awful no matter who says it!

0.02


----------



## emxowm

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't notice Elizabeth tries to "jam her views down anyone's throat" more than anyone else on that show. I think because she is alone in her beliefs it may make people feel that way?
> Joy is just as opinionated or more so than Elizabeth to me.
> 
> I can see if you dislike Elizabeth because of her personality or something.
> But she's never been disrespectful IMO or tried to talk anyone into anything/push her views. . . she's also young and all alone in her beliefs on that panel = tough sitch for anyone.


 
ITA.  The show benefits from the fact that there are different viewpoints.  I think she comes off as opinionated since she has to stand up againt 3 people with beliefs that differ from hers.


----------



## nviedprincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't notice Elizabeth tries to "jam her views down anyone's throat" more than anyone else on that show. I think because she is alone in her beliefs it may make people feel that way?
> Joy is just as opinionated or more so than Elizabeth to me.
> 
> I can see if you dislike Elizabeth because of her personality or something.
> But she's never been disrespectful IMO or tried to talk anyone into anything/push her views. . . she's also young and all alone in her beliefs on that panel = tough sitch for anyone.


 

I agree that she doesn't push her views more than anyone else, I just think her views are retarded. Joy is by far the most opinionated in the bunch but since I agree with her I generally don't care. Now I also find Elizabeth's personality annoying. I mean she is the only one that actually continually whines and gets flustered to the point of tears. Just like when she had it out with Rosie that day (THANK GOD FOR TIVO!) I thought she was wrong. The thing is I think she is not expecting to be called out so she feels picked on. The fact of the matter is Sherri, Whoopi, and Joi generally agree so there is no one to call them out BUT her. Barbara is usually pretty good at staying neutral and thank goodness she got what Sherri was saying because I would have had to stop watching the View. I could have a serious dialogue about the actual topic because this was the one time in life I actually agreed with Sherri, but of course not here.


----------



## nviedprincess

maxter said:


> After watching the clip what I find most appalling is Whoopi's behavior. Everyone has their opinion of Elisabeth yet nobody had talked about Whoopi's rant. Did she think she was back on HBO doing a special where she could let anything fly out of her mouth? What's with that?
> 
> And the logic they used to defend their opinion was incredible. You had Whoopi and Sherri telling everyone that it was acceptable in the black community to use that word as a "term of endearment" YET they had better not hear it coming from anyone else's mouth. Talk about pretzel logic.
> 
> Yes, I guess we do live in a different worlds. In my "world" I believe we should ALL abide by the same rules to achieve and uphold equality.


 
I really hope that this is okay for me to respond to but I'm going to try my best without crossing the line of what's allowed. First of all, I admit I use the word on occasion amongst my peers and it has been used in my family for the majority of my life. My family is made up of professionals (doctors lawyers teachers etc) who grew up in the South. Now I don't use it as a term of endearment ever, I don't think anyone in my fam does but it gets used. 

Now, what I think Sherri was saying to Elizabeth is that you (the collective Caucasian you) are the people who instituted this language as something that was supposed to be demeaning so I will not allow you the authority to also tell me what I can and cannot say. Now I agree that perhaps it should not be used. You will never hear me say it in public unless I'm in a club, I'm drunk, and it's part of a song I like (sue me). But yes I do feel that if ever it came out of the wrong mouth there would be hell to pay. Why? Because I never talk like that around white people and thus there would be no way to interpret that I accept that as a form of endearment. THerefore the only other option is for it to be meant in the way it originated.

I agree with your last point as well. However it's another pretzel logic. I don't think the vast majority of ppl will agree to operate by equal rules until they see equal treatment. And I don't think that they will see equal treatment until they operate by equal rules..


----------



## print*model

nviedprincess said:


> Now, what I think Sherri was saying to Elizabeth is that you (the collective Caucasian you) are the people who instituted this language as something that was supposed to be demeaning so I will not allow you the authority to also tell me what I can and cannot say. Now I agree that perhaps it should not be used. You will never hear me say it in public unless I'm in a club, I'm drunk, and it's part of a song I like (sue me). But yes I do feel that if ever it came out of the wrong mouth there would be hell to pay. Why? Because I never talk like that around white people and thus there would be no way to interpret that I accept that as a form of endearment. THerefore the only other option is for it to be meant in the way it originated.
> 
> I agree with your last point as well. However it's another pretzel logic. I don't think the vast majority of ppl will agree to operate by equal rules until they see equal treatment. And I don't think that they will see equal treatment until they operate by equal rules..


 
.  I agree.  Well said.


----------



## Swanky

but we {the collective we} aren't the same people that used that demeaning term generations ago.  I personally never use it, not alone, as a joke, etc . . . . it just FEELS very wrong to me.
For us, it's also painful and embarrassing that our ancestors behaved this way:shame: at least I am.
But none of us, black nor whites, are the same people we were back then.  
It's an ugly circle. . . . 
KWIM?


----------



## krisaya

I like watching the show but I can't stand Elizabeth and Barbara. I can't believe Elizabeth was on Survivor.


----------



## Izznit

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but we {the collective we} aren't the same people that used that demeaning term generations ago.  I personally never use it, not alone, as a joke, etc . . . . it just FEELS very wrong to me.
> For us, it's also painful and embarrassing that our ancestors behaved this way:shame: at least I am.
> But none of us, black nor whites, are the same people we were back then.
> It's an ugly circle. . . .
> KWIM?



 Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## nviedprincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but we {the collective we} aren't the same people that used that demeaning term generations ago. I personally never use it, not alone, as a joke, etc . . . . it just FEELS very wrong to me.
> For us, it's also painful and embarrassing that our ancestors behaved this way:shame: at least I am.
> But none of us, black nor whites, are the same people we were back then.
> It's an ugly circle. . . .
> KWIM?


 
I think it depends on where you are from. I'm from NC. There are still white ppl who use it in its original form. I know that Sherri has lots of family in NC. The problem comes with any parenting issue, you learn from what you see. Some younger ppl I don't think are like that, they just don't know any better bc that's what their parents do. By the same token, I get exactly what you mean bc every white person is not like that.


----------



## Swanky

not even MOST white folks {or caucasian/native Americans like me } are like that.
I live and grew up in the South, but we can't keep generalizing or we're going to continue to stagnate.
Just like _some_ blacks still use it, some white people do too, for it to truly get buried, everyone needs to stop IMO.

It IS hard to believe Elizabeth was on Survivor isn't it!?


----------



## cosmogrl5

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It IS hard to believe Elizabeth was on Survivor isn't it!?


 Good Lord, yes.  I am surprised that no one on the island tried to eat her.


----------



## purseinsanity

I used to love watching this show way back...I refuse to watch it any more.  I'd rather go hang out with my own girlfriends and chat than listen to these women yell at each other.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I just watched the video and Elisabeth needs to just pull the pole from outta her nether region. She is going off about the use of the word and Whoopi is trying to explain it to her and she is sooooooooooooo defensive. That to me shows her immaturity. Let Whoopi speak. 

Whoopi says you can talk about it comically like if your italian, and she quips in such a snotty way I'm half italian. Why be so snotty? 

Then she says if someone called me a dumb pollack I got offended...geez girl get a sense of humor already. Take some exlax or something...she needs to lighten up and stop trying to be perfect ALL the time. It must get tiring. I am a pollack and have laughed over and over about polish jokes, just like I do about blonde jokes. So is she now going to ban blonde jokes next?? She doesnt see how ridiculous she is being.

Her big thing is "teaching her children"...well I think she needs to go get hired at a kindergarten class and get off morning tv already!! I am so over this chick...nails on a chalkboard!!!


----------



## aklein

kalodie1 said:


> \ I think it is time to put the whole show out to pasture and Sherri...I am sorry but she strikes me as a little stupid...and not funny either.


 
I completely agree.  Sherri didn't know that the Earth was round or that anything existed before Jesus.  There was also been time when the women argued over who had the right to vote first.  They stated that white women had the right to vote before blacks (their word, not mine).  Go back to your American history ladies.  If you did your research before you discussed things, you would've learned that women didn't get the right to vote until long after the Reconstruction era ammendments granted African Americans the right to vote.


----------



## kalodie1

I think they are all big phonies but Eliz is super phony...she is worried about what her kids will think and say?  Just discipline your kids properly.  Tell them it is something you do not say in your family regardless of what anyone else says...the tears?  Ridiculous.  The clips have been all over the cable news shows so I guess she really got what she wanted all along...publicity.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Elizabeth is very opinionated and has strong beliefs...which I respect.  I think it is great that she feels so passionately about certain things and sometimes it is endearing that she still believes in good old fashioned ways.  

This being said, I believe that you can find a balance between sticking up for your beliefs but being open to those of others.  She has yet to remotely find any sort of balance, and therefore, she just manages to annoy and aggravate people.


----------



## berta

I don't understand why she is wearing a table cloth?


----------



## gingarita

anyone see rod stewart yesterday? and today andrea boccelli
plus next week aretha franklin and also next friday an All My Children special show for the last day of AMC before they leave for hollywood!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I love The View!  I am home sick today and just watched yesterday's episode with Rod.  He sounds pretty darn good still!!!


----------



## gingarita

yes it was great and bocelli too.....there was a little tension today but that is what is fun....


----------



## gingarita

ADAM lambert tomorrow and friday is all my children special!


----------



## bhalpop

Aretha was today! I just love her, the grand dame of my youth music! You name it, she can sing it...Rock, blues, soul, gospel etc.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

oh - I'm bummed I missed Aretha.
Love her


----------



## iluvmybags

Just did a search and didn't find a thread about THE VIEW.  I wanted to talk about today's show, but I guess it could be a running one, with addtl discussions about guests, hot topics and the hosts themselves.

Anyone see Octo-Mom on there this morning?  Just wondering what your thoughts were?  That laugh - OMG! I think they thought she was nuts (Whoopie even asked her, "Are you little bit "off""?)  LOL!

If you didn't see it, you can watch full episodes online (http://abc.go.com/watch/the-view/167365) - I'm sure there's probably a clip of it somewhere out there.  I'll see if I can't find it


----------



## iluvmybags

Found it!!


----------



## Jayne1

She was manic and so happy to be there and getting all that attention. I think she is a true narcissist.

Two hours of sleep a night? Sometimes four. Really?  I wish the View ladies would have challenged her on that.  And the dieting to lose her flabby hanging skin on her belly after giving birth. Really?

Why was she stomping her feet?  She was giddy!


----------



## beljwl

she is a total nut job


----------



## iluvmybags

it seemed like Joy got a real kick out of her, while Whoopi seemed to keep her distance and looked like she couldn't wait for the interview to end!


----------



## Jayne1

Whoop is so judgmental with all the guests.  Either that or she's bored.


----------



## amymarie

WHoopi is annoying with her valley girl voice, glad she hasn't been doing that lately, it was so irritating


----------



## englishlabrocky

As my magician husband would say...shes not dealing with a full deck!!!!....:lolots:


----------



## lovesbmw

I Think She loves attention, I got tired just listening about all of her plans, I think she doesn"t need anymore children, she is totally full of it.


----------



## pollinilove

i ahte octo mom voice and is she on meds or does she need them ? she needs to calm down


----------



## Jayne1

The View ladies have such an easy job. They only work four days a week, Friday is pre-taped and they only work for an hour a day. They come in looking horrible and hair and make-up transforms them.  Then they read from cue cards when "interviewing" a guest (no homework or preparation!) and each of them has that little ear piece with a producer correcting them or giving them information.  They get very good pay too.


----------



## iluvmybags

I like it when they do a full hour of HOT TOPICS.  That's my favorite part of the show.  Most if the interviews are too short and half the time, they don't even let the guests answer their questions or talk!  There have been a few exceptions, but most of the time I feel like they just bring out a guest and as soon as they start talking about whatever it is they were brought on to promote, we're told that time's up or it's time for a commercial break!


----------



## JSH812

The look on Elizabeth's face during the interview was funny.. she seemed like she had no idea how the interview was going to go!

I thought it was kind of sad that Nadya interrupted Sherry (is that her name?) while she was beginning to speak about infertility issues. It was like Nadya didn't even hear what she was saying....


----------



## Jayne1

JSH812 said:


> The look on Elizabeth's face during the interview was funny.. she seemed like she had no idea how the interview was going to go!
> 
> I thought it was kind of sad that Nadya interrupted Sherry (is that her name?) while she was beginning to speak about infertility issues. It was like Nadya didn't even hear what she was saying....


Octomom has all the answers at the ready, she doesn't need to listen to questions.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I like it when they do a full hour of HOT TOPICS.  That's my favorite part of the show.  Most if the interviews are too short and half the time, they don't even let the guests answer their questions or talk!  There have been a few exceptions, but most of the time I feel like they just bring out a guest and as soon as they start talking about whatever it is they were brought on to promote, we're told that time's up or it's time for a commercial break!


I also prefer Hot Topics. They only need one person to do an interview, no need for the 5 of them to be be constantly interrupting.


----------



## nova_girl

amymarie said:


> WHoopi is annoying with her valley girl voice, glad she hasn't been doing that lately, it was so irritating



omg I HATE when she uses that stupid voice, it's so annoying. The other voices she uses annoy me too but not as much as the valley girl one. And this is off topic, but I hate the way Sherri walks out in the beginning of the show.


----------



## angelnyc89

iluvmybags said:


> I like it when they do a full hour of HOT TOPICS. That's my favorite part of the show. Most if the interviews are too short and half the time, they don't even let the guests answer their questions or talk! There have been a few exceptions, but most of the time I feel like they just bring out a guest and as soon as they start talking about whatever it is they were brought on to promote, we're told that time's up or it's time for a commercial break!


 
I completely agree!  I love when they do a full episode on them. I loved Regis & Joy today. They were just great. & they did most of the talking


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> omg I HATE when she uses that stupid voice, it's so annoying. The other voices she uses annoy me too but not as much as the valley girl one. *And this is off topic, but I hate the way Sherri walks out in the beginning of the show.*


not off topic!!
this thread is all about THE VIEW - so the way they walk out is relevant!!


angelnyc89 said:


> I completely agree!  I love when they do a full episode on them. I loved Regis & Joy today. They were just great. & they did most of the talking


I missed today's show - I would have liked to have seen that (maybe I'll pul it up online).  I always liked when Joy co-hosted with Regis.  They're so much fun to watch together - the way they bounce things off of one another and kid/tease each other!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I'm watching today's episode now on DVR.  I do not like Elisabeth, but I looooove looking at her clothes everyday.  Sometimes she wears very pretty jewelry pieces too.  She wore a dress one day this week that I loved.

I agree about Whoopi's valley girl voice.  It is very annoying!

Octomom the other day...


----------



## Jayne1

Does Whoopi hate Sherri? it appears that way.


----------



## angelnyc89

iluvmybags said:


> I missed today's show - I would have liked to have seen that (maybe I'll pul it up online). I always liked when Joy co-hosted with Regis. They're so much fun to watch together - the way they bounce things off of one another and kid/tease each other!


 
Heres the link if you havent seen it yet: http://theview.abc.go.com/video/226-regis-and-joy-philbin


----------



## cosmogrl5

Jayne1 said:


> Does Whoopi hate Sherri? it appears that way.


I don't think that Whoopi hates her co-hosts, but I do think that she gets frustrated with the caliber of guests they sometimes have on the show, such as the cast of Jersey Shore and Octomom.  She doesn't hide her disgust or pretend to be a fan which I actually do kind of respect.

I'm not sure how long Whoopi's contract is for the show though.  I thought that she only signed on for a limited amount of time.


----------



## robbins65

Why do they keep having "guest hosts"?  Thought maybe Joy or Whoopie would be leaving soon.   Joy doesn't seem into it anymore now that she has her own show on CNN/HLN.  I like that Whoopie doesn't  pull any punches.  She doesn't kiss anyones a@@


----------



## pollinilove

im also sick of jersey shore kids im with whoopie


----------



## Jayne1

I agree that Joy seems less interested now that she has her own show.

I do think Whoopi dislikes Sherri, she seems very exasperated with her most of the time.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Has anyone noticed that Joy is always looking around or at the audience or down at her paper and never seems to pay attention?  She looks bored.

Whoopi did the dumb valley girl voice today.  Ugh!


----------



## iluvmybags

the Celebrities in Crises segment today was kinda interesting, altho the entire time Whoopi looked so bored with it.  I also hate it when Barbara Walters acts all high and mighty.  Like she has personal knowledge of something and what she says/knows is the final word.  I got the idea that their guest (it was a journalist, sorry I don't remember her name) was getting a little frustrated with her attitude and comments.

I also noticed the Whoopi/Sheri thing today - it was during this same segment.  Sheri asked a question or was trying to butt in and Whoopi looked like she just wanted to reach across the table and slap her!! I do think that sometimes Sheri behaves a little childish and too giddy


----------



## iluvmybags

Anyone see this morning's show?  Ironic that the theme was "women and addictions" and Kate Gosselin was a guest co-host today!!  Anyone notice her reaction when she was asked about the tension behind the scenes on DWTS & her "diva" attitude?  She pretty much scoffed at the rumors saying how they all get along so great and she's only spent 5 days with them.  I also noticed she spent most of her time defending her decision to do DWTS - comparing herself to the millions of other women who work for a living.  Um, yea - millions of other women work NORMAL 9-5 jobs and come home at night and actually SEE their kids!!  They're not off traveling the country making public appearances and doing a SECOND reality show!!

I also notice that while she says she's not going to make public statements about Jon, she almost always seems to get a dig in and somehow insinuate her feelings.  He may not have made the smartest moves after their divorce, but I still don't believe he's the "bad guy" in all of this - he's actually been laying low and doing his own thing, while here she is co-hosting the view, appearing on DWTS, and on the cover of this week's PEOPLE (yet again!) to tell "her side" of the story!!

Why do these women feed into her ego by asking her to co-host?


----------



## afsweet

^urgh i saw her briefly on the view (i never watch this show but it was the only channel on while i was waiting on an oil change  ). first of all, kate's hair looked so weird...it looked like a wig plopped on her head- totally didn't look like her own. 

second, it didn't seem like kate had any interesting or valuable to add to the conversations. she seemed to just sit there and nod her head the whole time dr drew was on. like she didn't have any intelligent comments. she must really have a huge ego and think of herself as a real celeb...with all these magazine covers, tv gigs, and frickin hair extensions.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This show went completely downhill and took the tabloid route when Meredith left. I loved her.


----------



## iluvmybags

the cover of this week's PEOPLE kills me - giant pic of Kate & Tony (Dovolani) with the headline "Why Can't a Mom Have Fun?" while there's a 2 inch border at the top with head shots of Oscar winners!!  Hmmmm, what's wrong with this picture????

I did notice that while Drew was on, she kept looking down at her notes (or whatever she had with her) & nodding and didn't seem to add anything to the conversation.  I turned it off after that segment -- it was way too boring


----------



## angelnyc89

I loved yesterdays episode just because it was an hour of hot topics, well almost an hour!


----------



## iluvmybags

angelnyc89 said:


> I loved yesterdays episode just because it was an hour of hot topics, well almost an hour!


those are my fav shows - I missed that one tho


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> This show went completely downhill and took the tabloid route when Meredith left. I loved her.


I miss Meredith too.  On The View that is.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> the cover of this week's PEOPLE kills me - giant pic of Kate & Tony (Dovolani) with the headline "Why Can't a Mom Have Fun?" while there's a 2 inch border at the top with head shots of Oscar winners!!  Hmmmm, what's wrong with this picture????
> 
> *I did notice that while Drew was on, she kept looking down at her notes (or whatever she had with her) & nodding a*nd didn't seem to add anything to the conversation.  I turned it off after that segment -- it was way too boring


They all do that!  Barbara is always referring to her blue cards when someone at the table is talking.  No one can ask a question without the blue cards in front of them either!  Can they not think?


----------



## angelnyc89

^Woah thats sad


----------



## iluvmybags

Jason Wu and Evan Lysachek were guests on today's show - Evan said that he can't dance AT ALL and that his partner was really surprised at how uncoordinated he seemed.  I know a lot of people say he's at unfair advantage because he's a figure skater, but I other being able to pick up choreography and knowing how to control his body (like most athletes know), I really don't think he has an advantage at all.

Jason Wu seems so much more confident now - compared to when I first saw him (when Michelle ***** wore his dress on Inauguration Night), he just seems so much more comfortable now.  I LOVED the first outfit he showed - the tweed short suit.  You couldn't see the details from a distance, but when they showed it close up - WOW!!


----------



## agart245

^I loved the segment of Elizabeth ice skating!  It was pretty funny watching her trying to do all the tricks.


----------



## agart245

cosmogrl5 said:


> I'm watching today's episode now on DVR.  I do not like Elisabeth, but I looooove looking at her clothes everyday.  Sometimes she wears very pretty jewelry pieces too.  She wore a dress one day this week that I loved.
> 
> I agree about Whoopi's valley girl voice.  It is very annoying!
> 
> Octomom the other day...



Sometimes I like Elizabeth's outfits, but many days she is way too ruffled-out for me!


----------



## iluvmybags

agart245 said:


> ^I loved the segment of Elizabeth ice skating!  It was pretty funny watching her trying to do all the tricks.



I thought that was pretty funny too!  I figured she'd be more coordinated than that!!  Pretty gutsy to let all those "butt" shots make it to air!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Elizabeth is a piece of work....  and apparently a liar:

Real clASSy!

After Elisabeth Hasselbeck made some ignorant comments regarding ESPN sportcaster and Dancing With The Stars contestant Erin Andrews and her incidents with stalkers, she went on The View the following day, turned on the tears and made a public 'apology' that we were silly enough to sort of buy!

She also claimed that she called Erin to apologize personally!

*Well, according to Erin, she never spoke to Hasselbeck!*
Says Andrews:

"I didn't speak with her, no. I never talked to her. I'm moving on. I'm tired of talking about it. It's a new week. It was really nice to have Maks stick up for me and the entire cast and a lot of the media. We got a ton of support."

Of course you did, bb! It's the right thing to have done!



Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/#ixzz0ndUtt4S4 
Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


----------



## pollinilove

what did elisabeth say about erin ?


----------



## shoegal

^basically that she brought the whole stalking situation on herself. She said that the guy who peeped on her in the hotel room probably thinks if he had just waited a few more weeks, he could have seen all the goods on Erin without having to do jail time. She was complaining about her costumes supposedly revealing too much.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, she's obviously one of those "Football Wives"---her man is not attractive, so I doubt she has to worry about anyone looking that way.

It sound like she may be jealous of the girl.


----------



## pollinilove

her husband is not even a good player he was like 2nd or 3rd string ? what ever tham means i just know its not good


----------



## pollinilove

i feel bad for erin hasselback needs to stop


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope Tim never cheats on her.


----------



## gre8dane

Me neither.  Cause then someone would say that she brought the cheating on herself so why feel sorry for her.


----------



## iluvmybags

pollinilove said:


> what did elisabeth say about erin ?


 


shoegal said:


> ^basically that she brought the whole stalking situation on herself. She said that the guy who peeped on her in the hotel room probably thinks if he had just waited a few more weeks, he could have seen all the goods on Erin without having to do jail time. She was complaining about her costumes supposedly revealing too much.


She didn't say that Erin brought the stalking on herself --
she was criticizing her for the costume choices she was making on DWTS and had said that for the last 4 weeks, her costumes left very little to the imagination and that her stalker was probably thinking, "why am I in jail, if I had just waited a few more weeks, I could have seen it w/o the jail time" (or something like that)
http://http://blog.zap2it.com/thedishrag/2010/05/elisabeth-hasselbeck-cries-apologizes-to-erin-andrews-for-stalker-bait-comments.html


The comments were wrong and disrespecful -- she insinuated that because she chose to wear provacative costumes on DWTS, that she had no right to complain if someone made inappropriate comments and/or sent her inapprioriate emails

There was quite a bit of outrage over these comments and the next day, Elizabeth said that she felt bad and that (at her daughter's suggestion) she called Erin to apoligize - but apparently, that's not true.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shoot - I missed this morning's show! I think I'm gonna have to watch it online!

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b193849_whoopi_goldbergs_view_she_didnt_smack.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

*Whoopi Goldberg's View: She Didn't Smack a D.C. Housewife*

Who believes that *Whoopi Goldberg* got a little rough with *Michaele Salahi* today?

The View is up in arms over the _Real Housewives of D.C_. matron's claim that Goldberg hit her during the show, calling Salahi's accusation "completely unfounded and erroneous." (Which is funny, because it looked as if all of her castmates really _were_ raring to hit her throughout their appearance.)

Sure, they ended up in a "heated exchange backstage, "show rep Karl Nilsson said, but that's only because Goldberg was forced to adamantly defend herself.

At first it appeared that Goldberg wasn't even involved with the _Housewives_ appearance at all, interviewing duties instead going to *Joy Behar *and *Sherri Shepherd*.

But eventually the camera pans and you can see Goldberg from the back, walking backstage after apparently encouraging Salahi to return to the subject everyone wants to know about: she and hubby *Tareq Salahi *crashing a White House State Dinner.

"I felt someone touch me," she remarked.

"That was Whoopi Goldberg," Shepherd said. "She don't come out unless she's passionate about something."

"Or hungry," quipped Behar.

And then Salahi seemingly had bigger fish to fry, what with Shepherd telling her she thought the reality-TV wannabe should have gone to jail for getting that close to the president without an invite.

But according to the Daily Beast, Salahi later accused Goldberg of more than a nudge, prompting Goldberg to confront her, screaming, "I didn't f----ing hit you! Did you say I f---ing hit you?"

The Salahis' lawyer, Lisa Bloom, said in a statement obtained by E! News that Michaele was in tears backstage and told a show producer she was upset that Goldberg had come up behind her and "grabbed her arm." 

"The producer went to get Ms. Goldberg, who then yelled a long series of profanities at Mrs. Salahi (yelling the word "f--k" or "f--king" at her dozens of times in a loud voice), accusing her of accusing Ms. Goldberg of 'hitting' her," Bloom says. 

"Mrs. Salahi said she'd never said that, got the producer back in the room, and the producer admitted that 'hit' was her word, not Mrs. Salahi's. Ms. Goldberg continued to verbally berate Mrs. Salahi, refused to apologize for her language or her on set behavior, and left the room."

Bloom also insists that the Salahis were invited to that White House dinner and that Shepherd and Behar weren't supposed to refer to the couple as party crashers, so Michaele found the overall experience "degrading and demeaning."

So was Salahi taking out her hurt feelings on Goldberg?

"Whoopi lightly touched Ms. Salahi to get her attention and said to her 'Excuse me, can you get back to the White House, please,' meaning could Ms. Salahi return to the original subject of the conversation," said Nilsson, _The View_ spokesman. "After the show, Ms. Salahi and her husband accused Whoopi of hitting Ms. Salahi."

"As the broadcast clearly shows, the accusation was completely unfounded and erroneous," Nilsson continued. "After the show and after being told she was being accused of hitting Ms. Salahi, Whoopi proceeded to defend herself verbally from this baseless claim in a heated exchange with the Salahis."

Goldberg will air her thoughts on the matter on Thursday's show. We feel this is one person she won't be making excuses for.

Michaele Salahi, meanwhile, wrote on Facebook that she and Tareq would "address on Thursday Morning LIVE on National TV the outrageous abuse and exchange that took place on the ABC Show _the View_ and a [sic] audio & video file from Whoopi Goldberg verbal attack to Michaele."

She's due on _Today_ tomorrow morning so...we'll see_ something_ all right.


----------



## Bella

^ I happened to catch that yesterday, so I HAD to watch today.... Whoopi makes no apologies for her choice words.


----------



## BadRomance93

Whoopi would defend cannibalism if it came up in the news. The woman just has no stance on ANYTHING. Haha!


----------



## iluvmybags

She definitely addressed it on this morning's show and they showed the video from two different angles - you can clearly see that she very GENTLY placed her hand on what's her name's back and asked her to talk about the White House "incident" - she didn't slap her, grab her, punch her or whatever she's being accused of and she (Whoopi) did she say she went off back stage when she heard what she was being accused of.  When the husband started filming it with his cell phone, she got even angrier and said a few more "choice words" (that's exactly how she explained it).

Seems to me this DC Housewife is just looking for attention any way she can get it - if she has to make false accusations, so be it - whatever keeps her name in the headlines and so far, it's working!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BadRomance93 said:


> Whoopi would defend cannibalism if it came up in the news. The woman just has no stance on ANYTHING. Haha!



lmao 

i cannot believe Whoopi went off on her backstage. not a good move. she just gave this nitwhit some ammo.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

A View assistant used the word "hit" not the Salami chick!! But still these people are whackjobs!!


----------



## GirlFriday

I never watch the View but happened to catch it that day.  That Salahi lady was very defensive from the get-go and was very unlikeable.


----------



## First Lady

BadRomance93 said:


> Whoopi would defend cannibalism if it came up in the news. The woman just has no stance on ANYTHING. Haha!


 
I agree!!! I want her off the show. She kills me.


----------



## iluvmybags

Darn!!  I always seem to miss the good stuff!
Didn't watch today - BIG fireworks!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101014/ap_on_en_tv/us_tv_view_o_reilly

NY mosque argument on `The View' leads to walk-off

NEW YORK  Joy Behar and Whoopi Goldberg walked off the stage of "The View" Thursday during an argument with Bill O'Reilly over the proposed Islamic center near the site of the Sept. 11 attacks.

The women objected to the Fox News Channel host saying that "Muslims killed us on 9/11." They returned after an O'Reilly apology.

The fireworks came amid a heated argument on the issue.

"Listen to me," O'Reilly said, "because you'll learn something."

"Pinhead!" retorted Behar, who also hosts a prime-time show on HLN.

O'Reilly, who was on the popular daytime talk show to promote his book "Pinheads and Patriots: Where You Stand in the Age of *****," said locating the Islamic Center near ground zero is inappropriate "because Muslims killed us on 9/11."

Goldberg responded with an expletive and Behar rose from her seat.

"I don't want to sit here," Behar said. "I don't. I'm outraged by that statement."

She walked off the set, followed by Goldberg.

The show's creator, Barbara Walters, immediately said her colleagues were wrong to walk off.

"We should be able to have discussions without washing our hands and screaming and walking offstage," she said. But she also scolded O'Reilly, saying that it was extremists who committed the terrorist act. "You cannot take a whole religion and demean them," she said.

"I'm not demeaning anybody," O'Reilly said.

"Yes," Walters replied. "You are."

After some more back-and-forth, O'Reilly said that "if anybody felt that I was demeaning all Muslims, I apologize."

Behar and Goldberg returned, with Behar saying, "We're back now because you apologized."

The 16-story Islamic center and mosque is planned for lower Manhattan, two blocks north of where the World Trade Center once stood. Critics say the location denigrates the memory of those who died on Sept. 11, 2001. Proponents say planners have a constitutional right to build and see the project as a reflection of religious freedom and diversity.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Miss Kris

I found it to be completely inappropriate that they walked off stage. Here they are talking about constitutional rights to build the mosque, yet they walk off when they don't like someone else's opinion. Yes, his generalized statement came off wrong, but when your job is to interview others and listen to their opinions, it is extremely inappropriate to act like they did.


----------



## shoegal

^ I agree to a certain point. Would I have stayed probably but he was being SOOO rude the minute he got there. At one point saying be quiet and you'll learn something. No one has to be subjected to that rudeness and ignorance. He was snide, insulting and condescending until they called him on it.


----------



## iluvmybags

I would loved to have been a fly on the wall AFTER the show was over!  You could see that Barbara was pi$$ed and was not at all happy with what they did.  I mean, perhaps they walked off before they SAID something they regretted, but still it wasn't right.  I bet she had a few choice words for the two of them once the show had ended!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

The only way for him to realize how mean he was being was for them to walk off stage.  Before they walked off stage Joy tried to use comedy to let him know he just was not getting it.  I knew there were gonna be issues as soon as I heard who the guest was.


----------



## angelnyc89

shoegal said:


> ^ I agree to a certain point. Would I have stayed probably but he was being SOOO rude the minute he got there. At one point saying be quiet and you'll learn something. No one has to be subjected to that rudeness and ignorance. He was snide, insulting and condescending until they called him on it.


 
I agree. He was just rude and ignorant.


----------



## Miss Kris

Catalina_Beth said:


> The only way for him to realize how mean he was being was for them to walk off stage. Before they walked off stage Joy tried to use comedy to let him know he just was not getting it. *I knew there were gonna be issues as soon as I heard who the guest was*.


 
But don't you think they should have realized what they were getting into when they brought him on the show?  He's known for speaking like that.  If they want to bring people who are strongly opinionated onto the show, they should act accordingly and not walk off on their guest like that.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i usually don't care much for Bawbwa, but i am glad she called them out for walking off.


----------



## restless57

Miss Kris said:


> But don't you think they should have realized what they were getting into when they brought him on the show? He's known for speaking like that. If they want to bring people who are strongly opinionated onto the show, they should act accordingly and not walk off on their guest like that.


 
Let's not forget that these ladies are quite opinionated themselves. If you book a guest that has an opposing viewpoint than your own, then be gracious enough to sit through the commentary. You don't have to agree, you don't have to like what he has to say, but be respectful. To walk off the set like they did only made them look immature and unprofessional. 

I would imagine had they been on his show, they would have expected a modicum of respect shown when expressing their views. To date, I can't recall O'Reilly ever walking out on any of his guests that he disagrees with.


----------



## aclineo

i agree it was unprofessional to just walk off your own show but bill o'reilly is INTOLERABLE! I would've poured water on him & then walked off lol!


----------



## shoegal

He actually started with Whoopi the second he sat down. He didnt like the way she was sitting apparently or the way he FELT she looked at him. I think if you don't like everyone being so sensitive about you and what you say, perhaps grow a thicker skin yourself. He is very self-absorbed. I would have stayed just to embarass him though - they are comedians I'm sure they could have come up with something.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aclineo said:


> i agree it was unprofessional to just walk off your own show but bill o'reilly is INTOLERABLE! I would've poured water on him & then walked off lol!


 

If anyone knows Bill O'Reilly, then they should have known what to excpect.  

I did see the actual footage but heard bits on the radio this morning, which was just a bunch of screaming people and from what I heard they ALL sound like complete idiots.  These people need to learn how to have a  dabate, state you VIEWS and get it over with, and leave the screaming off the AIR.


----------



## queennadine

People can state their opinion without being rude, overbearing, and awful. BO is just one of those people that obviously can't.

I don't blame them for walking off. They don't walk off when Elizabeth states her viewpoint, and she doesn't either when they state theirs because there is mutual respect and maturity.

BO just knows how to push buttons.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

shoegal said:


> ^ I agree to a certain point. Would I have stayed probably but he was being SOOO rude the minute he got there. At one point saying be quiet and you'll learn something. No one has to be subjected to that rudeness and ignorance. He was snide, insulting and condescending until they called him on it.


 
I probably would have stayed, too, but I don't think I would have sat quietly. What he said was so offensive, so disgusting, and so ignorant, that he would have gotten a serious piece of my mind. 

I mean, why should they have had to listen to his opinion and be respectful when he was so rude? It's like someone coming to my house, being very rude, and me saying, 'well, he is a guest in my home, so let me be civil while he is acting inappropriately'. He's just so appalling, I can't feel too badly for him or Barbara that the ladies walked off. I used to watch The View all of the time, and people with unique views on politics and race have always been brought on, and I've never seen the ladies walk off. BO went above and beyond.


----------



## angelnyc89

queennadine said:


> People can state their opinion without being rude, overbearing, and awful. BO is just one of those people that obviously can't.
> 
> I don't blame them for walking off. *They don't walk off when Elizabeth states her viewpoint, and she doesn't either when they state theirs because there is mutual respect and maturity.*
> 
> BO just knows how to push buttons.


 
Well said!


----------



## robbins65

I think Bill just LOVES to push Whoopies and Joy's buttons.  And he apparently he did a good job.


----------



## bhalpop

I would have been ticked off when he started. The "shutup and learn something" was totally uncalled for..I can tolerate political arguements but don't get personal. My Bf is married to a guy much like this..I no longer call him a friend, he's an aquaintance. And I should add he's a big fan of  Bill O and those sorts, so I'm not surprised he thinks it's okay to insult people!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

shoegal said:


> - they are comedians I'm sure they could have come up with something.


 
Exactly.


----------



## LADC_chick

I agree that it was unprofessional of Whoopi and Joy to walk off. However, Bill O'Reilly's "apology" was such BS. He did the classic, "Sorry if I offended you" bit, which isn't ever an apology. He knew exactly what he was doing by wording his statement as such--"Muslims killed us on 9/11"--and I wished that Joy and Whoopi could have put him in his place without having to walk off the stage.

He's such an ignorant ass who chooses to use what Joy called "hate speech" instead of intelligent rhetoric to get across his (inane) points.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I heard they are going to address the issue today since Friday's show was taped.


----------



## *emma*

^^ Yes, I heard that too. Btw, all Friday shows are taped.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Miss Kris said:


> But don't you think they should have realized what they were getting into when they brought him on the show? He's known for speaking like that. If they want to bring people who are strongly opinionated onto the show, they should act accordingly and not walk off on their guest like that.


 

Exactly, you have to live under a rock to NOT know how his 
tactics.


----------



## iluvmybags

Wrong thread


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Joy Behar Leaving &#8216;The View&#8217;
> *
> Joy Behar, longtime co-host and one of the original faces of ABC&#8217;s &#8220;The View,&#8221; has decided to end her run on the daytime series and will leave the show, likely this summer.
> 
> Behar has been a part of the show for 16 and a half years, but will now looking for other projects, according to Deadline. Behar is the last original cast member of &#8220;The View&#8221; (other than co-creator/executive producer Barbara Walters) who is still on the panel since the show first aired.
> 
> &#8220;It seemed like the right time,&#8221; she said in a phone interview with the site. &#8220;You reach a point when you say to yourself, &#8216;Do I want to keep doing this?&#8217; There are other things on my plate I want to do &#8212; I&#8217;ve been writing a play, I&#8217;ve been neglecting my standup.&#8221;
> 
> As for her future, Behar said that she is looking to do an interview series.
> 
> &#8220;I do like talk shows, I&#8217;m interested in talking to people,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I want to do an intelligent talk show where you have room to breath.&#8221;



http://xfinity.comcast.net/blogs/tv/2013/03/07/joy-behar-exiting-the-view/


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> http://xfinity.comcast.net/blogs/tv/2013/03/07/joy-behar-exiting-the-view/



sorry it's Joy leaving and not Elisabeth


----------



## iluvmybags

sdkitty said:


> sorry it's Joy leaving and not Elisabeth



Yea, I'm not a regular viewer, but when I do tune in, I enjoy Joy the most - her & Whoopi.  Elizabeth really annoys me, and so does Sheri (sometimes she gets carried away with her silliness and its eye roll time!).  I get the feeling she (Joy) gets annoyed more often lately, especially when its just the four of them (five when Barbara is there) sitting around the table talking.  They're always saying how well they all get along and their disagreements stay at the table, but I get the feeling that Joy (and even Whoopi sometimes) can't wait until the shows over so they can get the he!! out of there! That last line seems like a dig at the show & other co-hosts


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> Yea, I'm not a regular viewer, but when I do tune in, I enjoy Joy the most - her & Whoopi.  Elizabeth really annoys me, and so does Sheri (sometimes she gets carried away with her silliness and its eye roll time!).  I get the feeling she (Joy) gets annoyed more often lately, especially when its just the four of them (five when Barbara is there) sitting around the table talking.  They're always saying how well they all get along and their disagreements stay at the table, but I get the feeling that Joy (and even Whoopi sometimes) can't wait until the shows over so they can get the he!! out of there! That last line seems like a dig at the show & other co-hosts



I agree....Elisabeth is very annoying with her shrill opinionated ranting.
Sheri seems like a nice person but she's kind of silly and pointless IMO.


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> ! That last line seems like a dig at the show & other co-hosts



It does,  she's looking for an 'intelligent show where there's room to breathe'.   lmao!   

I quit watching it a while ago because after a while they all get annoying,  imho the show was at it's best when Meredith and Lisa Ling were there.


----------



## gelbergirl

This show is mostly un-watchable.
Especially when they have 5 of them interviewing 1 guest.


----------



## shoegal

http://m.usmag.com/v/CelebrityNews/ElisabethHasselbeckL/?KSID=641cb1084975063179861ad502826c14

She's out!!!


----------



## sdkitty

shoegal said:


> http://m.usmag.com/v/CelebrityNews/ElisabethHasselbeckL/?KSID=641cb1084975063179861ad502826c14
> 
> She's out!!!



Hope so.....according to what I read, the network won't confirm.  Maybe they're waiting for Barbara to return and make the official announcements.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bye bish!!!


----------



## needloub

LindaP said:


> It does,  she's looking for an 'intelligent show where there's room to breathe'.   lmao!
> 
> I quit watching it a while ago because after a while they all get annoying,  imho *the show was at it's best when Meredith and Lisa Ling were there*.



ITA!


----------



## xikry5talix

Rumors that Elisabeth won't be back next season.

http://social.entertainment.msn.com...px?feat=60c6812a-9c23-4521-9c08-9071b763f211&
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvmybags

You know, I remember watching Elizabeth on the second season of 'Survivor'. I thought she was cute and sweet.  I remember she formed a very close bond with one of the older contestants and talked about what a wonderful father figure he was.  Not long after that, she got a contract designing shoes (or something like that).  I remember being surprised when she was hired for 'The View' but I was excited and thought she would bring represent the 'average American woman' since she wasn't really a celebrity - she was just known from being on Survivor.  I don't remember when it happened, but boy oh boy, did she end up being the opposite of what/who I thought she was!  Maybe she was always like that, but hid it during 'Survivor' or maybe the success of that show combined with the offer to co-host The View went to her head - I dunno, but I really have a hard time watching her & its gotten worse over the last few years.  Not surprised to hear that polls showed that a majority of viewers disliked her & stopped watching because of her - just surprised it took this long!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mundodabolsa

elizabeth is insufferable and this show may actually become watchable again if she really leaves. 

and I wonder if joy made the decision to go w/o knowing this info, or if she was aware.  joy I actually really like. 

and I'm surprised whoopi has stuck it out this long.  I never thought she was desperate for cash or fame but she must be because she never strikes me as wanting to be there.  she comes across as thinking it's all the most foolish stuff on earth.


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> You know, I remember watching Elizabeth on the second season of 'Survivor'. I thought she was cute and sweet.  I remember she formed a very close bond with one of the older contestants and talked about what a wonderful father figure he was.  Not long after that, she got a contract designing shoes (or something like that).  I remember being surprised when she was hired for 'The View' but I was excited and thought she would bring represent the 'average American woman' since she wasn't really a celebrity - she was just known from being on Survivor.  I don't remember when it happened, but boy oh boy, did she end up being the opposite of what/who I thought she was!  Maybe she was always like that, but hid it during 'Survivor' or maybe the success of that show combined with the offer to co-host The View went to her head - I dunno, but I really have a hard time watching her & its gotten worse over the last few years.  Not surprised to hear that polls showed that a majority of viewers disliked her & stopped watching because of her - *just surprised it took this long!*_Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm kind of perplexed by this.  I used to find her even more annoying.  I actually went as far as sending an email to the ABC website complaining about her.  I heard somewhere that Bill (producer) was meeting with her and conspiring or giving her tips on conservative talking points.
Maybe the polls or testing finally overcame whatever ideas Bill had.
I hope they get someone intelligent in there.  I too liked when Meredith and Lisa Ling were on.
It's not a serious news show but when they do discuss serious topics it's nice to have an intelligent viewpoint - not Elisabeth screeching or Sherri talking dumb.
BTW - I loved the SNL parody (Kristin Wiig as Elisabeth) of this show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swanky

Without getting political, I realize her being too conservative is what did her in. But IMO, they really need 5 women that don't all agree politically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Without getting political, I realize her being too conservative is what did her in. But IMO, they really need 5 women that don't all agree politically.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I suppose so and I admit her conservative viewpoint was not my thinking.  But she is shrill.  Maybe they could try not talking politics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swanky

I think for it to be 1 "against" 4, not to mention being the youngets was very difficult.  I hope they can get people w/ actual differing views though.


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Without getting political, I realize her being too conservative is what did her in. But IMO, they really need 5 women that don't all agree politically.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think for it to be 1 "against" 4, not to mention being the youngets was very difficult.  I hope they can get people w/ actual differing views though.



It wasn't her different point of view that was a turn-off for me, or even her extreme opinions and political views, but rather the way she expressed those views and opinions, as if she was superior to the other co-hosts.  You can express your thoughts and points of view without always having to be right (agree to disagree), but she always seemed to take it too far, like she was trying to convince everyone that her way is the only way

(is Sheri really that much older than Elizabeth?)


----------



## Swanky

That's why I was saying I think 4 vs 1 was a bad idea.  I think she was bad at trying to be heard.


----------



## mundodabolsa

someone like meghan mcain would work for me. she's ********** and more conservative than the other ladies, but she's not obstinate and radical like elisabeth can be. she always seems intelligent and articulate when expressing herself, plus she's fun and doesn't take things too seriously.


----------



## Swanky

I just think they need to expand their "view".  I think a dynamic of one vs four won't ever work well.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

mundodabolsa said:


> someone like meghan mcain would work for me. she's ********** and more conservative than the other ladies, but she's not obstinate and radical like elisabeth can be. she always seems intelligent and articulate when expressing herself, plus she's fun and doesn't take things too seriously.



ITA!  I love Meghan & her communication skills.

All of these points about McCain were EH's shortcomings. EH had none of them. Thought she has made a fool of herself every time she got offended by what a comedian says. Comedians are professionals, they can make you look bad & you aren't even aware of it. Or when they used a name similar to hers on Law & Order. She called the producer! She's living many people's dream. Wanted to be on TV & she just doesn't get that its not a party 24/7. 

Politics is not the Yankess vs the Red Sox. lol  

Also heard the View was having a problem getting guests because of Elizabeth. Most of who the View would be interested in having is flexible about their views or they don't want to talk about them. Who the heck wants to go on a talk show & be hit by an attack dog with radical views who has limited life experience & uses one source for her information. Not many.


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Without getting political, I realize her being too conservative is what did her in. But IMO, they really need 5 women that don't all agree politically.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I totally agree!  They need a someone that can express their conservative views without being so shrilly!  I hate how they gang up on Elizabeth too.


----------



## bhalpop

I can not stand Elizabeth. I understand that she is on the opposite side of the fence but she tows the "party" line way too much. If you watched the morning news shows, they would have an interview and then Elizabeth would repeat that same line word for word later in the day on the View. It also makes me wonder how her family life is as she has said her parents are "********ic liberals" and it seems she has no tolerance for anyone who disagrees with her. I'm sad to see to Joy leave, as she provides really witty one liners. She is really quite quick. Sherry is just dumb as a box of rocks IMHO, and really contributes nothing.  I used to be a fairly faithful viewer, now not so much. I wonder how their ratings are because Barbara said she expected them to be the #1 talk show when Oprah walked away. I just don't see that happening. And why the need for all the changes? If it is, it is only because the talk show format is slowing dying... Again just IMO


----------



## Swanky

Joy has funny one-liners sometimes, but is a bully IMO.  If they don't want to hear any opposing views then it should be called the Liberal View.  But that doesn't really represent all the women in the US . . .  so they need to make it more even, more palatable for all.  I stopped watching it a few years ago, not because of anyone's personal views, but because of the b!tchiness and yelling over one another.  Gag.


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Joy has funny one-liners sometimes, but is a bully IMO.  If they don't want to hear any opposing views then it should be called the Liberal View.  But that doesn't really represent all the women in the US . . .  so they need to make it more even, more palatable for all.  I stopped watching it a few years ago, not because of anyone's personal views, but because of the b!tchiness and yelling over one another.  Gag.


Almost like the Housewives series!


----------



## Swanky

Lol!  In all fairness, I wouldn't want to watch 4 conservatives against one liberal either. 
It's not a good or fair dynamic. 
Glad they're shaking it up! It may be too late ....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just heard on GMA today that Barbara is going to address all of the rumors today.


----------



## Swanky

*Elisabeth Hasselbeck not leaving 'The View,' Barbara Walters says
*
Barbara Walters refuted reports that Elisabeth Hasselbeck is leaving "The View."
Early on during Monday's episode of the talk show, Walters discussed rumors that Hasselbeck was leaving "The View" because of the conservative opinions she often voices. 
"There is a particularly false story that keeps getting picked up about Elisabeth's departure," Walters said. "We value her and appreciate point of view... She helps keep the show balanced... We have no plans for Elisabeth to leave the show."  
US Weekly was the first to report the longtime co-host would not be returning for the 17th season of the daytime chat show.
They quoted a show insider who said she was being dropped because she was too politically conservative for viewers.
Hasselbeck, 35, joined the show in 2003.
False rumors of her departure came just days after Joy Behar confirmed she would not be returning to the show.
The 70-year-old comedian will leave show at the end of the current season in August. The network said in a statement that it wishes Behar "all the best in this next chapter, and are thrilled that we have her for the remainder of the season."

Walters echoed the network's sentiments during Monday's episode, but she said Behar's departure would be difficult for her.
"When you announced this last week it was very bittersweet," she said. "I want what&#8217;s best for you-- I want what&#8217;s best of all of you. But I will miss you." 

Behar has co-hosted the show for 16 seasons. She was among the first co-hosts with co-creator Walters when the series debuted in 2006. 


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ck-is-leaving-view-reports-say/#ixzz2NFLyAIH7


----------



## Love4H

Nooooooooooooooooo.
Take that stupid Elisabeth away and bring back the funny Joy!


----------



## sdkitty

Love4H said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo.
> Take that stupid Elisabeth away and bring back the funny Joy!



I'm right there with you
When I read this morning that Elizabeth was staying, I said "nooo" outloud 
We can only hope the rumour takes on a life of its own and causes her to leave
Joy was my favorite recently so if they don't do something good this could be damaging to the show.


----------



## Longchamp

Is Joy really 70 as stated in above report?  If so, she looks good.

I know she has a program on Current TV the, the old Al Gore station.  

Maybe the new Al Jazeera network picked her up.  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## iluvmybags

I heard Brooke Shields is replacing Joy.


----------



## Michele26

Louie Anderson is on there today. I thought he died!


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> I heard Brooke Shields is replacing Joy.


 
This doesn't do much for me.
They have 2 comediennes with Whoppi and Sherri; I'd like to see someone with a news background like Meredith or Lisa Ling.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, it's official...the View's worst kept secret...Elisabeth H Is out.




> i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/img/2.0/global/icons/btn_close.gifShare this on:
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Digg
> del.icio.us
> reddit
> MySpace
> StumbleUpon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elisabeth Hasselbeck leaving 'The View'*
> 
> Elisabeth Hasselbeck is officially vacating her seat on "The  View." After joining the table in 2003, representatives tell CNN that Wednesday,  July 10, will mark Hasselbeck's final day on the successful morning talk show,  currently in its 16th season.
> "For a decade, Elisabeth Hasselbeck has brought her passion and strong  beliefs to "The View," ABC said in a statement. "We watched her journey from  newlywed to motherhood, an Emmy Award-winning talk show host, author,  entrepreneur and activist. She stood behind her political views even if they  were not the most popular opinions at the table, never shying away from voicing  a difficult question. We thank Elisabeth and wish her luck as she begins this  new chapter of her career."
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, Hasselbeck's new chapter involves heading  to Fox News in the fall to fill the spot on morning show &#8220;Fox & Friends&#8221;  recently left open by co-host Gretchen Carlson.
> 
> Rumors ran rampant about the possibility of Hasselbeck's exit when former  panelist Joy  Behar announced her departure earlier this year. The former reality star  denied the speculation at the time, but today "The View" co-host and executive  producer Barbara Walters also confirmed the news and shared her well-wishes for  the star.
> &#8220;When Elisabeth survived &#8216;Survivor&#8217; we wanted to make sure she would stay  afloat,&#8221; Walters wrote in a statement. &#8220;We have had 10 wonderful years with her  and she will now be swimming in new waters. We will miss her and wish her  everything good.&#8221;
> Hasselbeck first joined the show after journalist Lisa Ling put in her  notice. Prior to &#8220;The View,&#8221; Hasselbeck was best known as a finalist on the  second season of CBS reality hit, &#8220;Survivor.&#8221; Throughout her time on the popular  series, Hasselbeck stirred controversy both on and off screen for her  right-leaning opinions and heated debates with the other panelists.
> Hasselbeck made headlines for a 2007 on-air argument with former "View"  co-host Rosie O&#8217;Donnell concerning the war in Iraq. The conservative panelist  also had an uncomfortable moment in  2008 with Whoopi Goldberg over the use of the "N word."
> The news comes on the heels of Barbara  Walters&#8217; May announcement of her forthcoming retirement. Walters will be  leaving the show in May 2014. No word yet on who will be filling the newly open  spots, though some  outlets place Jenny McCarthy as a frontrunner for the gig.
> _CNN's Douglas Hyde contributed to this report_
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/07/09/elisabeth-hasselbeck-leaving-the-view/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## sdkitty

good news as far as I'm concerned


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank goodness!  Now she can be happy with her Fox News (faux news to some)  peeps


----------



## LindaP

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank goodness!  Now she can be happy with her Fox News (faux news to some)  peeps


----------



## Kansashalo

Elizabeth was on survivor? I always wondered where they found her.

Earlier ladies thought Meghan McCain would be a good replacement and I would agree.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny McCarthy 'set to be axed from The View and replaced by Elisabeth Hasselbeck' after making her debut just one month ago

She was unveiled as a new host of The View in a blaze of publicity in July.
But after making her debut just one month ago, it looks like Jenny McCarthy may already be getting axed from the show.

The former Playboy favourite is turning off viewers due to her controversial style on the chat show, prompting ABC executives to apparently consider letting her go.
It could see bosses go cap in hand to former co-host Elisabeth Hasselbeck, who left the show after a 10 year stint in July after it was claimed market research showed viewers thought her views were too conservative.

A source told Radar: 'ABC has begun doing deep research on Jenny's work on the show and the initial findings are that viewers want to tune out the second she opens her mouth!
'The data has revealed that she is far more off-putting than Elisabeth.'
The decision on whether to fire the mouthy blonde is said to lie with old warhorse Barbara Walters, 84, who is retiring from the show next summer.

The insider said: "[Barbara] isn't looking for a replacement for Jenny yet, she is obsessed with ratings and the longevity of the show, so Jenny needs to turn it around or she will be gone.​​'If Barbara wants her out, they will buy out her contract. Right now they're just trying to adjust Jenny's performance on the show so that she comes off as more appealing, but that's an uphill battle.'​​McCarthy has come under fire for claiming her nine-year-old son Evan's autism was caused by childhood immunisations, which goes against the beliefs of scientists.
​​According to The Wrap, the show has seen a dip in viewing figures since Jenny joined, averaging at 3.023 million total viewers compared to the 3.239 million in the first three weeks of its last season.​​

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2460174/Jenny-McCarthy-set-axed-The-View-replaced-Elisabeth-Hasselbeck-making-debut-just-month-ago.html#ixzz2hnxt7ESQ 
​​



​


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope they axe her, but don't bring back Elizabeth. She's fine where she is with her Fox Friends.  Jenny is not a good fit. Whoopi is clearly over her and Sheri just ain't feeling it.  It would be nice to see Lisa Ling back, she was one of my favorites.


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope they axe her, but don't bring back Elizabeth. She's fine where she is with her Fox Friends. Jenny is not a good fit. Whoopi is clearly over her and Sheri just ain't feeling it. It would be nice to see Lisa Ling back, she was one of my favorites.


 
I totally agree with you about Lisa Ling.  She and Meredith Viera were the best.  Don't know if she'd be interested though.

I haven't seen it much since Jenny joined but I don't find her as off-putting as Elisabeth.  I know some people don't like her views on vaccinations, etc. but I haven't seen her talk about any of that since she became a regular.  I'm skeptical about this article.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lisa Ling & Meredith are sorely missed..

Would think Jenny must have a contract like Star Jones did..

Star knew her contract wasn't being renewed & just left..& when she made an
appearance you could sense she was still pissed off at BW..


----------



## Belle49

You can tell the others don't like her, they barely let her talk lol


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> You can tell the others don't like her, they barely let her talk lol


 
Oh, wow. I have not watch the View in years. You can watch full episodes on abc.com (will watch just to see how they treat her)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> You can tell the others don't like her, they barely let her talk lol



Especially whoppi, she seems to sit on the far edge of her seat, facing the audience


----------



## Sassys

Wouldn't all the ladies have had a vote in who came I to the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wouldn't all the ladies have had a vote in who came I to the show?



Heck no!  It's Barbara show, she calls the shots.


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe the article that Elisabeth is coming back. I stopped watching because I can't stand to listen to any of them.  I think they need a more politically even group - not all liberals and one far right wing, and not vice versa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They need somebody like Melissa Harris perry... But alas, I think she's too smart for this group of women.  Tamron Hall would be a good addition.


----------



## Cherrasaki

The last time I actually watched the view and found it entertaining was when Debbie Matenopoulos was on the show. That was eons ago...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cherrasaki said:


> The last time I actually watched the view and found it entertaining was when Debbie Matenopoulos was on the show. That was eons ago...



Debbie keeps getting fired from shows. Wonder what her deal is?


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't believe the article that Elisabeth is coming back. I stopped watching because I can't stand to listen to any of them.  I think they need a more politically even group - not all liberals and one far right wing, and not vice versa.



This is interesting. I thought the show was never supposed to be a politcal one in the first place then they brought on Elisabeth and that seemed to change? I've probably only seen about five full hours of The View over the years, but I feel like it wasn't so political before Elisabeth's arrival.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope they axe her, but don't bring back Elizabeth. She's fine where she is with her Fox Friends.  Jenny is not a good fit. Whoopi is clearly over her and Sheri just ain't feeling it.  It would be nice to see Lisa Ling back, she was one of my favorites.



Yup. Ling was very good.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup. Ling was very good.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> It would be nice to see Lisa Ling back, she was one of my favorites.


 
I liked her too.

I think she moved to LA, so I don't even think she would want to come back to NYC.


----------



## Michele26

Elizabeth is thriving on Fox & Friends she found her perfect niche.  I don't see how they can change what comes out of Jenny's mouth, she's crude and not a good fit.


----------



## Swanky

The View always discussed politics, it just seemed a bigger deal because for some reason, someone thought it would be a good idea to add one conservative to a panel of liberals. No way this could end well, would be equally silly to add a liberal to a conservative panel of females IMO. 
I'd like to see it more diverse politically and talk a LOT less about politics.


----------



## Jayne1

I love the political talk and I'm not even American.  

Lisa, Meredith and Joy... they were the best.  I loved Rosie too.  Who in their right mind would think Jenny would be a good addition?  She has nothing of interest to bring to the table.


----------



## sdkitty

LADC_chick said:


> This is interesting. I thought the show was never supposed to be a politcal one in the first place then they brought on Elisabeth and that seemed to change? I've probably only seen about five full hours of The View over the years, but I feel like it wasn't so political before Elisabeth's arrival.


 
I  heard that producer Bill Getty used to sit with Elisabeth and prep her. Not sure if that was because he is of that political persuasion or just to get the controversy.   I couldn't stand her.  With the departure of Joy and Elisabeth, the political bias isn't that obvious IMO .


----------



## Cherrasaki

DC-Cutie said:


> Debbie keeps getting fired from shows. Wonder what her deal is?



Not sure but she seems well suited for these types of shows and does well for a while but then she gets axed.  Haven't heard about her in a while, wonder what she's up too now.


----------



## chowlover2

Cherrasaki said:


> Not sure but she seems well suited for these types of shows and does well for a while but then she gets axed.  Haven't heard about her in a while, wonder what she's up too now.


 I've seen her on OMG! The Insider as of late. She may be a contributor there.

I miss Joy. I've really only watched consistently the last 3 years. I found Elizabeth annoying, but respect her political views. It cracked me up how her kids love President ***** and they drew a pic of him and hung it on their front door. While I am not an Elizabeth fan I respect her for letting her kids do that. I'm a staunch left wing liberal, and I don't know if I could let my kids have a pic of Sarah Palin on my front door!


----------



## LADC_chick

sdkitty said:


> I  heard that producer Bill Getty used to sit with Elisabeth and prep her. Not sure if that was because he is of that political persuasion or just to get the controversy.   I couldn't stand her.  *With the departure of Joy and Elisabeth, the political bias isn't that obvious IMO .*


Maybe that's what I'm remembering. Even though I haven't seen very many shows, I don't remember a lot of people talking about what this panelist said or that panelist said about X political issue because the bias wasn't obvious. Honestly, what I know about Elisabeth is what people would write about her when she'd go off on some rant or tangent. So then I'd watch the clip of whatever she was talking about and the other women reacting to it.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The View always discussed politics, it just seemed a bigger deal because for some reason, someone thought it would be a good idea to add one conservative to a panel of liberals. No way this could end well, would be equally silly to add a liberal to a conservative panel of females IMO.
> *I'd like to see it more diverse politically and talk a LOT less about politics.*


This is a confusing statement. If the wish is for them to talk a lot less about politics, does it really matter what the political lean is of the permanent panelist? Regarding Elisabeth, what I got from the times her breakdowns or outbursts or what have you made it to some blog or website was kind of what sdkitty mentioned above--the theory that the producer was pushing her to say things in order to incite reactions. Perhaps because to the producer reaction = viewers = higher ratings? 

Sadly (or maybe not), I don't think that Elisabeth is all that bright so from what I saw it did always seem like she was regurgitating talking points rather than giving an informed opinion about the topic. She was like the mirror image of Sherri, who I've read isn't all that bright either.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I  heard that producer Bill Getty used to sit with Elisabeth and prep her. Not sure if that was because he is of that political persuasion or just to get the controversy.   I couldn't stand her.  With the departure of Joy and Elisabeth, the political bias isn't that obvious IMO .


According to Rosie, he prepped her and talked in her ear piece, giving her talking points and quick retorts.


----------



## Longchamp

LADC_chick said:


> Maybe that's what I'm remembering. Even though I haven't seen very many shows, I don't remember a lot of people talking about what this panelist said or that panelist said about X political issue because the bias wasn't obvious. Honestly, what I know about Elisabeth is what people would write about her when she'd go off on some rant or tangent. So then I'd watch the clip of whatever she was talking about and the other women reacting to it.
> 
> 
> This is a confusing statement. If the wish is for them to talk a lot less about politics, does it really matter what the political lean is of the permanent panelist? Regarding Elisabeth, what I got from the times her breakdowns or outbursts or what have you made it to some blog or website was kind of what sdkitty mentioned above--the theory that the producer was pushing her to say things in order to incite reactions. Perhaps because to the producer reaction = viewers = higher ratings?
> 
> Sadly (or maybe not), I don't think that Elisabeth is all that bright so from what I saw it did always seem like she was regurgitating talking points rather than giving an informed opinion about the topic. She was like the mirror image of Sherri, who I've read isn't all that bright either.


 
I know Joy never had any breakdowns or  outbursts.   Most of them did on that show x Whoopi, BW and Meredith.

Jenny created a firestorm of misinformation and dangerous, life threatening changes by some mothers that bought her bag of BS.  Unless this chick comes out w/ a retraction or that she was misinformed, made a mistake...I Fu--ed up about vaccinations, no one should let her open her mouth on any venue.


----------



## Swanky

Not confusing. . .  I don't like listening to shrill women scream over one another, mostly about politics.  But I think people's political preferences influence their other ethics and opinions and when you are pretty much all one-sided, there's very little diverse and intelligent differing opinions and discussions.
I'd like less politics, but a more diverse group.



LADC_chick said:


> Maybe that's what I'm remembering. Even though I haven't seen very many shows, I don't remember a lot of people talking about what this panelist said or that panelist said about X political issue because the bias wasn't obvious. Honestly, what I know about Elisabeth is what people would write about her when she'd go off on some rant or tangent. So then I'd watch the clip of whatever she was talking about and the other women reacting to it.
> 
> 
> This is a confusing statement. If the wish is for them to talk a lot less about politics, does it really matter what the political lean is of the permanent panelist? Regarding Elisabeth, what I got from the times her breakdowns or outbursts or what have you made it to some blog or website was kind of what sdkitty mentioned above--the theory that the producer was pushing her to say things in order to incite reactions. Perhaps because to the producer reaction = viewers = higher ratings?
> 
> Sadly (or maybe not), I don't think that Elisabeth is all that bright so from what I saw it did always seem like she was regurgitating talking points rather than giving an informed opinion about the topic. She was like the mirror image of Sherri, who I've read isn't all that bright either.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I've seen her on OMG! The Insider as of late. She may be a contributor there.
> 
> I miss Joy. I've really only watched consistently the last 3 years. I found Elizabeth annoying, but respect her political views. It cracked me up how her kids love President ***** and they drew a pic of him and hung it on their front door. While I am not an Elizabeth fan I respect her for letting her kids do that. I'm a staunch left wing liberal, and I don't know if I could let my kids have a pic of Sarah Palin on my front door!



Hilarious. I didnt know this.







Longchamp said:


> I know Joy never had any breakdowns or  outbursts.   Most of them did on that show x Whoopi, BW and Meredith.
> 
> Jenny created a firestorm of misinformation and dangerous, life threatening changes by some mothers that bought her bag of BS.  Unless this chick comes out w/ a retraction or that she was misinformed, made a mistake...I Fu--ed up about vaccinations, no one should let her open her mouth on any venue.




She doesn't have to retract anything. She has a right to believe the way she wants to and she is NOT the only person (some even in the medical industry) who have the same thoughts on vaccines.


----------



## Longchamp

Ladybug09 said:


> Hilarious. I didnt know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to retract anything. She has a right to believe the way she wants to and she is NOT the only person (some even in the medical industry) who have the same thoughts on vaccines.


 
Oh Lord.  Please quote me one reputable journal or physician that believes the BS about immunizations and autism.

If I tell you that if there was a study with less than 10 participants that ate spinach and got cancer.  Does that prove that spinach causes cancer?  The original study that was done on the probability of autism w/ vaccinations was even more insane than the pseudo one that I just created.

I'm not going to get in a spitting match w/ anyone about this.  But please make a well informed decision before you decide not to immunize your child, not some BS off the internet.

Great NIH article---presented as lit review 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17168158


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> According to Rosie, he prepped her and talked in her ear piece, giving her talking points and quick retorts.


 
That's interesting.  Makes her sound like a ventriloquist's dummy.  I wonder if they do  this for her at Fox too.  Maybe she just gets employment because she's attractive and fits the demographic and then they have her spout what they want.

I will give her credit though for not being a total hater on the President and FLOTUS once he got elected.


----------



## sdkitty

Longchamp said:


> I know Joy never had any breakdowns or outbursts.  Most of them did on that show x Whoopi, BW and Meredith.
> 
> Jenny created a firestorm of misinformation and dangerous, life threatening changes by some mothers that bought her bag of BS. Unless this chick comes out w/ a retraction or that she was misinformed, made a mistake...I Fu--ed up about vaccinations, no one should let her open her mouth on any venue.


 
Jenny had an opinion that most physicians do not agree with on vaccinations.  She may have even influenced some people and done damage.  But as far as I know, she hasn't talked about it since she's been a regular on the show.  So can't that just be something she said in the past that a lot of people don't agree with (including me) and let it go?  Apparently Barbara didn't think it was heinous enough to eliminate her from being on the panel.


----------



## Ladybug09

Longchamp said:


> Oh Lord.  Please quote me one reputable journal or physician that believes the BS about immunizations and autism.
> 
> If I tell you that if there was a study with less than 10 participants that ate spinach and got cancer.  Does that prove that spinach causes cancer?  The original study that was done on the probability of autism w/ vaccinations was even more insane than the pseudo one that I just created.
> 
> I'm not going to get in a spitting match w/ anyone about this.  But please make a well informed decision before you decide not to immunize your child, not some BS off the internet.
> 
> Great NIH article---presented as lit review
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17168158



I'm just saying she has a Right to her opinion the same as you do...whether you or we agree or Not....and no I don't think her opinion of vaccines should affect her job on the View.  They should have thought about that before they hired her.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm just saying she has a Right to her opinion the same as you do...whether you or we agree or Not....and no I don't think her opinion of vaccines should affect her job on the View.  They should have thought about that before they hired her.


 I agree! She hasn't said one word about vaccinations since she has been on the show.


----------



## Swanky

*The View Whoopi Takes Shot at Barbara ... During Heated Test Show*

 *         8/8/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*Rosie O'Donnell* got into a heated showdown over abortion with CNN's *S.E. Cupp* during a 'View' test show taping with *Whoopi Goldberg* ... who ended up taking a thinly-veiled shot at *Barbara Walters*. 

Production sources at *"The View"*  tell us Cupp -- who's vying for the conservative role on the show --  had a "nasty" debate yesterday over the Australian couple making  headlines for asking their surrogate to abort a Down syndrome baby.  

We're told things escalated when Whoopi jumped in and asked Cupp if_ she_  ever had to make a decision about abortion. That shut everyone up  momentarily ... until Rosie chastised Cupp, saying she didn't want  another *Elisabeth Hasselbeck*.

Here's where Babs  comes in. After the taping ... Whoopi -- in front of producers and  several potential replacement hosts -- said she'd been "working with a  cranky 85-year-old woman who's mad about everything for 2 years, and I  need a break."

Hard to tell who Whoopi was really upset with -- Rosie or Cupp -- but the shot at Barbara was undeniable.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz39pgxe2rs


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *The View Whoopi Takes Shot at Barbara ... During Heated Test Show*
> 
> *         8/8/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosie O'Donnell* got into a heated showdown over abortion with CNN's *S.E. Cupp* during a 'View' test show taping with *Whoopi Goldberg* ... who ended up taking a thinly-veiled shot at *Barbara Walters*.
> 
> Production sources at *"The View"*  tell us Cupp -- who's vying for the conservative role on the show --  had a "nasty" debate yesterday over the Australian couple making  headlines for asking their surrogate to abort a Down syndrome baby.
> 
> We're told things escalated when Whoopi jumped in and asked Cupp if_ she_  ever had to make a decision about abortion. That shut everyone up  momentarily ... until Rosie chastised Cupp, saying she didn't want  another *Elisabeth Hasselbeck*.
> 
> Here's where Babs  comes in. After the taping ... Whoopi -- in front of producers and  several potential replacement hosts -- said she'd been "working with a  cranky 85-year-old woman who's mad about everything for 2 years, and I  need a break."
> 
> Hard to tell who Whoopi was really upset with -- Rosie or Cupp -- but the shot at Barbara was undeniable.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz39pgxe2rs


interesting but wonder if this is from a credible source?  I'm glad Rosie is coming back; since Joy left there doesn't seem to be much of a view from the left


----------



## Swanky

TMZ is credible, says someone in production commented.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> interesting but wonder if this is from a credible source?  I'm glad Rosie is coming back; since Joy left there doesn't seem to be much of a view from the left



This sounds like Whoopi. I would not be surprised that she said it and I agree with her. At the end of her tenure, BW was getting annoyed at everything.
However, the same can be say about W. She acts as if she is above it all when in fact she is just one of the other hosts.
I too missed Joy but they need someone younger with the same views, imo.
She could do special guests appearance?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> This sounds like Whoopi. I would not be surprised that she said it and I agree with her. At the end of her tenure, BW was getting annoyed at everything.
> However, the same can be say about W. She acts as if she is above it all when in fact she is just one of the other hosts.
> I too missed Joy but they need someone younger with the same views, imo.
> She could do special guests appearance?




I guess I'd be grouchy too after almost 20 yrs on that show.  Sorry this comment was made public.  I doubt Whoppi would want to hurt Barbara.

clearly they are looking for someone like Elisabeth.....I just hope it's someone more tolerable....McCain's daughter seems reasonable.  And Rosie will be a strong advocate for the left.


----------



## Swanky

I still think it needs to be balanced.  It won't be fair for anyone to come and be the lone conservative voice.  There's no reason it shouldn't be balanced IMO.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I guess I'd be grouchy too after almost 20 yrs on that show.  Sorry this comment was made public.  I doubt Whoppi would want to hurt Barbara.
> 
> clearly they are looking for someone like Elisabeth.....I just hope it's someone more tolerable....McCain's daughter seems reasonable.  And Rosie will be a strong advocate for the left.



Yes, I agree with you that Meghan McCain would be a good addition. Unlike EH, she is actually educated and well versed on the issues.
And she is a great debater.
She might not be conservative enough. She supports gay rights and I think that she might also be pro-choice.
I actually enjoyed Rosie, long running talk shows(to a point) and I thought that she did ok on the view.
I forgot that BW was on for so long. She is actually one heck of a woman and broadcaster but toward the end, it was painful to watch her so diminished.


----------



## Swanky

Lots of **********s are moderate though, supporting gays and such.  That's why I wish there was a bigger platform for them on the View, even just 2 out of the 5.  Putting all liberals vs one very staunch ********** is asking for grief IMO.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lots of **********s are moderate though, supporting gays and such.  That's why I wish there was a bigger platform for them on the View, even just 2 out of the 5.  Putting all liberals vs one very staunch ********** is asking for grief IMO.



Yes. I agree. And it would be also good to have a ********** woman of color. 
And I would rather have an all women team.


----------



## Swanky

Are they considering adding a man or 2?


----------



## chowlover2

Who knows what they are planning? I don't understand why they are giving Rosie so much power. First of all she walked out on them several years back. Second, she had her wh show on Oprah's network last year, and no one watched. Is she still relevant. 

Megan McCain would be a great addition. I also love Sage Steele though she is not a member of the extreme right. I find her fascinating because she and her husband made the conscious decision for her to be the breadwinner in the family. it's a view not usually seen today.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Who knows what they are planning? I don't understand why they are giving Rosie so much power. First of all she walked out on them several years back. Second, she had her wh show on Oprah's network last year, and no one watched. Is she still relevant.
> 
> Megan McCain would be a great addition. I also love Sage Steele though she is not a member of the extreme right. I find her fascinating because she and her husband made the conscious decision for her to be the breadwinner in the family. it's a view not usually seen today.



Did Sage test for the show?
Rosie is a powerhouse but was a bad match for the OWN network, imo.
It is becoming a sophisticated version of BET, imo.
I am  against a man joining this show.
And while I enjoyed Cantone from time to time. He is a buffoon imo and bring nothing interesting at all.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Did Sage test for the show?
> Rosie is a powerhouse but was a bad match for the OWN network, imo.
> It is becoming a sophisticated version of BET, imo.
> I am against a man joining this show.
> And while I enjoyed Cantone from time to time. He is a buffoon imo and bring nothing interesting at all.


 Agree with all of the above. Yes, Sage has co-hosted, and word is she is in the running. I love her!


----------



## Swanky

Oh my. . . 2 Rosies? No thanks! lol!  It's not going to be balanced at all, I'd consider watching it one day if it ever is.

*PEREZ, WALLACE JOIN 'THE VIEW'
*

NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Actress Rosie Perez and ********** media operative Nicolle Wallace are joining ABC's daytime chat show, "The View."

The network said Wednesday that the two will join Whoopi Goldberg and Rosie O'Donnell on the panel for the show's new season, beginning Sept. 15.

Goldberg is the only holdover on the program, where creator Barbara Walters retired from an onscreen role this spring and longtime producer Bill Geddie left after learning a new offscreen boss was taking over.

Perez is an actress and choreographer who has appeared in the movies "Do the Right Thing" and "Fearless." Wallace, a political analyst for MSNBC, was communications chief for President George W. Bush's reelection campaign and was an adviser on John McCain's 2008 campaign.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/perez-wallace-join-view


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm sorry, I don't think I could tolerate Rosie Perez for 60 minutes conducting interviews and having debates with the other members of the panel.  She's cute in movies, but gets on my nerves after a while.  I can't believe she was the best person they could come up with!  While I don't consider myself a "fan" of Jenni McCarthy, I like her and actually enjoyed her on The View.  I know a lot of people didn't care for her, but I think she was a far better fit than Rosie Perez.  I am really scratching my head at that choice.


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:


> I'm sorry, I don't think I could tolerate Rosie Perez for 60 minutes conducting interviews and having debates with the other members of the panel.  She's cute in movies, but gets on my nerves after a while.  I can't believe she was the best person they could come up with!  While I don't consider myself a "fan" of Jenni McCarthy, I like her and actually enjoyed her on The View.  I know a lot of people didn't care for her, but I think she was a far better fit than Rosie Perez.  I am really scratching my head at that choice.




I'm scratching my head as well. Right now, I think I am going to be freeing up some time up on my DVR.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Sassys

Rosie Perez? Uh, okay. Good luck with her and O'Donnell getting along. She will bring out the Brooklyn in 10 seconds flat on O'Donnell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rosie Perez?? What were they thinking??

This is not a good mix & will be interesting how long it takes RO'D to squash RP..


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> Rosie Perez?? What were they thinking??
> 
> This is not a good mix & will *be interesting how long it takes RO'D to squash RP.*.



You mean the other way around. I have met Rosie P and trust, she is not one to fcuk with.


----------



## chowlover2

Don't leave us hanging Sassys, spill the tea!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You mean the other way around. I have met Rosie P and trust, she is not one to fcuk with.


 Don't leave us hanging Sassys, spill the tea!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Don't leave us hanging Sassys, spill the tea!



No tea, met her through work. Spent enough hours with her to know, she has a "I will not take any smack from you" attitude.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> No tea, met her through work. Spent enough hours with her to know, she has a "I will not take any smack from you" attitude.


 The season maybe interesting after all!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> The season maybe interesting after all!



Rosie has been through a lot of sh$t. She is a lady, but don't cross her... If she doesn't like something, she WILL let you know. 

Me thinks, they will tame her a lot. Boggles my mind why they picked her, if the other Rosie has say on who got the job. In the beginning she might bite her tongue to save face like Whoppi.


----------



## sdkitty

I can't see Rosie Perez on there either
It seems their priority was to try to balance out the group as far as race, ethnic origin, political views - maybe at the expense of having the most interesting or most watchable women


I think The View has jumped the shark


----------



## chowlover2

I think it may have been a better idea to pull the plug when Barbara retired. It hasn't been the same since she left. Maybe they can talk Diane Sawyer out of retirement, it would be a sweet gig. Then it might be interesting...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I think it may have been a better idea to pull the plug when Barbara retired. It hasn't been the same since she left. Maybe they can talk Diane Sawyer out of retirement, it would be a sweet gig. Then it might be interesting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


I think Diane Sawyer is too classy for this show.  I'd be sad for her if she went there.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I think Diane Sawyer is too classy for this show.  I'd be sad for her if she went there.




Yes, I am inclined to agree, but they need a woman of substance. A female journalist of some sort. IMO.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I am inclined to agree, but they need a woman of substance. A female journalist of some sort. IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


I agree.  The best time was when they had Meredith  and Lisa Ling.  But it's sad to see how much that group declined.
It seems like the new group will have someone with substance on the right but where's the substance on the left or in the middle?  
Rosie O'Donnell?  Certainly not the other Rosie?  


I really like Diane Sawyer and I think she's way too good for this show.  Sorry to say.


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> I can't see Rosie Perez on there either
> It seems their priority was to try to balance out the group as far as race, ethnic origin, *political views*


Interesting. . . you think?  Who else besides the new conservative is also conservative?

I think it should be 50/50 personally.


----------



## tweezer

I for one am THRILLED that Rosie O'Donnell is back! She's bright, passionate about what she believes in...loved her stance on the Columbine shootings back when she had her talk show. An advocate for children's rights, also her involvement and dedication to providing free music and dance to NY's public school's. Even with her open and at times very verbal opposition to the Iraq war she contributed SEVERAL hundred thousands of her own money to help for rehabilitation therapies to vets who have lost limbs in both Iraq and Afghanistan. She has spent over $100 million of her own money to numerous charities. As far as Rosie Perez joining the cast.. meh..not so much.


----------



## KatsBags

tweezer said:


> I for one am THRILLED that Rosie O'Donnell is back! She's bright, passionate about what she believes in...loved her stance on the Columbine shootings back when she had her talk show. An advocate for children's rights, also her involvement and dedication to providing free music and dance to NY's public school's. Even with her open and at times very verbal opposition to the Iraq war she contributed SEVERAL hundred thousands of her own money to help for rehabilitation therapies to vets who have lost limbs in both Iraq and Afghanistan. She has spent over $100 million of her own money to numerous charities. As far as *Rosie Perez joining the cast.. meh..not so much*.



Completely agree with everything you said... including the bolded.


----------



## Sassys

New setup looks stupid.


----------



## iluvmybags

Anyone watch this morning?  I found Rosie Perez annoying as heck by her second sentence!  Talk about someone who is full of themselves! No wonder I haven't seen her in anything recently.  I did find the tribute to Joan Rivers at the end very touching and sweet.  Kristin Chenoweth has got such a beautiful voice and what a great song (I also love her hair in that darker shade - she looks fantastic!), and I loved watching all those clips from Joan's visits to the show.  It was an honor that the three of them allowed us a peek into their memories and their goodbyes to a dear friend.  Can't say much about the rest of the show - I watched the beginning and the end.  Nothing in the first 10 minutes made me want to keep watching, so I didn't.  Did Whoopi say anything about Robin Williams?


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Interesting. . . you think?  Who else besides the new conservative is also conservative?
> 
> I think it should be 50/50 personally.


I don't know Rosie Perez's political views.  Whoppi may be a liberal but I don't think she expresses a liberal bias most of the time.  Rosie is liberal and if this new conservative is as vocal as Elisabeth I think there will be more than enough noise from that side.


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone watch this morning?  I found Rosie Perez annoying as heck by her second sentence!  Talk about someone who is full of themselves! No wonder I haven't seen her in anything recently.  I did find the tribute to Joan Rivers at the end very touching and sweet.  Kristin Chenoweth has got such a beautiful voice and what a great song (I also love her hair in that darker shade - she looks fantastic!), and I loved watching all those clips from Joan's visits to the show.  It was an honor that the three of them allowed us a peek into their memories and their goodbyes to a dear friend.  Can't say much about the rest of the show - I watched the beginning and the end.  Nothing in the first 10 minutes made me want to keep watching, so I didn't.  Did Whoopi say anything about Robin Williams?


I didn't see.  Hopefully they've stopped that dancing in their chairs at the beginning?
I read somewhere that the thinking is celeb guests are not so important.  That probably means more chatting about their views.  I think this show has probably jumped the shark.


----------



## chowlover2

I watched, it reminded me of the first day of school, nothing much going on and everyone on their best behavior. I think Nicole my turn out to be an interesting choice. Brainy. Not so impressed with Rosie Perez, but it's too early to tell. I felt like Rosie O was really holding back. 

I liked the attribute to Joan, and Kristin singing was the highlight, I cried. 

I am curious about a Robin Williams, maybe Tuesday? Or maybe not at all? Not a clue, I expected something because of Whoppi and Rosie working with him. Did Rosie P ever work with Robin?



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe it's because Whoopie is wearing such high heels but those chairs look really short.


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone watch this morning?  I found Rosie Perez annoying as heck by her second sentence!  Talk about someone who is full of themselves! No wonder I haven't seen her in anything recently.  I did find the tribute to Joan Rivers at the end very touching and sweet.  Kristin Chenoweth has got such a beautiful voice and what a great song (I also love her hair in that darker shade - she looks fantastic!), and I loved watching all those clips from Joan's visits to the show.  It was an honor that the three of them allowed us a peek into their memories and their goodbyes to a dear friend.  Can't say much about the rest of the show - I watched the beginning and the end.  Nothing in the first 10 minutes made me want to keep watching, so I didn't.  Did Whoopi say anything about Robin Williams?


I watched second day.  Kind of boring.  I didn't find Rosie Perez particularly annoying.  Rosie O'Donnell isn't warmed up yet, I'm thinking.
The new conservative one is kind of annoying to me but hopefully she will be less strident than Hasselbeck. 
 Personally, I don't care that much what they all think about politics and current events.  I'd just as soon have more focus on entertainment, fashion, etc.  If I want info on world or national events, there are better sources.


----------



## chowlover2

Rosie O looks like she is holding back. It should be interesting when she doesn't.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ophousewife

Watched yesterday's episode.  Not liking Rosie P or the new conservative (Nicole?)  The new setup is just awkward, it's like the ladies are in this pit and the audience is waiting for a fight or something.  No likey.  I will forever be happy that they got rid of Sherri though, that was a move they needed to make a long time ago.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not enjoying the new panel nor the new set..

I don't feel any synergy among them at all


----------



## sdkitty

ophousewife said:


> Watched yesterday's episode.  Not liking Rosie P or the new conservative (Nicole?)  The new setup is just awkward, it's like the ladies are in this pit and the audience is waiting for a fight or something.  No likey.  I will forever be happy that they got rid of Sherri though, that was a move they needed to make a long time ago.


agree about Sheri!


----------



## ophousewife

The View is on next here and I'll be sort of watching.  I don't give it my full attention thanks to my 8 month old.  I'm really hoping that today's episode is less heavy on the politics.  Boring.  Lol.  I know I should care, but I just don't.


----------



## iluvmybags

Saw a commercial today - I will watch THE VIEW tomorrow because Billy Crystal is going to be on and he and Whoopi are going to pay tribute to Robin Williams.  I don't know if its the whole hour - it sounded like it would be - but it could just be a short segment to draw in viewers for the rest of the hour.


----------



## Swanky

Ok, brace yourselves. . .  you'll never believe this! lol 


*EXCLUSIVE: 'I'm so sick of your s***!' Tempers explode on The View as Whoopi and Rosie O'Donnell come to blows during a commercial break  - in front of the studio audience*



*Rosie O'Donnell took the mic and aired her grievances with Whoopi Goldberg about her 'on-air snub'*
*Whoopi warned Rosie to leave it alone - but she wouldn't *
*Even before The View debuted, Rosie let everyone know she's top dog even though Whoopi is the official moderator of the show*
*Whoopi told her, 'I'm moderating and that's how it's going to be, so work with me babe!*
A nasty showdown erupted on the set of The View last Thursday when the show's moderator Whoopi Goldberg and co-host Rosie O'Donnell got into a heated spat in front of the studio audience.
Rosie was upset because Whoopi cut her off on a 'Hot Topic' subject that O'Donnell indicated she was passionate about backstage before the show. The segment ran out of time and Whoopi had to cut to a commercial, a show insider tells MailOnline exclusively.
The 'Hot Topic' was on spanking and the segment was running along, so producers told Whoopi it was time to go to commercial break in her ear. Rosie refuses to wear an ISD monitor in her ear so the control room is unable to speak to her. 






 



 
Showdown: Rosie O'Donnell took it personally when The View's moderator Whoopi Goldberg cut her off from a 'Hot Topic" on spanking being discussed on the show







Hug it out: Looks can be deceiving, especially between Rosie and Whoopi. Show sources say there's no love lost between the co-hosts

Whoopi told her that if you had an ear monitor, you would know what was going on. When Whoopi did the abrupt cut to commercial, that's when Rosie let loose.
'As soon as they went to commercial break, Rosie took the handheld microphone that they use to engage the audience,' explains the insider.  

'Instead of talking to the crowd, Rosie spoke directly to Whoopi in the mic that she "hurt my feelings," and that she was "very upset by it" and "didn't appreciate" what Whoopi had done.'
Standing to the side without a microphone, Whoopi responded by saying: 'This isn't the time for this Rosie.'
Instead of moving on, O'Donnell continued to gripe openly in front of the audience in the microphone about what she perceived as an on-air snub.
'Well I just don't appreciate you saying that you were going to do something and not doing it. It makes me upset and I just don't want to have to go through this,' O'Donnell continued.
Goldberg, looking annoyed, shot back: 'I said this was not the time Rosie.'
Not phased by the Oscar winner's petition to leave matters alone until after the show, the 52-year-old comedienne continued to vent about Whoopi's actions.
The View moderator then fired back to Rosie: 'F*** it, I told you to leave it alone and you just don't want to listen. If you want to go there Rosie, I will dammit. I'm really sick of your s***!'
A hush fell over the studio.





Love you, mean it? Rosie O'Donnell and newbies Rosie Perez (left of Rosie) and Nicolle Wallace put their hands together for returning Whoopi in the season premier. But show insiders say Rosie wants to rule the roost as moderator

'At this point, you could've heard a pin drop. It was like everything came to a standstill and Rosie finally backed down,' the source explained.
New co-host Rosie Perez then jumped up and made light of the moment, ending the quiet that had fallen over the room.
'Oh s***, Twitter is going to be off the hook now,' Perez quipped, causing the crowd to laugh. 'They're about to get it,' she continued.
Producers hurried over to the two ladies with notes and information regarding the next segment and when the show returned live, it was as though nothing had gone wrong.
Relations between Rosie and Whoopi behind the scenes at The View have been tense since the beginning of the season, as sources believe that O'Donnell really wants to be in her old moderator role and is having a hard time playing second fiddle to Goldberg. 
Additionally, Goldberg has begged ABC to terminate her contract with the network and pay her the remaining $10 million on her deal to go home, as she hates working on the show now, particularly with all of the changes.





Kiss and make up:  After Rosie and Whoopi's heated exchange, 'you could've heard a pin drop,' said a show insider. 'It was like everything came to a standstill and Rosie finally backed down,' the source explained

Sources at The View tell MailOnline that Rosie has been a terror from the get-go, only allowing the three new executive producers and co-hosts; Whoopi and newcomers Rosie Perez and Nicolle Wallace, to communicate with her and making it clear to everyone in earshot, she's literally running the show.
'She has a definitive view of how she would like the show to go and wants everyone else to fall in line,' said a show insider.
When Rosie and new co-host Nicole Wallace did a test show with two fill-in hosts in an effort to build chemistry. Neither Rosie Perez or Whoopi were present.
Despite the fact that Whoopi is the regular moderator for the show, leading the discussion, Rosie took charge of the test show with Nicole.
'It was almost as though she was rehearsing for when she eventually takes over as moderator. It's clear that she would have preferred being in that capacity as she was before,' offered the source.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cial-break-studio-audience.html#ixzz3EjXbhnrn


----------



## Ladybug09

Rosie OD is a big bully, and they should have never brought her back. She always wants to control the situation, and Whoopi is not going to let her walk all over her.

Would have loved to have been in that audience.


----------



## sdkitty

I'd take this news with a grain of salt
As far as Whoppi being tired of hosting the show, I wouldn't blame her if she was.  She can always leave without her $10 mil payoff if she really wants to.
I've said it before - I think this show has jumped the shark.


----------



## chowlover2

I honestly don't know why they brought Rosie O'Donnell back to begin with. I would have much preferred 3 new co-hosts.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Swanky

*EXCLUSIVE: The beginning of the end for Rosie and Whoopi as ABC  considers abandoning The View and extending Good Morning America as  infighting grows and ratings plunge*



*The long-running talk show could end after this season*
*Behind-the-scenes clashes between Rosie O'Donnell and Whoopi Goldberg and even Rosie Perez have created a bad vibe on the set*
*ABC may extend Good Morning America and bring back Good Afternoon America*
*Rosie has a one year-contract that ends this season *
*Whoopi is the winner no matter what -  she has one more year remaining on her 'pay or play' contract even if the show ends *
  
The View is dimming at the show that Barbara Walters built.
Network  insiders tell Daily Mail Online that the long-running talk show could  end after this season, amid struggling ratings and infighting among the  talk show hosts.
Currently  in its eighteenth season, the show created by retired TV journalist  Barbara Walters is suffering some of its lowest ratings ever with its  new team of Whoopi Goldberg, Rosie O'Donnell, Nicolle Wallace and Rosie  Perez. 
Now  under the umbrella of ABC News, the network is considering the  possibility of ending the show and replacing it with an extended version  of 'Good Morning America.'
'The  brass at ABC feels like they've tried to do everything possible to  breathe new life into this show,' said the insider. They moved it from  ABC Entertainment Daytime to the ABC News division, that was having so  much success with Good Morning America.









 
Is this it?   Network insiders tell Daily Mail Online that the long-running talk  show could end after this season, amid struggling ratings and infighting  among the talk show hosts - particularly Whoopi and Rosie





 
Promises, promises: The new season of The View with Whoopi, Nicolle Wallace, Rose Perez and Rosie O started off with high hopes

              'It's racist and stupid' Whoopi and Rosie's screaming match



 
But in spite of the changes, nothing seems to be helping the sluggish ratings for the show.
'They're ready to abandon ship at this point,' the source told Daily Mail Online.
When contacted by Daily Mail Online, a show spokesperson denied any plan by ABC to end the show.
ABC  News is winning in the morning show wars with GMA and the network hoped  that the magic of that team could rub off on The View. Despite multiple  changes to the set, a new show introduction, a shift to softer topics  and adding guest co-hosts to the show, ratings still have still  declined.
'ABC  feels it's exhausted their options with The View and now it's time to  expand the existing franchise, GMA. They feel that since GMA is already  beating NBC's Today during the first two hours of the broadcast, why not  extend the morning broadcast,' the insider revealed.
In  2012, following the cancellation of talk show The Revolution, ABC  launched a test show called Good Afternoon America, the network's first  extension of GMA. The temporary summer series hosted by Lara Spencer and  former GMA anchor Josh Elliott performed well in the ratings for ABC  and the network said then that it would consider bringing it back.
'The  idea to bring back Good Afternoon America is something that's strongly  being considered. They believe the success of GMA could carry over right  into that 11am slot that The View currently holds,' another insider  said.










GMA  squared: Lara Spencer and former GMA anchor Josh Elliott performed  strong in the ratings for ABC when they tested Good Afternoon America  and the network said then that it would consider bringing it back.










There's  internal talk that ABC would use one of the newer GMA contributors Ryan  Smith (left)or T.J. Holmes as her co-anchor on the re-launched show.

Spencer,  who previously hosted the news magazine series The Insider, has been  itching to do that show again because she likes the pop culture-oriented  format. 
There's  internal talk that ABC would use one of the newer GMA contributors Ryan  Smith or T.J. Holmes as her co-anchor on the re-launched show.
'They  plan on shooting some test shows in the coming weeks to freshen up the  Good Afternoon America concept. They plan to shoot a few pilot episodes  following GMA going off air and retooling the show just in case they  need to have it ready for a late summer launch,' the source revealed.
Canceling  The View would be costly for ABC, as Goldberg has one more year  remaining on her contract and her pay-or-play agreement would require  she be compensated her $5 million a year salary whether the show aired  or not. 

O'Donnell  only signed a one-year deal to return for $4 million. Perez and Wallace  have three-year contracts for $400,000; however they wouldn't have to  be compensated if the show ended.
'Whoopi  is the winner either way. She's wanted out of this contract for years  and begged to be let go during the show overhaul last summer. To get  paid to just go home would make her very happy,' the source offered.
The  View launched in 1997 and became successful in the 11am time slot on  ABC, a time period that no other morning show had been able to perform  well in. 
The show originated with Walters, Meredith Vieira, Star Jones, Joy Behar and Debbie Matenopoulos.
It  went on to have Sherri Shepherd, Elisabeth Hasselbeck, Lisa Ling and  Jenny McCarthy join the panel series. O'Donnell signed on to moderate  the show in 2006, but departed the show after a heated on-air  altercation with Hasselbeck in 2007.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hting-grows-ratings-plunge.html#ixzz3Ok9PJUeq
​


----------



## iluvmybags

They should have pulled the plug on The View, replaced it with The Chew, and left All my Children and One Life to Live alone. I'd bet anything ABC would have had the leading daytime lineup had they done that!  They got no one else to blame for the hole they've dug themselves into


----------



## sdkitty

I think The View has run it's course.  I don't watch as often and when I do watch, I find myself saying "who cares what you all think....bring on a guest"
Ironically, I prefer Nicole to that awful Elisabeth.  And I'm glad Sheri is gone.  I don't mind Rosie O.  I think it's the format and I don't find Whoopi to be a strong moderator.  I know she's won an Oscar, Emmy, etc, supposedly everyone loves her.  But sitting in that seat, I don't think she can hold a candle to Meredith Viera.

That being said, I'm not a fan of Lara Spencer either.   She's kind of chirpy or something.


----------



## Swanky

Hate it/  I'd totally be there if they were balanced but the women screeching over each other is completely obnoxious.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hate it/  I'd totally be there if they were balanced but the women screeching over each other is completely obnoxious.


at least Nicole is not nearly as screechy as Elisabeth.  And she actually has some knowledge.  I just think it's become boring. I'm not really interested in what they think.  I suppose if you reduced it to Nicole and Rosie O, you'd have two opposing points of view but still......who cares?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Stick a fork in it, it's done.


----------



## xikry5talix

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/rosie-perez-leaving-the-view-host-abc-show-1201405379/

Rosie Perez Leaving The View?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

xikry5talix said:


> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/rosie-perez-leaving-the-view-host-abc-show-1201405379/
> 
> Rosie Perez Leaving The View?



I'm hearing rumours the whole show is about to be axed and Good Morning America will have an additional hour added to make up for it.


----------



## chowlover2

I read Rosie P was axed, and they were auditioning Naya Riviera as a replacement. Then I heard the are going to give the show the ax and bring back Good Afternoon America. Seems Lara is itching to do pop culture again ( since she used to be on The Insider ), but no idea who her co-host might be as Josh Elliott left for NBC.


----------



## iluvmybags

My TV was tuned to ABC when The View came on this morning.  Whoopi and Rosie Perez weren't there, but Barbara Walters and Mario Cantone were sitting in.  Rosie O was acting as moderator.  Its was probably the most laid back, watchable show I've seen in quite a while (although I turned it off less than 20 minutes in, so I don't know how the rest of the show went)


----------



## Docjeun

Off topic a little, have you seen "The Talk"?
They make the ladies from the view look like Nuclear Scientists.


----------



## iluvmybags

Trulyadiva said:


> Off topic a little, have you seen "The Talk"?
> They make the ladies from the view look like Nuclear Scientists.



I've actually watched The Talk (it comes on after B&B and I have an hour to waste before GH starts!) I don't think its horrible, but I don't particularly care for any of them (especially Sherry!  I find her to be so annoying and hammy!) One thing I've noticed is that they all take turns talking about their "hot topics" - Julie Chen will start a discussion and one of them will speak about it, and then one by one they all offer their two cents (usually with the audience politely applauding after each one).  Much better than all of them talking & screaming over one another.


----------



## Docjeun

iluvmybags said:


> I've actually watched The Talk (it comes on after B&B and I have an hour to waste before GH starts!) I don't think its horrible, but I don't particularly care for any of them (especially Sherry!  I find her to be so annoying and hammy!) One thing I've noticed is that they all take turns talking about their "hot topics" - Julie Chen will start a discussion and one of them will speak about it, and then one by one they all offer their two cents (usually with the audience politely applauding after each one).  Much better than all of them talking & screaming over one another.


Well I did watch them occasionally and then one day I thought to myself why am I watching this when I can't stand any of them!  I think Aisha bothers me the most, she is such a no it all and doesn't know anything and they let her talk to much imo.  Sheryl is just there for the laughs and I don't think she's funny in the least.


----------



## chowlover2

I just heard Rosie O'Donnell has quit The View. I did not see that coming. I do think she has given us a watered down version of herself this season. I didn't watch all the time when she was on several years back ( was working ), but she certainly seemed more opinionated. Her reasons for leaving is that the show takes too much time, which has caused problems with her partner of 3 yrs. it sounds as if they are going to divorce. Also no time for the 5kids at home. Very interesting.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I just heard Rosie O'Donnell has quit The View. I did not see that coming. I do think she has given us a watered down version of herself this season. I didn't watch all the time when she was on several years back ( was working ), but she certainly seemed more opinionated. Her reasons for leaving is that the show takes too much time, which has caused problems with her partner of 3 yrs. it sounds as if they are going to divorce. Also no time for the 5kids at home. Very interesting.


so Rosie O'Donnell is leaving to spend more time with her family and getting a divorce.  And Rosie Perez is staying for now because ABC wanted to avoid a situation like NBC had when Ann Curry was fired.

Wonder what's next.  This show has just gotten boring to me.


----------



## bhalpop

With Rosie O leaving, This show will become completely unwatchable. It nearly is now. I do not care for Rosie P, she makes my skin crawl. Whoopie has turned into a know it all, it's my way or just shut up already. Rosie and Nicole are the only ones who are okay. Nicole is not strong enough to carry the whole show and no one springs to mind who can replace Rosie O and make this show watchable. I admit I quit watching after Joy left but I've watched a few minutes here and there, lately. I'll go back to being a non watcher again.


----------



## sdkitty

bhalpop said:


> With Rosie O leaving, This show will become completely unwatchable. It nearly is now. I do not care for Rosie P, she makes my skin crawl. Whoopie has turned into a know it all, it's my way or just shut up already. Rosie and Nicole are the only ones who are okay. Nicole is not strong enough to carry the whole show and no one springs to mind who can replace Rosie O and make this show watchable. I admit I quit watching after Joy left but I've watched a few minutes here and there, lately. I'll go back to being a non watcher again.


Whoppi and Rosie P don't bother me that much but I don't think they have that much that's interesting to say either.
and what's with the new intro when the show starts "Whoppi" without her last name?
At the age of 60+ she decides to be a one-name person (ala Madonna or Cher)?
Strikes me as maybe an ego thing.  But I don't even know if it was her idea.


----------



## Swanky

The irony. . .


*EXCLUSIVE: 'Kiss my a**!' Rosie Perez QUITS The View early in heated  spat with ABC execs after being forced to apologize over her anger at  Kelly Osbourne's racist Latino remark*



*During a Hot Topics segment about Donald *****'s poll numbers with Latinos, Kelly Osbourne infuriated Rosie Perez *
*Kelly asked: 'If you kick every Latino out of this country, then who is going to be cleaning your toilet, Donald *****?'*
*She then became hysterical during a commercial break and wept over fears she'll now be seen as a racist*
*ABC execs cornered Rosie during the break and demanded she apologize to Kelly in the last segment of the live broadcast*
*At  the end of the show, Rosie bolted to her dressing room and had no  further interaction with Kelly, a source told Daily Mail Online*
*ABC execs argued with Rosie and forced her to tweet an apology to Kelly*
*Rosie** declared she was done with this f****** show' and told the executives 'kiss my a**' before storming out*
*She did not show up for Thursday and Friday's live broadcasts*
Rosie  Perez canceled her last appearances on The View after being forced to  apologize to Kelly Osbourne for her anger at her co-star's racist remark  about Latinos, Daily Mail Online can reveal exclusively today.
Rosie  refused to turn up for her two, final live shows last week and skipped  several, pre-taped appearances after having an intense blow-up with ABC  executives over Kelly's on-air comment.
Kelly,  30, caused outrage after asking: 'If you kick every Latino out of this  country, then who is going to be cleaning your toilet, Donald *****?'  during a Hot Topics segment about Donald *****'s poll numbers within the  community last Tuesday. 
A  silence fell over the studio audience as other co-hosts were clearly  taken aback. After a pause, Rosie, who has Puerto Rican heritage,  mumbled: 'Oh, that's not... oh, no!' and shook her head in disbelief.






Outraged: The View host Rosie Perez,  whose parents came to the U.S. from Puerto Rico, criticized co-host  Kelly Osbourne live-on air for her racist remark about Latinos last  week. Daily Mail Online can reveal today that Rosie was then forced to  apologize by ABC execs, leading to her to pull out out of two final live  broadcasts






'If you  kick every Latino out of this country, then who is going to be cleaning  your toilet Donald *****?' Kelly said last Tuesday, before quickly  realizing her insensitive mistake

                         Kelly Osbourne backpedals after off-colored comment on *****

The View's Raven-Symone then told Kelly: 'There's more jobs than that he can use them for.'
Sensing  things were tense, The Fashion Police host attempted to clarify: 'In a  sense, you know what I mean? In L.A. they always...' But before she  could finish, Rosie had calmed enough to finally check her.
'Latinos are not the only people doing that,' explained Rosie, looking straight at Kelly.
Kelly  backtracked and tried to elaborate. 'I didn't mean it like that! Come  on, I would never mean it like that. I'm not part of this argument," she  contested.
As  the tension built, moderator Whoopi Goldberg stepped back in and tried  to take control of the segment, before ultimately going to commercial  break.
When  the cameras cut away, the daughter of rock legend Ozzy Osbourne and The  Talk co-host Sharon Osbourne burst into tears. 'Everyone is going to  think I'm racist. I can't believe this,' she cried, as producers of the  show and her personal handlers ran to her side.
At  the time, ABC execs cornered Rosie during the break and demanded she  apologize to Kelly in the last segment of the live broadcast, a source  told Daily Mail Online. 
The  show resumed and the topic wasn't addressed again until the end of the  show. During the last segment, Rosie started with: 'I want to apologize  to this young woman once again for being very sensitive.'
Kelly asked: 'Why? You had every right.'
Rosie  continued: 'Kelly Osbourne is on our side and I was sensitive and my  disdain should go to only Donald *****. Sorry darling.'
Kelly hugged her and said: 'No need to apologize to me, I love you Rosie!'
At the end of the show, Rosie, 50, bolted to her dressing room and had no further interaction with Kelly, who broke down.
Daily  Mail Online has learned that ABC executives then gathered in Rosie's   room  and demanded that she tweet an apology to her co-star.
She told them: 'I've already done more than enough by apologizing on air,' before a loud argument took place.






The  source added: 'She and the ABC executives had it out. She was yelling  at them at the top of her lungs that their demands were disrespectful. 
'They  were telling her that she better do exactly as they said. It was an  ugly scene and Rosie was crying uncontrollably and outraged.'
Rosie  posted a tweet on her official account, which read: 'My apologies  @KellyOsbourne, I took your point wrong-#***** #Latinos. My bad. Your  heart is so pure & righteous. I adore you. @TheView.'
After  the Twitter post, Rosie then declared that she was done with this  f****** show' and told the executives 'to kiss her a**' before storming  out of the building and vowing never to return to 'this s***hole of a  place!'
Perez had announced last month that she was leaving the show.  
But by bowing to ABC's demands and apologizing to Kelly last week, the presenter appeared to infuriate the Latino community.
Her  Twitter account was flooded with backlash after she backtracked on her  on-air stance as many followers asked The View star, 'why are you  apologizing?'
The following day, the 50-year-old took to Twitter to clarify her apology in a series of posts.

She  wrote: 'I tweeted at #KellyOsbourne in an effort to help keep her from  spiraling after her unfortunate comment. I went overboard with my  apology- #mybad. But I don't apologize for speaking up and calling her  on it-mistake or not, it was offensive. And please don't ever question  my support for mi gente... Ever.'
But Rosie had nothing to lose with her explosive exit from The View, according to the source.
 'ABC had already fired her technically when they didn't renew her contract. She had nothing left to lose by not coming back.
'She  may have missed a few days pay, but to walk away with her dignity is  likely far more important for Rosie in this situation.'
ABC  appeared to be working hard to erase the uncomfortable incident from  viewers' memories. The episode has been taken down from the network's  website and removed from streaming service Hulu. Several clips of the  show also have been removed from YouTube.
Rosie  was not part of a taped show which aired on Monday with Whoopi  Goldberg, Michelle Collins, Raven-Symone and Nicolle Wallace.
The  dramatic end to her tenure on The View ends perhaps the most turbulent  and tumultuous season in the history of the troubled talk show since it  was created by Barbara Walters 18 years ago.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rne-s-racist-Latino-remark.html#ixzz3iW1MF9kO
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

Now, that's my Rosie. would have been better if she quit BEFORE the apology.


----------



## Swanky

*The View Announces More Host Turnover and the Return of Joy Behar *







By Lou Rocco/Getty Images 

It&#8217;s been a tumultuous summer over at _The View_. In July, *Rosie Perez* announced she would be leaving, while frequent guest co-host, and VF.com contributor,  *Michelle Collins* was hired on full-time. Then, earlier this month, *Nicolle Wallace* announced she was exiting after less than a year on-air. But now, according to an ABC announcement, the lineup appears to be set, and come fall *Whoopi Goldberg* will moderate a panel that includes Collins, *Raven-Symoné*, returning veteran *Joy Behar*, and newcomers *Candace Cameron Bure*, and *Paula Faris.* 
  While Bure and Faris have been in negotiations for a while, the news of Behar&#8217;s return is a true surprise. The comedian left _The View_ back in 2013 after 16 years on the show, saying,  &#8220;It seemed like the right time . . . You reach a point when you say to  yourself, &#8217;Do I want to keep doing this?&#8217; There are other things on my  plate I want to do&#8212;I&#8217;ve been writing a play, I&#8217;ve been neglecting my  standup.&#8221; 
  But Behar said in a statement today that she&#8217;s &#8220;looking forward to sticking my two cents into the hot topics, especially now that *Hillary [*******]* and the *Donald [*****]* are in the spotlight.&#8221; Back in 2013, Behar told *Jay Leno* about her feud with the former host of _The Apprentice._  &#8220;I got in trouble a lot. I mean, people don&#8217;t know how much trouble I  got into.&#8221; She then went on to read a letter purportedly from *****&#8217;s  staff: &#8220;***** is livid about the comment Joy made on air yesterday. He  does not wear a wig. She can come over to the office and pull it and see  for herself that it won&#8217;t come off. People over there need to check  their facts before running their mouths.&#8221; So, clearly, the opportunity  to needle ***** was too good for Behar to pass up. 
  And there&#8217;s no doubt, after so many years of watching her host, what  role Behar will fill on the panel. As for the two new additions, _Good Morning America_&#8217;s Paula Faris will likely fill the &#8220;journalist spot&#8221; left absent by Wallace and *Barbara Walters.* Meanwhile Candace Cameron Bure&#8212;lately of _Fuller House_ fame&#8212;has likely been chosen for her more conservative viewpoints and will bring the balance and controversial spark _The View_ has always courted with hosts like Wallace and *Elisabeth Hasselbeck.* When Bure played guest host on _The View_ earlier this summer, a clip of her defending an Oregon bakery for refusing to bake a cake for a lesbian wedding went viral. 


     But both Bure and Faris will be keeping their current jobs on _Fuller House_ and _Good Morning America Weekend,_ respectively, so _The View_ will fill in their occasionally vacant chairs with guest contributors like former host *Sherri Shepherd*, _Top Chef&#8217;s_ *Padma Lakshmi*, _What Not to Wear&#8217;s_ *Stacy London*, ********** strategist *Ana Navarro*, and actress-model *Molly Sims*.
  It&#8217;s been a little over a year since Barbara Walters retired, and ever since, _The View_ has been caught in a game of musical chairs with big names like *Jenny McCarthy* and *Rosie O&#8217;Donnell*  struggling to fill the Walters vacuum. All this changeover has played  out in front of the camera, while behind-the-scenes reports of  in-fighting and, reportedly, a &#8220;very frustrated&#8221; Walters have surfaced. Walters was all optimism in a statement about the brand-new lineup saying, &#8220;As _The View_  embarks on a remarkable 19th season, I am extremely proud to see the  legacy of smart and diverse women engaging in entertaining and  thought-provoking conversation continue.&#8221; We&#8217;ll see if her optimism is  warranted and whether _The View_ manages to recapture that alchemical balance of its early days when Season 19 premieres on Tuesday, September 8. 



http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/08/the-view-joy-beharhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jayne1

Love, love, love Joy!


----------



## Docjeun

This show only stays on the air because of controversy imo and I have a pretty good feeling that they hired Candace Cameron to add to this.  It will be interesting to see since all the rest of them are so liberal in their view points and she from what I've seen is not and not completely politically correct, she says it as she sees it and is very religious also which makes for better ratings, 

I wonder just how long she'll last or how many times they will tell her to keep her mouth shut about certain things they discuss.  I can imagine she'll be on the show very long before she's had enough.


----------



## Docjeun

Sorry, I meant I can't imagine she'll be on the show very long.


----------



## Swanky

Hate the show. If it were more balanced I'd watch but to deliberately pit 3-4 against 1 isn't remotely balanced and they just further stereotype women as shrill talkers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's really time to just let this show go...  it's a circus now.  I'm sure Barbara never thought her show would come to this


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hate the show. If it were more balanced I'd watch but to deliberately pit 3-4 against 1 isn't remotely balanced and they just further stereotype women as shrill talkers.



I completely agree!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Abby Huntsman Joins ‘The View’ as Co-Host*
https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/the-view-abby-huntsman-co-host-season-22-1202919190/


----------



## Irishgal

uhpharm01 said:


> *Abby Huntsman Joins ‘The View’ as Co-Host*
> https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/the-view-abby-huntsman-co-host-season-22-1202919190/
> View attachment 4176431



They are going to eat her for breakfast.


----------



## uhpharm01

Irishgal said:


> They are going to eat her for breakfast.


I have a feeling they added her to this show because Megan feels all alone.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I have a feeling they added her to this show because Megan feels all alone.


Abby isn't on the show anymore which is old news.


----------



## limom

This show is unwatchable right now. Too many commercial breaks, sick and tired of their deals. 
I switched to the Real.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> This show is unwatchable right now. Too many commercial breaks, sick and tired of their deals.
> I switched to the Real.



I watch the Real sometimes and I mean sometimes. I liked the Real better when Tamar Braxton was on there and Yes Tamar is Crazy and full of herself but she made the show funny to me. Things are probably not as crazy on the View since Meghan has had her baby. IMO.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> I watch the Real sometimes and I mean sometimes. I liked the Real better when Tamar Braxton was on there and Yes Tamar is Crazy and full of herself but she made the show funny to me. Things are probably not as crazy on the View since Meghan has had her baby. IMO.


Agreed that Meagan‘s absence is a plus. But I can’t take all the commercials. Plus, they are preaching to the choir here. It is boring to me atm. And while Joy is one of my fav, she says the same chit every time and I am with her 110%... 
I can’t stand the talk.
The Real while glitchy is at least more varied and their guests are more interesting as well.
Tamar and even Tamara were good however their biggest loss to me is Amanda. I loved her POV...
I even can appreciate Adrienne and I loathed her at first.....


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> This show is unwatchable right now. Too many commercial breaks, sick and tired of their deals.
> I switched to the Real.


yes, show is about 50 percent commercials...annoying....I'll only watch recorded so I can FF


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Agreed that Meagan‘s absence is a plus. But I can’t take all the commercials. Plus, they are preaching to the choir here. It is boring to me atm. And while Joy is one of my fav, she says the same chit every time and I am with her 110%...
> I can’t stand the talk.
> The Real while glitchy is at least more varied and their guests are more interesting as well.
> Tamar and even Tamara were good however their biggest loss to me is Amanda. I loved her POV...
> I even can appreciate Adrienne and I loathed her at first.....


I didn't know Meghan had the baby.....had baby and lost grandmother in a short space of time...can't be too sad about someone who lived to be 108....a good life.
I don't agree with everything Meghan says but I do think she brings more value to the table than that horrid shrieking Elizabeth did


----------



## Coco.lover

I love not having Meghan there, It's refreshing  not to hear a mention of her family and honestly Meghan is so hateful towards the other hosts especially Sara. I love Sunny and Im so happy Sara is back. 


limom said:


> Agreed that Meagan‘s absence is a plus. But I can’t take all the commercials. Plus, they are preaching to the choir here. It is boring to me atm. And while Joy is one of my fav, she says the same chit every time and I am with her 110%...
> I can’t stand the talk.
> The Real while glitchy is at least more varied and their guests are more interesting as well.
> Tamar and even Tamara were good however their biggest loss to me is Amanda. I loved her POV...
> I even can appreciate Adrienne and I loathed her at first.....


----------



## limom

Coco.lover said:


> I love not having Meghan there, It's refreshing  not to hear a mention of her family and honestly Meghan is so hateful towards the other hosts especially Sara. I love Sunny and Im so happy Sara is back.


Cindy who guest starred is a better host than Meghan, imho.
Meghan’s demeanor is not an asset to the conservative side. Plus she is boring, imho.
I liked Jedibiah and Nicholle much better as the voice of conservatism.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Cindy who guest starred is a better host than Meghan, imho.
> Meghan’s demeanor is not an asset to the conservative side. Plus she is boring, imho.
> I liked Jedibiah and Nicholle much better as the voice of conservatism.


yes Nicole Wallace was good....she's gone over the other side now   on MSNBC


----------



## lucydee

Anna has been guest hosting for Meghan and I love her.  She adds humor to the show that Meghan did not.  I won't miss Meghan if she doesn't come back to the view.  I would love if Anna stayed permantely.


----------



## sdkitty

lucydee said:


> Anna has been guest hosting for Meghan and I love her.  She adds humor to the show that Meghan did not.  I won't miss Meghan if she doesn't come back to the view.  I would love if Anna stayed permantely.


I don't have a problem with Meghan...like her better than Elisabeth but I do like Anna


----------



## sdkitty

lucydee said:


> Anna has been guest hosting for Meghan and I love her.  She adds humor to the show that Meghan did not.  I won't miss Meghan if she doesn't come back to the view.  I would love if Anna stayed permantely.


I don't mind Meghan but I do really like Anna....yes, sense of humor but also smart and knowledgeable


----------



## uhpharm01

Jan 4, 2021 is when Meghan is coming back to The View









						Meghan McCain Reveals That She Is Returning to The View in January After Welcoming Her Daughter
					

"January 4th is my return date," the television news personality said




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Jan 4, 2021 is when Meghan is coming back to The View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan McCain Reveals That She Is Returning to The View in January After Welcoming Her Daughter
> 
> 
> "January 4th is my return date," the television news personality said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


I don't really mind Meghan.  I really like Anna and I agree with almost everything Joy says.  Sara has been getting on my nerves lately.  Everything is about current events and politics so they have to be serious and opinionated.  I just don't think that really suits her.  I think she is better as a more light entertainment type.


----------



## lucydee

My wish is that they would find a box for Anna.  I think she is a great addition to the show.  She is funny and smart and she can give her opinion with a sense of humor and we need that these dark days.  If Anna is gone for good, I will miss her terribly.


----------



## sdkitty

lucydee said:


> -
> My wish is that they would find a box for Anna.  I think she is a great addition to the show.  She is funny and smart and she can give her opinion with a sense of humor and we need that these dark days.  If Anna is gone for good, I will miss her terribly.


I like her too...I thought she was some sort of part timer.  for a while wasn't she on every friday.  maybe she doesn't want to be on FT.  She's on CNN - not sure how often.  I'd much rather hear her opinion than Sara's any day.


----------



## uhpharm01

Meghan McCain Says Leaving The View 'Was Not an Easy Decision' as She Settles Into Life in D.C.
					

Meghan McCain announced her exit from The View after almost four years on Thursday. She will remain a co-host through the end of July.




					people.com


----------



## limom

She looked miserable for months now.
She is supposed to have a show with her husband in one of those obscure channel.
Win win.


----------



## limom




----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


>



IDK what she feels but she made it seem positive on the show


----------



## maris.crane

I’ll miss Meghan.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> IDK what she feels but she made it seem positive on the show


What was she going to say?
I believe that she is going thru some things and the idea to be back in the studio in NYC and deal with people there, was too much for her.
She is right, people are savages right now.
There are rumors that Whoopi got her out.
Who knows?
I am hoping for a person who can articulate the other side without being completely unhinged.
My fav is Ana but I doubt that she will relocate.
If it is Candace Owens, forget it. she is insane.
I would also like to see a LGBTQ representative.


----------



## Coco.lover

Good riddance!! She was terrible, always screaming and she made everything about herself and family.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> What was she going to say?
> I believe that she is going thru some things and the idea to be back in the studio in NYC and deal with people there, was too much for her.
> She is right, people are savages right now.
> There are rumors that Whoopi got her out.
> Who knows?
> I am hoping for a person who can articulate the other side without being completely unhinged.
> My fav is Ana but I doubt that she will relocate.
> If it is Candace Owens, forget it. she is insane.
> I would also like to see a LGBTQ representative.


At the risk of sounding naive, if she wants to appear gracious or a good sport, OK.  But then don't go saying nasty things about your co-hosts via other venues.  I don't know if she has done that or will. 
I doubt Whoopi got her fired but she went way out of line in one of her comments recently.  It's one thing to be "pro-life" but....


I just hope they get someone reasonable to fill that chair.  I do think she was more knowledgeable than Elisabeth.


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> I am hoping for a person who can articulate the other side without being completely unhinged.
> My fav is Ana but I doubt that she will relocate.
> *If it is Candace Owens, forget it. she is insane.*
> I would also like to see a LGBTQ representative.



Whoopi would eat her for her breakfast. I'm kind of tired of Whoopi being in the moderator chair at this point, but I don't love the idea of Joy doing it either (I love Joy and I liked Meghan as well, but Joy has no effs left.) 

I don't know. SE Cupp is not my cup of tea; I feel like maybe if they got a former GOP Congresswoman like Mia Love or brought back Nicole Wallace it could work. Maybe Kaitlan Collins from CNN?


----------



## sdkitty

maris.crane said:


> Whoopi would eat for her breakfast.
> 
> I don't know. SE Cupp is not my cup of tea; I feel like maybe if they got a former GOP Congresswoman like Mia Love or brought back Nicole Wallace it could work. Maybe Kaitlan Collins from CNN?


I like Nicole Wallace but don't know if she would be considered a conservative these days.  I've heard her on MSNBC radio.  IDK - Ana is a ********** but not that conservative either I guess.


----------



## limom

Kaitlin Collins has the reputation of being difficult and unfriendly.
Nicholle is fantastic but she has a pretty sweet deal on MSNBC.
How about the chick from RHONYC Eboni?
A younger woman would be great. They need fresh perspectives imo.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Kaitlin Collins has the reputation of being difficult and unfriendly.
> Nicholle is fantastic but she has a pretty sweet deal on MSNBC.
> How about the chick from RHONYC Eboni?
> A younger woman would be great. They need fresh perspectives imo.


IDK who Eboni is but I'd like to see it be some someone knowledgeable....not just some religious zealot or whatever (not saying Eboni is that - does she have any experience with news for commentary?)
I think they will want someone conservative as the three remaining are mostly in agreement on topics


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> IDK who Eboni is but I'd like to see it be some someone knowledgeable....not just some religious zealot or whatever (not saying Eboni is that - does she have any experience with news for commentary?)
> I think they will want someone conservative as the three remaining are mostly in agreement on topics


Eboni was on Fox so I would think that she can hold her own. Plus she lives in NYC so no worry about relocating. Her only drawback, she is late 30’s.
They need younger women there. How about a twenty something?

Sara and Sunny are good but at this point, it is an echo chamber.
Whoopi has health concerns, the stress of this show appears to aggravate her problems.
Maybe her and Joy can relinquish their moderators roles and act more like side kicks.
Even though people get their infos from other sources, they still are able to get great guests, if only they could cancel all those stupid deals. That takes away from the content and cheapens the show, imo.
Are people really buying that stuff?


----------



## uhpharm01

'The View' Cohost Sara Haines Hopes Meghan McCain's Replaced With GOPer
					

'The View' cohost Sara Haines hopes the show replaces Meghan McCain with someone who shares similar views.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

She can’t hold her own umbrella?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Eboni was on Fox so I would think that she can hold her own. Plus she lives in NYC so no worry about relocating. Her only drawback, she is late 30’s.
> They need younger women there. How about a twenty something?
> 
> Sara and Sunny are good but at this point, it is an echo chamber.
> Whoopi has health concerns, the stress of this show appears to aggravate her problems.
> Maybe her and Joy can relinquish their moderators roles and act more like side kicks.
> Even though people get their infos from other sources, they still are able to get great guests, if only they could cancel all those stupid deals. That takes away from the content and cheapens the show, imo.
> Are people really buying that stuff?


Sunny advocates for black women a lot so while I have no problem with Eboni in particular, I think they will want another conservative to replace Meghan.  For me a little of Sara goes a long way.  Hearing her talk at length every day about her opinions is more of her than I want.  Not that she's unintelligent but she just doesn't add that much I guess and her tone of voice seems more a fit for entertainment than news or opinion.
The deals thing is trying to be like Oprah.  O had a gift for that.  she made you believe those were really her favorite things.  Her employee from the magazine - Adam something? - isn't the same.  In fact he is one of the few I've seen on TV who for some reason I think is probably not so nice IRL.  Maybe because he isn't an actor or an entertainer.

Due to the political environment and being locked out of the studio by the pandemic, this show has become more and more talking to each other about the news of the day.  That's ok to a point but I think they need to get more entertainment industry guests in there.  I don't need to hear them talk  at length every episode.  Not that I'm watching every day but anyway, that's my view


----------



## limom

People might start coming back now that Meagan is gone. J/S


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I haven't watched The View much for years.  And, when the three against one dynamic became prevalent, I just gave up.  Much too mean spirited for my taste on both political sides.  Maybe they need to reboot with a whole new cast.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> People might start coming back now that Meagan is gone. J/S


IDK...i like her better than elisabeth


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't watched The View much for years.  And, when the three against one dynamic became prevalent, I just gave up.  Much too mean spirited for my taste on both political sides.  Maybe they need to reboot with a whole new cast.


I don't think they were mean to Meghan....she may have been outnumbered and she got upset pretty often though


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> IDK...i like her better than elisabeth


I did not watch as much when Elisabeth was on, but she did not yell at people and go on diatribes nonstop, imo.
Plus She was thankful and grateful for the job(at first)
Megan does not appear to like the format and she also seems to be way off as well.
At first, people gave her plenty of leeway because of her mourning but she seems to be more and more out there, imo. You can be that venomous and in a nasty mood all the time. That is unnatural, imo.
Also she is way too long winded. 
I can’t imagine a star wanting to deal with her mood swings. 
ABC realized that viewership dropped when she came back from maternity leave…


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I did not watch as much when Elisabeth was on, but she did not yell at people and go on diatribes nonstop, imo.
> Plus She was thankful and grateful for the job(at first)
> Megan does not appear to like the format and she also seems to be way off as well.
> At first, people gave her plenty of leeway because of her mourning but she seems to be more and more out there, imo. You can be that venomous and in a nasty mood all the time. That is unnatural, imo.
> Also she is way too long winded.
> I can’t imagine a star wanting to deal with her mood swings.
> ABC realized that viewership dropped when she came back from maternity leave…


elisabeth was shrill. and she did get into at least one big fight with rosie.


----------



## limom

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't watched The View much for years.  And, when the three against one dynamic became prevalent, I just gave up.  Much too mean spirited for my taste on both political sides.  Maybe they need to reboot with a whole new cast.


It is true. It is a total set up. When Sara came back, it was more balanced.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> elisabeth was shrill. and she did get into at least one big fight with rosie.


Elisabeth was too religious and preachy as well.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Elisabeth was too religious and preachy as well.


yes!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Elisabeth was too religious and preachy as well.


there was another one - Candace? - who was really into the religious talk
my faves were lisa ling and meredith viera


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> there was another one - Candace? - who was really into the religious talk
> my faves were lisa ling and meredith viera


Yep, I stopped watching because she was a huge hypocrite.
The view is not church service, imo.
 Plus there are many viewers who are not Christian. Why should they be antagonized?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


> Elisabeth was too religious and preachy as well.



Oh my gosh, YES!  As an atheist, I usually just take it with a grain of salt (everyone has the right to the religion of their choice), but she irritated the heck out of me.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> elisabeth was shrill. and she did get into at least one big fight with rosie.


that fight with rosie and Elizabeth was epic. I was OMG, Rosie.


----------



## maris.crane

I preferred Meghan to Elizabeth. Meghan has called out her own party for their nonsense; while Elisabeth had a tendency to tow the party line. Then again… different times and we have more bizarro GQP crackpots running around that need to be called out for their incendiary comments now. Meghan could take things too personally, but she wasn’t shrill like Elisabeth could be.

If Elisabeth were in the chair post-2016, I’d be curious to see how she would react to the Gaetz/MTG big tent party types too. 

I want another Conservative, and I think Whoopi needs to go. Have Joy and Sunny, keep Sara because she keeps things light but still seemingly leans right-of-centre, have Meredith come back as Moderator, and bring someone with GOP political clout.

Please don’t bring back Rosie. Rosie is Rosie’s biggest fan, loves to hear herself talk, but is not nearly as politically astute as she thinks she is.


----------



## sdkitty

maris.crane said:


> I preferred Meghan to Elizabeth. Meghan has called out her own party for their nonsense; while Elisabeth had a tendency to tow the party line. Then again… different times and we have more bizarro GQP crackpots running around that need to be called out for their incendiary comments now. Meghan could take things too personally, but she wasn’t shrill like Elisabeth could be.
> 
> If Elisabeth were in the chair post-2016, I’d be curious to see how she would react to the Gaetz/MTG big tent party types too.
> 
> I want another Conservative, and I think Whoopi needs to go. Have Joy and Sunny, keep Sara because she keeps things light but still seemingly leans right-of-centre, have Meredith come back as Moderator, and bring someone with GOP political clout.
> 
> Please don’t bring back Rosie. Rosie is Rosie’s biggest fan, loves to hear herself talk, but is not nearly as politically astute as she thinks she is.


why does whoopi need to go?  I think she's actually pretty moderate, esp compared to Sunny
Rosie was too temperamental
I find Sara just kinda boring
Pretty sure they will get a conservative, hope it's someone reasonable


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> why does whoopi need to go?  I think she's actually pretty moderate, esp compared to Sunnt
> Rosie was too temperamental
> I find Sara just kinda boring
> Pretty sure they will get a conservative, hope it's someone reasonable


Whoopi has aged incredibly in the last year. She needs to rest this summer. 
what about Abby Huntsman?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Whoopi has aged incredibly in the last year. She needs to rest this summer.
> what about Abby Huntsman?


apparently Abby has said she's glad she left
Abby Huntsman says leaving 'The View' was 'best decision' she made (usatoday.com)


----------



## sdkitty

not sure about the credibility of this source but if it's true even Ana Navarro, who isn't a regular, complained about her, that seems pretty extreme....maybe she was asked to resign
Something tells me she's gonna have nasty things to say about her co-workers.  I have heard her say in the past how hard it was for her to sit in that seat

Co-Hosts of The View Were Reportedly 'At Their Wit’s End' Leading Up to John McCain’s Daughter’s Exit Announcement (yahoo.com)


----------



## uhpharm01

*Here's who's coming to The View to kick off season 25*

The daytime talk show marks its silver anniversary this year, and former cohosts are coming back to help celebrate.
By Lynette Rice
September 02, 2021 at 04:00 PM EDT








						Here's who's coming to 'The View' to kick off season 25
					

'The View' is turning 25 this year, and former cohosts are coming back to help celebrate when the new season kicks off.




					ew.com
				




Look who's coming to help celebrate the 25th anniversary of _The View_!
Reese Witherspoon, Gabrielle Union, and Ben Platt are among the guests who will be joining the daytime talk show when it returns Tuesday, Sept. 7.
_The View_ also plans to invite back former hosts like Star Jones on what it is dubbing Flashback Fridays. Jones will join permanent hosts Whoopi Goldberg, Joy Behar, Sunny Hostin, and Sara Haines at the panel, which recently bid farewell to Meghan McCain. McCain joined _The View_ in 2017 after leaving Fox News, and served as the ABC show's lone conservative voice.
Political commentator Ana Navarro will also continue in her role as a recurring cohost this season.

Here are the scheduled guests and hosts for the weeks of Sept. 7-10 and Sept. 13-17:
*Wednesday, Sept. 8:* Former Utah congresswoman Mia Love guest cohosts; Steve Martin and Martin Short (_Only Murders in the Building_)
*Thursday, Sept. 9:* Mia Love guest cohosts; Simu Liu (_Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings_)
*Friday, Sept. 10:* Original cohost Star Jones joins the table to guest cohost on first Flashback Friday
*Monday, Sept. 13:* Mary Katharine Ham guest cohosts; Wendy Williams (_The Wendy Williams Show_)
*Tuesday, Sept. 14:* Mary Katharine Ham guest cohosts; Gabrielle Union (author, _You Got Anything Stronger?_)
*Wednesday, Sept. 15:* Reese Witherspoon (_The Morning Show_); Tarana Burke (author, _Unbound_)
*Thursday, Sept. 16:* Ben Platt (_Dear Evan Hansen_)
*Friday, Sept. 17:* A former cohost will join the table for Flashback Friday; Andrew Garfield (_The Eyes of Tammy Faye_)

_The View_ wrapped up season 24 as the most-watched daytime talk show, ranking No. 1 in homes and total viewers among the daytime network and syndicated talk shows and news programs for the first time in the show's history.


----------



## maris.crane

Not Star! REALLY ABC?!?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Just read Whoopi is filming Sister Act 3. I’m surprised they’re bringing that back.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

Sunny and Anna had false positives


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t believe the whole tested positive thing when it happened and now it comes out that it was a false positive?


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t believe the whole tested positive thing when it happened and now it comes out that it was a false positive?


same here. that whole thing was weird. Those people are tested before they start filming the show. That whole thing of talking to them about their test results in the middle of filming and pulling them off the show on live tv, smh.


----------



## uhpharm01

ABC Privately Calling BS on Meghan McCain's Toxic 'View' Claims
					

Here's the real reason Meghan McCain left "The View."




					www.tmz.com


----------



## maris.crane

I read the excerpt/article from Meghan’s book in _Variety_ and I absolutely believe the environment is toxic. Rosie and Joy herself said it was toxic the year Rosie was first there on _WWHL_, and that Babs was off her A Game. 

However, I think Meghan wants to believe she did not contribute to the toxic environment and I think she hasn’t done enough self-reflection, there. Whether she’s always been toxic (I’m doubtful) or was deep in mourning (between her dad’s death and miscarriage) followed by PPA (which seems more likely in my mind) and compounded by political fatigue and wedding stress and ain’t ish hubby ... she’s no more a peach than Auntie Joy is.


----------



## bag-mania

The View has had a mean girls vibe for many years. Those women waffle between being all for themselves and being a high school clique. ABC is trying to cover for itself by making it out like this time it was only one person who caused trouble, the one who isn't there anymore, but I don't buy it for a minute.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## sdkitty

maris.crane said:


> I read the excerpt/article from Meghan’s book in _Variety_ and I absolutely believe the environment is toxic. Rosie and Joy herself said it was toxic the year Rosie was first there on _WWHL_, and that Babs was off her A Game.
> 
> However, I think Meghan wants to believe she did not contribute to the toxic environment and I think she hasn’t done enough self-reflection, there. Whether she’s always been toxic (I’m doubtful) or was deep in mourning (between her dad’s death and miscarriage) followed by PPA (which seems more likely in my mind) and compounded by political fatigue and wedding stress and ain’t ish hubby ... she’s no more a peach than Auntie Joy is.


as someone else said, if it's so toxic over there, then why is Meghan's mother appearing on the show (guest cohosting?)
Meghan did have different views and she did get into some conflicts but seems to me she was the one losing her temper most times and now she's looking to make money off the whole thing
Seems to me her dad might not be so proud of this behavior


----------



## maris.crane

sdkitty said:


> as someone else said, if it's so toxic over there,* then why is Meghan's mother appearing on the show (guest cohosting?)*
> Meghan did have different views and she did get into some conflicts but seems to me she was the one losing her temper most times and now she's looking to make money off the whole thing
> Seems to me her dad might not be so proud of this behavior



Personally: I find it a bit odd (weird...) but maybe Meghan and Cindy aren't all that close... or with Cindy's new UN posting she's been advised to be more politically active and _The View_ would be a friendlier round-table audience, than something like _The Five. _

I liked hearing Meghan on the show _until_ the pandemic. I think she brought interesting points and I could even ignore the "So-and-so is one of my best friends" everyday. But I think whatever was going on personally or behind-the-scenes made her a bit too OTT by the end, there.


----------



## sdkitty

maris.crane said:


> Personally: I find it a bit odd (weird...) but maybe Meghan and Cindy aren't all that close... or with Cindy's new UN posting she's been advised to be more politically active and _The View_ would be a friendlier round-table audience, than something like _The Five. _
> 
> I liked hearing Meghan on the show _until_ the pandemic. I think she brought interesting points and I could even ignore the "So-and-so is one of my best friends" everyday. But I think whatever was going on personally or behind-the-scenes made her a bit too OTT by the end, there.


I think she gave as good as she got.  I don't see her as a victim, rather someone cashing in on the drama.  I actually liked hearing her POV better than Hasselbeck.  But the fighting with Joy - please - she could take care of herself.  Then she says Whoopi was agaist her but she still loves Whoopi?  Why? Because her dad did?


----------



## sdkitty

Abby Huntsman is now saying the atmosphere was toxic.  she doesn't name names but I think possibly Meghan was part of her problem.  says something to the effect that the two conservatives weren't getting along.
Abby Huntsman Finally Reveals Real Reason She Left ‘The View’ On New Podcast (yahoo.com)


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> Abby Huntsman is now saying the atmosphere was toxic.  she doesn't name names but I think possibly Meghan was part of her problem.  says something to the effect that the two conservatives weren't getting along.
> Abby Huntsman Finally Reveals Real Reason She Left ‘The View’ On New Podcast (yahoo.com)


This article is from Jan 2020, they have been saying that for awhile now. 










						Abby Huntsman leaves 'The View' amid toxic culture at show and strained relationship with Meghan McCain
					

Abby Huntsman announced on Monday that she is quitting her role as co-host of the "The View," ABC's popular daytime talk show.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## sdkitty

‘I Don’t Have Time’: Whoopi Goldberg Responds to Meghan McCain Slamming ‘The View’s’ Alleged ‘Toxic Work Environment’ In the Most Nonchalant Way (yahoo.com) 

Really Meghan was no shrinking violet on the view....now she's saying Whoopi was supposed to take care of her?  she was a grown woman and an aggressive one.  please.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> ‘I Don’t Have Time’: Whoopi Goldberg Responds to Meghan McCain Slamming ‘The View’s’ Alleged ‘Toxic Work Environment’ In the Most Nonchalant Way (yahoo.com)
> 
> Really Meghan was no shrinking violet on the view....now she's saying Whoopi was supposed to take care of her?  she was a grown woman and an aggressive one.  please.


this is from Jan 2020, Meghan said that if Whoopi leave that she would leave too.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> this is from Jan 2020, Meghan said that if Whoopi leave that she would leave too.



she's such a double talker


----------



## TC1

Anyone else see the clip of Joy Behar saying the Russian invasion of Ukraine is probably going to "ruin" her trip to Italy? She said she has been "trying to go for 4 years" because of Covid, she wasn't able to..and now "this" makes it "up in the air" 
She is the most tone deaf person, I swear.


----------



## bag-princess

she's back.........











						‘The View’ Guest Host Elisabeth Hasselbeck Shames Women for Abortions: ‘Just Because Something Is a Right, Doesn’t Make It Right’
					

Hasselbeck claimed that abortion rights activists are too "caught in the law"




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> she's back.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The View’ Guest Host Elisabeth Hasselbeck Shames Women for Abortions: ‘Just Because Something Is a Right, Doesn’t Make It Right’
> 
> 
> Hasselbeck claimed that abortion rights activists are too "caught in the law"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Mom my just called Rosie O Donnell Rosanne. SMH. oh my goodness.


----------



## uhpharm01

ABC names Alyssa Farah Griffin and Ana Navarro as permanent co-hosts on 'The View' | CNN Business
					

Alyssa Farah Griffin and Ana Navarro, two conservatives who have been extraordinarily critical of former President Donald *****, were officially announced on Thursday as a permanent co-hosts of "The View."




					www.cnn.com


----------

